# IT'S ON! JT and Bubba Live From The Tree 23 days all over the midwest



## Jim Thompson

Folks its that time!!!!

Bubba and I just pulled into webster county kentucky to spend a handful of days looking for a sweet beast or a fine banana head or 3.  we are hunting on brad nelsons (knobrad on here) DIY property.   bubba hunted here last year and was absolutely covered up in midwest beasts but couldnt put it together.  so we are here for round 2

when we leave here we are meeting up with woodys member sundays money for our first ever trip to KS.

when we leave there we head back home to gallatin county IL and meeting up with some old and new woodys friends for 9 days of bow and smokepole killin!  Qturn, hogman3 and rjk187, blu and uga94 will all swing into new haven for that trip.

that should about do it, although when thats over and everyone heads home I may end up still in a tree like last year

yall post your updates on here whether from home or on the road.  its always fun...even if the deer decide not to cooperate

good friends, good eats, good hunting and maybe a toddy in the evenings...

its gonna be great, yall hang on...


----------



## Laneybird

Looking forward to it JT. Bust em'


----------



## kevincox

Do you guys stay in hotels, houses or lodges? We are camping this yr for the first time


----------



## gutterman

YeeeeeeeHaaaaaaw! Go get'em!  I am so jealous of you guys. I get goose bumps just thinking about all those consective days, and trips chasing whitetails.


----------



## oldenred

good luck up there! I would much rather be huntin there than here


----------



## Hunter Haven

Best of Luck to each one of you Early Risers....

Stay safe, stay covered up in deer, stay thirsty, and keep the live updates rolling....


----------



## 2-shot

Good Luck Jim, Gary and others... Must be nice


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Oh yes been waitin on this


----------



## Jim Thompson

Kevin we stayed in a hotel when we hunted up there where you are.  In ky and ks we have a farm house and in illinois everybody stays in the new haven chalet that I call home

We are done Hanging stands and scoutin and then climbin in

Load up boys its time!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for the good news.  Look forward to ya'll getting covered up in whitetail action.  Glad it's official now that "it's on".


----------



## quackhead87

I know that ole short n stumpy Redtail and Jeff Phillips are wishin they were with yall again! Good luck guys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

First evening...

Its warm @ 63 and the south wind is steady in the high teens and gustin higher.  Its blowing dead in my face. I'm in a climber @ the base of a hardwood ridge with a huge over grown field in front of me. Nice big scrape 20 yards in front and a huge oak dropping lots of supper. The sign in here is good!

Bubba is in what we call the chute. His lockon is just in the edge of hardwoods with a tight little bottle necked foodplot in front. 

We know the bucks are here from cams and from last season although they haven't showed so far this year. 

Yall keep em crossed that a fat nanny or old beast shows up...

Later


----------



## QTurn

Get after 'em boys!!

12 days....


----------



## bubbabuck

Yep, we are back at peeps, and its gonna be large and a blast to be sure!....im in the same spot as a couple weeks ago and was covered in does every evening.....need the ladies in here this evening cause the boys should be in tow with love on their minds! !........already had a ground hog, 6 toms, and 3a hens with me......bring on the nannies!.....We are going to hunt our butts off for some 22gas days folks!!.....here we go!


----------



## Laneybird

JT, you of all people know this thread is useless without pics. Show us what your looking at!


----------



## savannahsdad

Sitting in a tree in Morgan Co. GA. Sitting in some mixed timber with a luscious green plot in front. Black widow recurve at the ready.


----------



## Jim Thompson

gonna have to remedy the battery situation.  i ordered a n extralife batt a week or so ago, but its a no show will update as long as ican and as long as get recept. down to half now!

no deer so far, heck no animals so far but the sun is dropping and i just had some of the finest pbcrackers ever tasted 

here deer deer deer deer.....


----------



## BowChilling

Gonna follow along and maybe throw in a update frm Ohio starting next weekend! Good luck Jim and Bubba!


----------



## HUNTER24/7

Can't wait to follow this. Always enjoy. Right now I'm after the beast myself. Keep us entertained.


----------



## bubbabuck

Wind is howling and getting cooler.....may not have enuff on?.......nuttin since the toms for me but its almost time....come on nannies and hold on batteries!


----------



## bubbabuck

I did manage to get myself tore up with some fine rattling!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Laneybird said:


> JT, you of all people know this thread is useless without pics. Show us what your looking at!



They are both probably too busy trying to make sure whitetails do not sneak up on 'em without noticing them.  It's lots of work, distractions, & time trying to post photos from phones.  

Here's a couple pics from Oct. 13th posted by JT I'll try to save them some trouble & embed from bubba's last KY thread but it is not the area he's in right now.  


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=648818&page=2 

Post #73: 

"Bubba described a fine sounding spot with lots of food and sign. He is in a spot that we filmed a wiiiiide 8 from last season. Maybe he will show up. 

Jst texted me that he's got grunting in woods behind him. Prolly another baby buck"


----------



## bubbabuck

Small doe at 20yds...come on mama!


----------



## Jranger

Ya'll go get em!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In Clay, KY & Dixon, KY in Webster County, temp is 61, wind is 10mph SSW, dew point 32, and sunset is 5:56pm.  Prime time is setting in.

C'mon lady deer & bring your big bad boyfriends by.  Let's go men & let the shooting begin anytime now.


----------



## bubbabuck

Maybe some thwack folks?......headed to check on my boy, but i think he smoked a nanny.........his phone is dead......update yall shortly!


----------



## fellybbob

what's up guys. Felly here. want to wish everyone  of you the best of luck. cus i rather be lucky than good, al thought i'm good.with that said let them arrows fly    >>>------------------>


----------



## GA DAWG

Im sure yall will have better luck than I been having..I've hunted 10 straight days.Some mornings and every evening. Have not saw a shooter yet. Yall get a biggun.


----------



## slghtr2000

JT, go check out the energizer power to go charger. Takes 2 double a batteries and works like a champ. comes with two adapters. The one I have is for smart phones in a kinda orange package. Comes with two lithium batteries. I have brought my Droid back from the dead about 4 times and the original two batteries are still good. Only 20$ bucks at the store and cheaper on ebay. I always keep a couple extra batteries with mine. BEst thing ever got for my phone


----------



## Jim Thompson

back strap on the grill people

I only saw 2 does and killed the second one.  the shot was a little back and she crashed and started bleating and thrashing around so I climbed down and went over and shot her again.  either way we have her skinned and and deboned and are ready for a fine adult beverage

slghtr...would you believe I have one and for some reason couldnt get it to charge the battery back up enough to use?????

bubba ended up seeing a a handful of deer including a nice 8 that wasnt quite there yet.

will be back in the AM with a full battery and then @ lunch Im goin to fix this dead battery problem.  dont like not having any updates!

night folks


----------



## Jim Thompson

oops slghtr...I just reread your post, you have a better grade model than I do.  will take a look at that tomorrow


----------



## fellybbob

JT comes to the rescue proving provision for hunting camp.
Did bubba help you drag or was it a one man job.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to go Jim on your good success being the 1st in ya'lls crew to deliver & serve up some venison!  Hope Bubba was taken notes in how to get it done. Are you sure this is the 1st time this season you've been deer hunting???  Sounds like you have not missed anything at all.  Ya'll deserve some good times celebrating the start of your season after you put bubbabuck to work dragging out your whitetail.  Get some well deserved rest tonight so ya'll are fresh in the morning to defend yourselves against these hormone enraged beasts on the prowl up there.  Good luck tomorrow, Gentlemen, so it looks like it's bubba's time to make it happen next.


----------



## Hunk

*good luck boys*

Bubba and Jim, hope you guys fill your tags. Sorry I am not there with ya but ya know u can count on me next year. 3 back surgeries since July sucks and sure puts a damper on my deer season. Txt me if ya get one, will check the posting as often as I can.


----------



## Allen Waters

Good luck guys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks for the good words people.  yeah I did all the draggin and all the skinnin  ok so I dragged her to the edge of the field and we backed up to her and I made bubba do the skinning.

we are headed out, but since we might lose the battery early I wanted to post a few pics from yesterday.

the house that brad provides.  a little stand hanging and lane cutting and the stand bubba was in at the chute as well as the view I had when I killed the doe.

will update as I can and will take care of the battery at lunch.

later people


----------



## Andy K

Good job Jim! Now get a beast.


----------



## knobrad

Good luck boys!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

breaking light on day 2  

im sitting in a climber that we hung yesterday @ the top of a hardwood ridge where several runs come together. this is about where bubba had deer running, gruntin and fightin last year on this week. i hopin for the same!  this tree is so small that the seat isnt biting good so i may move, but we will see. ive hunted with out the foot platform before, maybe can do without seat too

we didnt see many coming in so maybe they will move this morn. truck showed 40 and we have a wsw wind @ about 10

man have i mentioned how good it is to be in the woods again?????? thanks again to brad and bubba fdor pullin this together!

yall hang on


----------



## GA GAME GETTER

Good luck this am


----------



## bubbabuck

Breaking light good and already had one behind me.....an unknown? ....im in some hardwoods 100 yds off plot from last night.....got a fine trail in front of me with wind in my face.......oops, twigg just broke!.......here we go!


----------



## LShepp

Good luck to all, and be safe.


----------



## Jim Thompson

just had chasing down the hill in front of me. so i grabbed the horns and pulled in a nice young 8. never could get a pic of him, but he was lil fella. he wasnt doin the chasing cause he came from diff area.  we will see


----------



## fellybbob

get them Bubba >>>------------->


----------



## SwampMoss

Good Luck Bubba.


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe a lil shot of coffee...oh wait! in bubbas wisdom and in a girlie voice this morn he said "man as hot as it is you need coffe???" then when we walked out he said oh its cooler than i thought maybe another pullover. girlie man!

yeah i need more coffee lol.

had 2 does walk the lil road bed a few mins ago...need the man to do the same


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba......

Real tall shooter following doe at 100 out


----------



## fellybbob

Bubba take pic


----------



## Allen Waters

This office chair ain't cuttin it this morn guys. Why oh why am i in an office chair when i should be up a tree

come on guys....


----------



## bubbabuck

Got a tall definate shooter chasing doe at 100yds in bottom in front of me.....nice doe at 23 yds watching the action with me......just run her up the hill big boy!


----------



## hicktownboy

Come on Bubba! We are pulling for ya!


----------



## Jim Thompson

at least we have suome moving. they are receptive to calls too. just did a grunt bleat sequence and had a lil spike come from come in grunting the whole way. he stopped and worked a scrape up the hill and to my right then put his nose to my trails end 307 wafer before moving on.

would be sweet to see some real bone!


----------



## BowChilling

Sounds like a great morning! Thanks for bringing us along!!


----------



## 270 Sendero

fun time reading this


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba just had a spike respond and do the same thing mine did. Gotta love when they come in on string. 

Tried loading pics but ity just aint happenin. 

Quiet in here now and it getn real warm  maybe a lil more rattlin


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

C'Mon guys, we need an update on that beast in front of bubba!


----------



## bubbabuck

Starting to warm up and the movment has stopped!..gonna give it awhile and then move climber down hill towards bottom with all the chasing.....maybe closer to the action in the morning?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Very slow would be an understatement right now. No more deer for me since the spike. 

Bubba said buck was def shooter but stayed with his doe. 

We will stick it out for while longer then go stand hangin again and off to the big city to fix this battery issue. Maybe find me some whiskey so I don't get too much into bubbas beam...he was lookin @ me funny when I poured one last night 

Man we need the deer to get back on their feet! This is the 9am primetime


----------



## JBGriffith

Good luck fellas!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Just had a lone doe ease by......getting toasty and slow.....jts battery is dead......looks like we are going to get down in about 45you and move this stand,hang a lockon, and go find jt a new battery.......back after lunch folks!!


----------



## Big Doe Down

Good luck guys!


----------



## ugaof94

Just now gettin caught up on the action . . .

Congrats on the nanner JT!

See ya in 2 weeks


----------



## Jim Thompson

Enuf juice for one last post....yeah I got nuthin. See yall asap


----------



## Derek Edge

Going to enjoy this ride, good luck fellas!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like some whitetails were moving & chasing this morning up there.  Glad a shooter showed up but sorry it stayed out of range for bubbabuck.  Gotta be frustrating with that short battery life situation but look forward to ya'll finding a good solution for it soon.   Again, Mega-Thanx for hunting reports & updates on  Day 1 & 2 of 23.  Good luck on the next late afternoon hunt & hope the deer are cooperating for ya'll.


----------



## Hunk

Bubba... you should have borrowed my TC encore and put that bow up. You could have plugged that shooter at 100 yards with a 295 grain powerbelt pulled pushed by 150 grains of 777. Go get em boys. I'm laying in bed checking for updates.


----------



## hicktownboy

JT- have you seen the rechargeable battery packs? You can get them like 2000 mAh and that would more than double your time you could be on stand with these live updates. Most electronic stores should have them, radio shack and best buy for sure! Good luck guys!


----------



## QTurn

Jim Thompson said:


> Very slow would be an understatement right now. No more deer for me since the spike.
> 
> Bubba said buck was def shooter but stayed with his doe.
> 
> We will stick it out for while longer then go stand hangin again and off to the big city to fix this battery issue. Maybe find me some whiskey so I don't get too much into bubbas beam...he was lookin @ me funny when I poured one last night
> 
> Man we need the deer to get back on their feet! This is the 9am primetime



Don't worry about havin' enough bourbon.....

I'm bringing a few bottles....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok we've done a little scouting and cleared a shooting lane or 3 and grabbed a sammage. Time to clean up a loin and get it marinating and head into town. Will be back at it soon as possible. 

Btw, I was sunbathin while waitin on gary to get outa the woods. Yep its hot up here!


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter

Good luck keep the updates coming, killing me not to be going to illinois this year!


----------



## Paymaster

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok we've done a little scouting and cleared a shooting lane or 3 and grabbed a sammage. Time to clean up a loin and get it marinating and head into town. Will be back at it soon as possible.
> 
> Btw, I was sunbathin while waitin on gary to get outa the woods. Yep its hot up here!



Man,That pic bout skeered me outta my chair!

OK! nuff fun'n around, get to shoot'n bucks!


----------



## rjcruiser

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok we've done a little scouting and cleared a shooting lane or 3 and grabbed a sammage. Time to clean up a loin and get it marinating and head into town. Will be back at it soon as possible.
> 
> Btw, I was sunbathin while waitin on gary to get outa the woods. Yep its hot up here!



I think I prefer seeing your feet.


----------



## fellybbob

hi Casper  Happy holloween


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yall be nice to me...a sweet lil ga girl I know is followin along for the first time and I don't want her to get the wrong impression 

We are back on stand and yeah its hot again! 64 with a 16mph wnw wind. 

I am back in the same climber as this morning and bubba is back in the chute lockon from yester eve. We cut him enough lanes today so maybe he will man up and @ least shoot a doe. 

Speakin of doe...we have a loin marinatin @ the house!!!

Come on pawpaw walk this road bed...


----------



## bubbabuck

Hunk said:


> Bubba... you should have borrowed my TC encore and put that bow up. You could have plugged that shooter at 100 yards with a 295 grain powerbelt pulled pushed by 150 grains of 777. Go get em boys. I'm laying in bed checking for updates.



I hear ya hunkster.......not sure mr game warden would appreciate it? ??........


----------



## bubbabuck

Yep......back at it....hot and dead in the sun!.......as usual in this set the wind is swirling.....however none of the other stands will work with this wind, so im hoping for the best??? Lots of does use this plot so im hopingfor some boys want to come sniff around......had a purdy 8 out here last night so im hoping he brings his daddy with him tonight.......here we go again!


----------



## Jim Thompson

First 2 deer...lil buck I thnk a 6 is giving a doe all she's worth right now. They are runnin all around me. Come on big boy come see me!


----------



## Forest Grump

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok we've done a little scouting and cleared a shooting lane or 3 and grabbed a sammage. Time to clean up a loin and get it marinating and head into town. Will be back at it soon as possible.
> 
> Btw, I was sunbathin while waitin on gary to get outa the woods. Yep its hot up here!



Ok, the feet, that's one thing; kinda his signature. 
But "_Nude from the Tree_" might have to be on another forum!


----------



## bubbabuck

Forest Grump said:


> Ok, the feet, that's one thing; kinda his signature.
> But "_Nude from the Tree_" might have to be on another forum!



Might have to be another huntin partner!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

come on yall show us a few of them big boys thats been chasin yalls does


----------



## bubbabuck

First doe in plot....come on girls.....yall look sexy!


----------



## Jim Thompson

yall must not remember back in 05 when we were in tx and it was so hot in my box blind that i got neked!?!

all quiet in here now. doe lost the lil 6 and he came back by panting with tongue hanging out.

bout an hour and half to go...gotta happen soon


----------



## Jim Thompson

oaky-woods-8-pointer said:


> come on yall show us a few of them big boys thats been chasin yalls does



would be nice for one to slip by here. i havent seen a shooter yet, but they are here. right place right time


----------



## 2-shot

Man I can't wait til the 12th.  This is tearing me up, I hope ya'll kill a goodun soon.


----------



## Jim Thompson

i posted the wrong pic earlier btw  was tryin to post a pic showing my location.

sun is almost below trees and wind is shifting a good bit, but is laying.

almost primetime people


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Someone release the KY big beast & let the shooting begin. Good luck guys.


----------



## GA DAWG

Ol biggun should be moving shortly.


----------



## Jim Thompson

only about 40 mins left...primetime!

still quiet in hewre, but we all know how fast that can change. just need a sweet beast to swing by me inside 30 yards....


----------



## Jim Thompson

woods are calm and son is completely gone now. still no more deer?????  

gotta happen


----------



## iconz23

Come on!!!!! Where's a swamp donkey when u need one!


----------



## Jim Thompson

still nothin more not possible that more deer arent gonna move through thesew ridges before dark


----------



## Jim Thompson

only a few mins left...could still happen, but aint lookin good. will check in if somethin changes.

gonna give this stand one more shoty in am...too good in here to give up on it


----------



## ultramag

Good Luck in the morning Ya'll


----------



## Jim Thompson

didnt happen with me.  I am going back to same stand in morn for sure.  heck I left my bow and antlers in the tree to keep me from changing my mind

bubba ended up being covered up with does and getting busted late by some that slipped behind him.  

just waitn on the man.

see yall in the am


----------



## gutterman

It's the weather not the spot. Stupid hot weather! I hate hot weather!!


----------



## fellybbob

JT has 24 posts Bubba 14 and the rest of us 50. there were19menbers and 4 guests viewing the thread at prime time this evening. good luck in the am


----------



## AJLBucks

FANTASTIC!!! I have been looking forward to living my midwestern dreams through all of your posts and pics. Kill a freak nasty for us wishful thinkers.


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

Enjoying the play-by-play, guys! Got me fired up about heading back up to So Ill...be there in about 10 days. Good luck and hope y'all get a couple of monsters...just leave me one in gal co.


----------



## j_seph

Thanks for the post as usual JT but I believe I am a foot man, cause I spit my coke on the computer when I came to your centerfold layout.ROFL
Go get em


----------



## chevy85

great post guys keepem coming !


----------



## GaBowOnly

Great thread!


----------



## Sundays Money

this gets me fired up each year, lay the smack down on a couple sweet ky beast 
hope jt got the battery issue fixed


----------



## Core Lokt

Wake up, You're late!!!!


Good luck today fellas.


----------



## knobrad

Too many toddy's  or what! Where the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- r y'all at?


----------



## Jim Thompson

First light and we are back @ it....well afyter a lil technical difficulty. Some of you may remember that I have no sense of direction....so yeah I got turned around and couldn't find the roadbed that brings me here but I'm here and huntin!

I'm back on same stand of hatdwood ridge. Its finally good weather @ 31 and a very light (currently) s breeze. Yet again we did not see a deer on the ride over so maybe just maybe they will move.  After thousands of cam pics and last years hunt, we know they are here, they just gotta move.

If moving then we have food and will sit all day.

Oh yeah just in case you're wondering....I have a thermos slap full of the sweet nectar of the gods!


----------



## bubbabuck

Gotta check on jt?.....its 31 degrees and slight wind sse....perfect!......im on the edge of the bottom i saw shooter in yesterday.....well hid 20 ft up and hope i dont get busted.....jt went back to same climber as yesterday morning......its perfect and the chase should be on!.....homemade chilli last night so jt may be squatting on a log two ridges over?.....gotta check on my boy.....here we go again folks!.....jt may have already went!.....oops.....deer!


----------



## Lukikus2

Good luck guys.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Time to wake the woods up with rattlin and gruntin...yall hang on


----------



## bubbabuck

Twin spikes just left after a lil sparring.....time for the big boys to get on their feet!


----------



## 270 Sendero

chilis is talking to ya huh


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Come on JT! No farmers tan? Good luck on a good un!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok so the woods didn't wake up, but I tried andhad fun

No deer so far...not even any squirrels so far! Gonna happen though.

And mike, it was the flash on my cam that bleached me out


----------



## Jim Thompson

Grunting in bottom in frnyt of me hang on


----------



## sman

Get him JT!!!  I'm ready to see some red arrows!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Pretty nice 10 just cruised thru from my right to left. Stayed about 60 out and hit the roadbed and walked out the same way I came in. Altho he prolly won't get turned around like me! He was grunting pretty hard with every step. Would have to get a better look to see if shooter or not. 

His daddy would be a for sure shooter and I need to see him now


----------



## ultramag

Jim Thompson said:


> Grunting in bottom in frnyt of me hang on



Its probably bubba.chili must have hit him


----------



## ugaof94

Good luck today, guys!


----------



## bubbabuck

I got a big old nasty 6 pt mounting a doe across the bottom from.....trying to get pic but very thick.....very freakin cool


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba the voyeur lol

Still only the one deer. So I guess ima pour that first sweet cup of coffee of this deer season! 

Maybe ill get a repeat of last years coffee cup buck? Yall remember that one?


----------



## savannahsdad

I'm at work today and hang'n on every word.......


----------



## bubbabuck

I got a big old nasty 6 pt mounting a doe across the bottom from.....trying to get pic but very thick.....very freakin cool


----------



## 270 Sendero

repeat lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ohhhhhh the world is a better place now! Who needs a nasty old stinkin rutted up battle scared buck when you have this?


----------



## savannahsdad

Bubba ain't in that ladder stand out in front of you is he?


----------



## LShepp

JT, I just poured a cup too. Mine ain't as good as yours, cause mine ain't in the deer woods.........


----------



## bubbabuck

Just watched a tall tined buck bend a ten foot tree over!....he was at50 yds but thick.....i couldnt turn but he is headed towards jt!.....listen for the thwack!


----------



## bubbabuck

Oh yeah, he walked up the hill right to where i ha!d climber yesterday!.....go figure!


----------



## erniesp

Here he come JT... Ease the cup down and grab the bow


----------



## J Ferguson

You got u a babysitter sittin in that ladder stand in front of u?????????


----------



## j_seph

choot elisabuf choot he's a big un


----------



## bubbabuck

Three nice does just strolled by on the creek.....just can not make myself shoot one with all the chasing going on.....plus i gotta drag straight up hill!!


----------



## Ruger Theory

Shoot one of the does. I shot a hot doe last year then shot a 10 point a few minutes laster that was coming by to check her. He was the second buck in ten minutes to do so. Better then anything in the bottle. Just hit her good so she doesn't run to far.


----------



## Big Doe Down

Man I am so jealous of you guys! Sounds like yall are having a blast! Good luck, I hope yall lay down some brutes!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

bubbabuck said:


> Three nice does just strolled by on the creek.....just can not make myself shoot one with all the chasing going on.....plus i gotta drag straight up hill!!


Stick a good one. .......how long y'all gonna be there before y'all head on down the road


----------



## Blu

GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! SEE yall Soon !!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Yeah......thought about laying down for bait!......Oaky, we will be headed to illinois house thursday for a night and the to ks for a week......hope its cooooolllldddddd in ks!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry for delay, this portable charger is cool and seems to work for one full charge, but the blackberry raduo turns off when charging on it for some reason.

That ladder is in a good spot, but is short and wide open. So yeah I put bubba in it

Still no more deer in here with me.   @ least is saw the one decent buck but man I need to see somethin up close n personal


----------



## J Ferguson

Man I sure hope yall tag out on in every state....


----------



## Huntinfool

We'll be in KS next week too!  Woo Hoo!

Maybe we can have dueling LFTT in KS threads!  Let the carnage begin.

Good luck JT.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well you can't force the deer to go along with plans...so I'm still stuck @ 1 deer this morning. As much as I hate it, I'm giving up on this area and pulling the climber in a lil while. We have a couple of places to scout @ lunch so maybe we will see something that grabs my attention!


----------



## bubbabuck

Man, that was the best area last year dude!.....i have a couple of ideas?....im at 9it for the morning, so im thinking ill be in this tree again!......been quite for awhile but we gonna find jt a hotspot at lunch!


----------



## bubbabuck

Just had a tight racked 8 chase a huge doe by me!...where are the studs?


----------



## Worley

*Deer*

Fella's enjoy yourself I know that I will while I am reading each day...Headed up to a new farm in Peru in a few days, so hopefully I will  see from fresh blood on this thread before we depart...


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Huntinfool said:


> We'll be in KS next week too!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Oh yes we will!


----------



## Jim Boyd

Man, these updates are KILLING me!!!!

I am T minus 75 hours and counting... come on, West Central Illinois. 

Great reports, guys... we are living our hunting lives vicariously through you!!!!

We are indebted.


----------



## ALLBEEF

He wouldn't be afraid to show his feminine side................if he had one.......(in my best Dos XX's commercial voice)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad ya'll had some action this morning.  Hope ya'll can get JT a new hotspot.  Good luck to ya'll on the next afternoon/evening hunt.


----------



## ldt2003

Yall kill one!


----------



## Da Possum

ALLBEEF said:


> He wouldn't be afraid to show his feminine side................if he had one.......(in my best Dos XX's commercial voice)



Holy mother of god


----------



## Ruger Theory

Come on boys isn't it time to get this show back on the road.


----------



## Da Possum

Ruger Theory said:


> Come on boys isn't it time to get this show back on the road.



No kidding!  By the looks of JT's pic; they might be doing other things now.


----------



## j_seph

bookmark

So I know where to pick back up


----------



## Sundays Money

Let's go boys it's time
Hope jt new spot pays off


----------



## Jim Thompson

Been walkin the woods doing some power scoutin! Now soaked in sweat I'm back on stand. New spot I've never seen before. Looks great with lots of buck sign. 

I'm in a climber where 2 woods rds meet. This is a tight little pinch point that should bring sumn by me. @ the top of the hill to my right the oil riggers are hard @ work in the field so hopefully the deer will stay in here with me. 

Bubba is going back to his lockon in the chute once more. Too many good deer in there to give up. 

Its down right hot @ 70 and the wind is light and still from the south

2 hours to go...keep em crossed people, I'm looking for a beast


----------



## kevincox

Less than 24hrs, and Im headed North myself!


----------



## bubbabuck

You better hope it cools off kevin, cause it is hot here! ....yep, im back in the lockon from last night.....dead in the sun and sweating....again!....man i can not wait for the jan hunt.....oh for some -3 temps again!!......lots of does around this plot every evening.......big boy has to come visit!.....well thats what i keep telling myself!......keep em crossed folks, maybe one will get to sling a broadhead at some bone!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Real tall but young and spindly 8 just came thru. Came from behind me paralleling the road I walked in on and stayed about 40 yards to my right.  Too thick and too far for pic with the blackberry and I'm huntin light so don't have my camera. 

Good sign I hope!


----------



## Blu

bubba I need to see what I paid for and am now missing !!!!!     hows dem food plots lookin by my lock on ????? lets see a pic and come on with a update !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is my view Jt & bubba for the eve


----------



## cowhornedspike

I'm leaving at noon on Thursday on the long drive to the midwest. Gonna be just north of Alton Il until heading back home Sunday week.  You guys have got me fired up and anticipation is about to get the best of me.


----------



## bubbabuck

Nice bhearn! ......north ga?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Shooter 8 just came down the road from opposite of where I walked in. Wind blowin right to him. He acted funny but didn't spook. Stayed bout 50 yrds and turned into woods toward field behind me

Man he was almost there!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

bubbabuck said:


> Nice bhearn! ......north ga?


Cedartown ga ( polk county ) y'all get ya one


----------



## shaynepaul708

Good luck can't wait to be back november 20 th


----------



## bubbabuck

Your welcome for the guide service brother....as usual......now kill a freaking beast dude!!!.......if yall are wondering.....i did take my thermocell out of pack his morning cause it was 31the degrees.......well its now 71kill and skeeters are giving me a transfusion as i type!......great!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sounds like the oilers @ the top of the hill are packing up. Can hear myself thnk again!

Don't bother the deer, but my teeth hurt from it


----------



## bubbabuck

Here they come


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Starting to slip into prime time for ya'll so the heavy headgear beasts ought to be moving in range for ya'll soon hopefully so we're all keeping 'em crossed.  Time for ya'll to shoot 'em up.


----------



## Jim Thompson

3rd buck...a young 6 is eatn acorns 30 yards out. 

oh yeah i need my thermocell and the oilers were just regrouping! 

wish pawpaw would swing back by


----------



## kevincox

bubbabuck said:


> You better hope it cools off kevin, cause it is hot here!
> 
> Checked the 10 day for Indy. Lows around 40 highs in 50's. Not great but highs are not too bad


----------



## Jim Thompson

and another...a tiny 4 is dead under me


----------



## BowChilling

Yep Kevin, not great weather at all. I'll be in Ohio and it's going to be warm! Warmer than the last 2 weekends here!


----------



## Jim Thompson

runnin out of time....again! come on big unstep up and show up!


----------



## Jim Thompson

almost done. why i hate evnings, i hate for it to end.  maybe 10 mins of shootin light left


----------



## Sundays Money

A buddy just sent me a pic of a Ohio buck killed today over 200 very close the farm we hunt up there
They r moving stick with it a stud will
Be by shortly to check on his lady friends


----------



## Jim Thompson

im callin it a night.  another deer walked thru a min ago, but couldnty tell what.  havent heard from gary, maybe he is killin one

guess where ill b in the morn? i have a date with a pig of an 8 that gave me the slip an hour ago.

later people


----------



## ButcherTony

see ya on the porch...


----------



## kevincox

BowChilling said:


> Yep Kevin, not great weather at all. I'll be in Ohio and it's going to be warm! Warmer than the last 2 weekends here!



Yep, looks like a good chance of rain on 3 days of our trip and temps warmer than I like. Good news is does will be coming in to season. They should stlll be moving, just maybe not as much during the day. I'm going to hunt the edges of the doe bed areas and cross my fingers!


----------



## fellybbob

Bubba u get one?


----------



## Jim Thompson

nope bubbie didnt kill one.  he was covered up with does and 3 bucks including the 6 that he saw mounting the doe this morning.  

....thanks for that Tony


----------



## MidwestAddiction

JT what kind of phone do you have? I know you went and got a battery pack but if you have a USB type charger you can make your own external battery charger for you phone with a 9 volt battery, 5 volt regulator, and a female end of a USB charger.. I use it for my iphone when im in the stand all day.... only costs a around 10 bucks to make.... here's how i made mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Ivfq932xU&feature=related


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry it did not work out for ya'll today, but hope things turn around for the better tomorrow but I will not have web access tomorrow to check on y'alls whitetail chasing activities.  Best of luck to ya'll Wednesday & knock some good 'uns down.


----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks ngaslayer.  good instructions there.  I actually bought a portable charger and it works fine for giving me one full charge.  hopefully my extended battery will be back in new haven waiting on me before we head to ks


----------



## bubbabuck

Didnt happen tonight peeps!.....I thought it might......I ended up having about ten does in the plot and three bucks including the big 6 pt that was mating this morning!....I had him at 23 yds and got a fuzzy pic of him.....will try to post it soon....about to throw the fresh marinating tender loin on the grill and have a fine totty while smelling it cook!!

Back bright and early in the AM folks.....hope it happens tomorrow cause they are calling for rain Thursday !


----------



## Jim Thompson

btw folks that fresh marinating tenderloin is cause ONE of us went ahead and killed one the minute he had the chance.  ONE of us wasnt worried about the drag, just thinking about supper


----------



## fellybbob

Jt you going same stand in am or you gonna adjust a little to try to get closer to trail. You haven't  taken ant pics for us to get an idea about where you'r at and what it looks like in from  of you same goes for Gary.
No pics
HOPE YOUR GUYS STICK ONE TOMORROW
MY MONEY IS ON JT SOrRY BUBBA


----------



## GA DAWG

I ain't had much interesting to report. Seeing only does here. Headed to BF Grant early tomorrow to scout. Then start hunting Thur. I hope I have enough signal somewhere on the place to see how yall are doing.


----------



## chevy85

Good luck again guys. great thread


----------



## ylhatch

reading this is got me exited about my trip.leaving the 9th and hunting through the 18th in pope co,il can't wait.good luck guys


----------



## bubbabuck

Felly??.....dude that hurts!.......you must be refering to a doe and jt cant shoot anymore of them babies.........now if your talking about mature,  nasty, Pig type Whitetails?........man please!


----------



## Jim Thompson

felly, I will be in same stand.  I could have shot all but one buck last night.  the beast came hit my wind and it was over, but was close to being shot.  hope it moves around just a hair this morn.

havent posted many pics cause the recep has been too bad in the woods.  here is bubbas view from chute stand and my view from stand I am in this morn, a blurry pic of the big 6 he saw mounting the doe...oh yeah and my fine tenderloin....from the only one of us to kill anything


----------



## Jim Thompson

lil stand hanging and shooting lane trimming


----------



## southGAlefty

Get em this am boys


----------



## Andy K

Good luck guys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

its breaking light on day 4...

im back in the bottom i was in yester eve hopin the strong 8 slips up...or will take his pop or brother or pawpaw!

bubba is back in the hardwoods he was in yester morn where he was covered up in chasing.

its warm n muggy @ 41 and the wind is calm for now but will be from se. we had a heavy dew last night so the leaves are soaked...wont hear em for sure. gotta keep the eyes moving.

with pending rain tomorrow and a road trip to ks weighing on us, today may be the day that makes or breaks the ky hunt.

yall cross somethin...anything! we gonna need it


----------



## bubbabuck

Whew!......im back in climber from yesterday morning......busted deer all the way into stand in dark.....been surrounded since.....have a small buck now stalking my code blue trail i sprayed coming in.......may be our last morning in ky.....its down to the wire......got one walking to me....here we go


----------



## Jim Thompson

This is the lil bottleneck bottom that I'm in. To the east is where the oilers are hammering away.

I didn't zoom in enough, but I'm on. The intersecxtion of 2 roadbeds. All of the scrapes on road were cleaned last night.

One deer went thru early, no idea what.

Good shootin light now! Come on baby


----------



## Blu

uuummm can we get a update!!!!!!!


----------



## fellybbob

Bubba both of you guys are in honey holes. Lots of action. Both seen shooters. Both out of range. But i think you are a little picky
(if is not a monster buck you probably let  it walk) on the other
hand JT would be content with that tall 8.
Thats why my money is on him.

Bubba good job on directing Jt hanging stands and trimming, we all know who's thr boss in the mid west.

thanks for all the pictures and the ride


----------



## fellybbob

looking good jt. whitetail heaven


----------



## bubbabuck

Felly......brother i just try to keep him from killing himself.....i dont mind if he bleeds a little.......just dont want him to kill his self! .......no mo deer sightins.....i can hear them walking but man its thick!


----------



## Jim Thompson

nothing in here since first light...but sure is pretty lol

dang felly you just left my wagon! actually you flipped it over and stole the contents 

btw this lil but tall 8 reminds me a lot of the 150" 8 that i mistakenly let walk back in 06! im tellin ya this thing is a stud!!! course bubba wouldnt shoot him  i mean hit him


----------



## whchunter

*Water*

If it's that hot I hope you are near a creek or water hole.


----------



## fellybbob

It's all good


----------



## fellybbob

got to work now
35 veiwng now


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Get im boys!


----------



## ugaof94

Good luck today guys!!

Can't wait to see a pic of both of you posing with your giants


----------



## LShepp

Good luck today, shoot straight !


----------



## Jim Thompson

still nothin in here...still pretty  last couple mornings have worn me out by lack of movement.

good thing is we still have several hours of fine deer killin opportunity


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

Time to bring it all together y'all lookin forward to seeing some pics of them bruisers


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubbas droid is screwed up. he can onlky type 2 words @ a time 

he just sent me this...

five does

 could b a long mornin for him


----------



## Rob Young

Send him this 
Turn off
Power up 
Try again


----------



## bubbabuck

Rob Young said:


> Send him this
> Turn off
> Power up
> Try again



Did twice


----------



## rjcruiser

Huntinfool said:


> We'll be in KS next week too!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Maybe we can have dueling LFTT in KS threads!  Let the carnage begin.
> 
> Good luck JT.





Curtis-UGA said:


> Oh yes we will!



Three's Company  

5 days n counting.


----------



## Rob Young

bubbabuck said:


> Did twice


Worth a try


----------



## Big Doe Down

bubbabuck said:


> Did twice



ahahahahah 

That is pretty funny. Never heard of someone only being able to type a certain # of words. 

But anyways, I am still extremely jealous of you guys but I'm glad I can read about it all! Good luck!


----------



## hicktownboy

Pull batterywhile it is still on, wait 30 second and restart.


----------



## BCondor77

iPhone fellas...iPhone


----------



## Jim Thompson

brad nelson (kn archery outfitters) whose land we are huntin just sent me a tc pic of a stud 8 that looks a lot like the one from yester eve.  Will try and load the pic @ lunch. Maybe with a side by side of him dead

Still no deer in here!?!?!? 

Batts dying, will put on charger n get back asap. If sumn happens I will break in


----------



## QTurn

BCondor77 said:


> iPhone fellas...iPhone



What he said.....


----------



## Paymaster

Good stuff you guys! Thanks for taking us on the hunt with you. I sure means alot to us shut-in and office bound folks!


----------



## bubbabuck

Slow slow


----------



## Jim Thompson

yall hush about the iphones! my bb is perfect! well cept my battrey charger just died while tryn to charge my dead battery lol.  i have to say tho that this is the first bb ive had that killed batts this fast.  btw my next phn will prolly be an iphone

nice morning, but no deer for me. oh well, someone is always snakebit on a trip and so far that has been me. i normally have no problem seein deer, but its been tough this week.

either way im leavin my stuff in tree and will be here ready to roll early this afternoon...well we gotta fix garys phn first!!!!


----------



## scottl29

Hey Jim, what kind of Blackberry do you have? How long does the battery last? I found some issues with the OS and depends what phone and OS version you have.


----------



## Core Lokt

the deer are all around y'all but you dont' see them because you're pecking on the phone to much


----------



## bubbabuck

Test test test test


----------



## Jim Thompson

scottl29 said:


> Hey Jim, what kind of Blackberry do you have? How long does the battery last? I found some issues with the OS and depends what phone and OS version you have.



bb bold 9650 I think.  batt is dying within a couple of hours if texting and using web.  last one I had lasted most of day


----------



## southGAlefty

bubbabuck said:


> Test test test test



Yay!!!


----------



## scottl29

The torches have an issue with the OS. Not sure of the bold. I can check on it. Also, I have a battery from my old BB bold. I can send it to you to use as a spare. I think it's still good. Just PM me if you want it.


----------



## Jim Thompson

scottl29 said:


> The torches have an issue with the OS. Not sure of the bold. I can check on it. Also, I have a battery from my old BB bold. I can send it to you to use as a spare. I think it's still good. Just PM me if you want it.



thnka scott, I might take you up on it.  have a extra batt being delivered, but I think its coming from china by ground

we got bubbies phone up and running again.  doing a lil scouting for him this eve and lunch and headed back in


----------



## Stick

On the droid, if you have a problem with an app (keyboard included) try going to menu>manage apps>all>choose the app with issue>clear data>clear cache.  It usually clears up the problem and gets you back in business.  We can't have any excuses not to update this thread!  Thanks for letting us come along and good luck!


----------



## quinn

good luck bout time to head back in.i gots a good feelin about Mr.snakebit for tonight.


----------



## JBGriffith

Ya'll better get back to the woods and give us working folks something to read!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand for oùr last evenin...maybe hunt...in KY 2011. 

Ok well I am, bubba is still looking for a tree I'm back in my climber in the thick hardwood draw from yest eve and this morn. Bubba carried his climber in with me and is going a few hundred yards down past me to the end of it. The wind will work in both our favors IF the danged deer will cooperate.  We've had pretty good luck with this before and have seen and killed some good bucks this way. 

While scouting a couple of ridges over an hour ago we jumped a huge buck that was not same as 8 from last night. Who knows where he went, but he headed in here. 

Its hot again @ 70 and a breezew from se. Yeah I forgot the thermocell and will prolly regret it

Let's go people! Its gonna happen!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2

Good luck guys. Double teaming. This could end well.


----------



## 2-shot

Stick a bruiser


----------



## aaronward9

Good Luck fellas!


----------



## bubbabuck

Bubba is back!....i think?...tech support said there is a problem with the app and give us a quick fix.....we will see?....im finaly in a tree...well sorta....i forgot my saw since i decided to travel lite with no pack....bad move.....finaly found tree with no limbs but cover beside it....jacked up sweating and nope....no shot over 15 yds.....great!....i have great view but no shot.....well maybe ill get to see a stud on our last ky evening???.....2.5 hors folks....maybe one will walk under me!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 does justdropped off hill behind me and hit roadbed in front.  They are walkin almost dead away. If dude is behind them he's gonna die


----------



## MCBIG

Enjoying hearing from yall,wont be able to make it up there(Pike county,Ill) till after christmas but I aint complainin!
Yall do good and stay safe guys,have an elixir for me tonight !!!!
Mike


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lil 4pt on road behind me. Came in same way we did. Did not like the doe pee ,d is now headed up hill to my right


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Back at it in cedartown we have a pack of wild dogs here that dang near killed a yearling in front of me I saves him y'all get the point ... Been slow here few does bout it. I'm gonna join the Jt shirtless contest lol 






Here is set I just hung for this eve good trail cam photos on here come on big daddy


----------



## bubbabuck

I got nuttin!......man, i hope its cold and their on their feet in KS......im ready to see some Studs!


----------



## fellybbob

is getting a little funny in here. there is no hot Nekked contest in here. wrong thread bhhearn


----------



## Sundays Money

Bubba I been checking the sedan weather
It doesn't look bad rain tues but highs in 
The high 60s maybe it will get cold b4
We get there. Full moon on the 10th I think


----------



## Jim Thompson

Battery charged again lol. Nothing since the baby buck. Bout an hour left...nows the time for sumn to happen!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Holy cow what did I get styarted? Bhearn


----------



## fellybbob

jt if this goes on you'r not gonna impress that ga peach you mention before


----------



## fellybbob

anyone can tell me how to get a post from a different thread and post it here. please pm me on how


----------



## southGAlefty

Here's my opinion on the shortness posts...you both lose. Hahaha


----------



## Bransdad

BCondor77 said:


> iPhone fellas...iPhone



With the iphone mash the menu button and the on off key simutaniously (SP?) and hold for about five seconds. This will reboot iphone. It's like a battery pull on a droid.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba jst texted that he busted a pretty good 8!  Said he THNKS he smoked him but its so thick who knows. 

Hope it happned brother!!!!!!

Course if it didn't...like always this is live

Yall hang on


----------



## 2-shot

Maybe he got it


----------



## Sundays Money

Way to go bubba jt ur turn 
Post some pics we are ready to see some bone


----------



## Allen Waters

hope its an easy recovery!

Ok JT its your turn!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Jim Thompson said:


> Holy cow what did I get styarted? Bhearn


Lmbo had to have alittle fun lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Heck yeah bubba get em son


----------



## Jim Thompson

btw for those that dont know or are new here, even though gary has 30 years of deer hunting un belt, only a few years with a bow.  fact is he has only killed 3 deer with it!  course the first was a fairly nice lil 146" bohemoth from our indy lease 2 years ago

man i hope he is staring at bone right now!!!! i thought i heard a thwack earlier and then i get his text

always cool!


----------



## fellybbob

lost my money Bubba busted me  he turn the odds.
 congrats brother. happy for you bud


----------



## captbrian

here's to a quick and easy recovery!  

jt, do work son!  time's a'tickin'!


----------



## QTurn

Very nice!! Can't wait to see...

Y'all could always just text a brother....,


----------



## Jim Thompson

batterys dyin again, lights fadin and no word from bubba.

will get back as sson as can folks


----------



## QTurn

When you find him, get bubba to text me the pic and I'll post it....


----------



## Jim Thompson

oops...he found him! will update when done with draggin n backslappin!!!!

good job brother!

ok yall hush i got 15 mins left


----------



## quinn

and the plot thickens!


----------



## bangbang gang

Bust a big 1


----------



## alligood729

waiting........


----------



## shaynepaul708

Congrats bubba


----------



## bubbabuck

Felly!!.....Pay up dude!!!......Thwack!!


----------



## msdins

Congrats Bubba... Now cone on JT we are pulling for ya.

Oh yeah... Bring on the pics


----------



## BowChilling

Congrats Bubba!


----------



## wbcoop7

Alright...ready to see some pics!


----------



## QTurn

Here's the first pic of bubba's deer!!


----------



## basschaser

Smoked.  Nice shot


----------



## Triggerfinger_4

C'mon pics boys let's see 'em some more


----------



## Greene728

QTurn said:


> Here's the first pic of bubba's deer!!




Congrats Bubba!!!


----------



## 2-shot

Congratulations Gary, nice buck


----------



## J Ferguson

GO BUBBA GO BUBBA GO!!!!!!! Aight JT ur turn let tha air outta one.


----------



## K80

Congrats on a great 8!  Come on JT we are pullin for ya.


----------



## ultramag

Good job Gary.  Way to go..great buck and awesome shot!!!!....now on to Kansas!!!!


----------



## quinn

congrats bubba!great way to end the first livin the dream trip of the season!


----------



## STIFFER HORNS

Heck yeah! congrats bubba!!! fine 8- he's about a big but joker!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Smoked! Bet that was a short bloodtrail! Congrats


----------



## fellybbob

trying to find one of my lobter hole to hide in.
Nice shot >>>------------------>
maybe and just maybe my earlier post made you pull the trigger.  lol


----------



## Dart

Way to go bubba!!!! good looking 8 you got what a way to start the trip.


----------



## southwestslayer

sweet beast!!!


----------



## 99autiger

Great job Bubba!  Way to let it fly!!!


----------



## TCBuster

Congrats Bubba, way to get r done!  Love following this post every year.


----------



## drt2005

Way to go, Bubba!


----------



## mrpdl

Nice shot!! Congrats on a nice buck!!!


----------



## desperadoteam

Congrats on a fine shot!!!!  I am stoked to hear about Sedan next week!!!  I am heading there next Saturday to meet up with Jeff. I hope you guys get on some studs!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

same buck that gave me the slip yestewr eve! i told yall we usually do good when we tagteam em

congrats again on a fine buck bubba...glad i was here to help with the drag!!!

btw if it aint pourin in the morn im givin it one last shot...


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Where is the " looks like he was hit with an ax" rage hole? Looks like ol Bibba shot him with a field point Congrats on a fine Ky. beast


----------



## Gap

Congrats


----------



## Lukikus2

Nice buck Bubba. Congrats

JT, rain or not, go man. You'll dry out. Them deer ain't got no slickers. And you won't get sunburned either. Wet fletchings are still good out to 30.


----------



## Fortner

Good job Bubba! Get you one Jt!


----------



## PChunter

Atta baby, Congrats


----------



## ppkbbq

Congratulations Son.  Great  job!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

good job bubba ....jt its on you in the morning


----------



## gutterman

bubbabuck said:


> Felly!!.....Pay up dude!!!......Thwack!!



There is no sweeter sound in the world than, THWACK!!!!!
Congrats Bubba!!


----------



## ILoveRacks7

Ive never read one of these before but man, let me tell ya... its getting me fired up! Congrats on the buck! Good job guys! Keep it up!


----------



## fellybbob

i love racks did you read every post?


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

how bout some more pics of that nice buck


----------



## Beavis

Bubba be the Thwack Master


----------



## ILoveRacks7

fellybbob said:


> i love racks did you read every post?



Yea that's how I spent my time in between routes today driving my big yellow school bus


----------



## Jim Thompson

Deer Fanatic said:


> Where is the " looks like he was hit with an ax" rage hole? Looks like ol Bibba shot him with a field point Congrats on a fine Ky. beast



field point killed him, but he didnt leave a lot of blood



Lukikus2 said:


> Nice buck Bubba. Congrats
> 
> JT, rain or not, go man. You'll dry out. Them deer ain't got no slickers. And you won't get sunburned either. Wet fletchings are still good out to 30.



trust me, there aint a weather situation that will keep me out of the woods, but I am always leery about sticking one in the rain because one of the very few deer Ive ever lost was a washed out blood trail.  deer was found within 100 yards the next day in the opposite direction that she ran.

saying all that, chances are I will be in a tree in the morn!


----------



## Jim Thompson

ILoveRacks7 said:


> Ive never read one of these before but man, let me tell ya... its getting me fired up! Congrats on the buck! Good job guys! Keep it up!



welcome aboard brother

somebody find this man some of the threads from recent years.  man its always fun...deer dont always coop, but its fun!


----------



## Jim Thompson

couple of pics of a fine and sweet midwest 8!  actually has a couple of kickers that you cant see, but we will call it an 8.

congrats again bubba!!!  yet again we do well on a DIY hunt.


----------



## MidwestAddiction

Nice buck! Man, what an experience you guys get every year!


----------



## j_seph

Get em bubba, nice one.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Great way to start November Gary!

I'm hunting 9 of the next 11 days! Wishing part of it was with ya'll, but will see if I can post up with a Georgia Brusier!


----------



## Lukikus2

NICE.  Pretty buck. Congrats again.

Thanks for the pic's (and all the trouble ya'll went thru to put them here, ie. dead batteries, etc.) Ya'll rock 

JT

Know what you mean about the rain. Heartache city if they don't go down within site.

Kudos guy's


----------



## rjcruiser

Way to go!!!!  Great shot!


----------



## fellybbob

BUBBA you got your hands on some bone. 
Pretty deer, big head. 
How long are the g's
Wipe that grim off your face and smile
got to send you a couple of tails for some surf and turf.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

that leaves one buck for jt and one doe for bubba left to tag tomorrow right?


----------



## Webbslinger

Congrats Bubba!!! Glad you were able to wrap your hands around some bones before leaving for the next leg of you guys trip. 

JT,
You're up and we hope you get the chance to slip an arrow through the chest of a Midwest Beast... Thanks for letting us tag along.

I will be in KS from 10-20 November with bow in hand trying to do the same thing! WTG Gentlemen...


----------



## bubbabuck

Thanks folks!!...You to Felly !!!......What can I say except I Love this stuff !!....I walked the climber to a spot Ive never been....forgot my saw....jacked up a tree with NO shot and waited for a shooter to walk into my one very tiny shooting lane on the last evening of a 4 day hunt.....oh, and the shooters have not been moving this week....Well go freaking figure.....he comes down the ridge in front of me right after my best impersonation of a grunt.....hits the road bed and turns left into my ONE lane.....and stops in it with another grunt from me !!!!! THWACK !!!...The new Tracer Nock did not light up....so I could not see the arrow at 12 yds....I could see the buck run up hill on the road and stagger at the top....got down found arrow....and found bucky laying where he staggered!!!!

Have I mentioned that I Freaking Love This Stuff !!!!

Now to see if we can get JT on one in the AM....then its a day at the Illinois Lodge before turning the truck west to Sedan KS!!!


Felly....any bets ????


Thanks for following along folks!....We are just getting started hopefully !!


----------



## Jim Thompson

one last chance...and I am ready.  clling for 100% chance of rain for first couple of hours and then only 40%...so lets hope that stays.  wont be able to update much but will do what I can.

later people


----------



## stork19

Congrats Bubba on a great deer. Thank you all for doing this it makes my day at work.


----------



## LShepp

Very nice buck, congrats Bubba.

Good luck this morning JT.


----------



## Core Lokt

Nice buck Bubba and good luck JT!!


----------



## plumber_1969

Bubba, what are you doing to that deer with the latex gloves on? Last time I saw those was not a good day for me either. Good luck guys , be safe and have fun!


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats Bubba!!!! Im in a tree on BF Grant.. Buck sign everywhere. Whiteoaks a falling. Swamp to my back. Big ol fresh clear cut to my left and front. Im in a point of oaks on a ridge. I hear they are chasing. It might get good.


----------



## savannahsdad

Just got tuned back in. Way to go Bubba! The bar has been set for JT and the rest of the crew!


----------



## LShepp

Guys, I know your place is in New Haven. I had a chance to hunt a
farm between Omaha and Norris City. I may have to have back surgery, so out of the question this year. I have probably missed a good chance on a good hunt, huh?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Breaking light on day 5. Well if breaking light actually works here...breaking gray on day 5....yeah that's better

Its steady coming down and I'm in a climber just inside the woods in a little bend of a field.  Bubba and I scouted this a little yesterday, but I had to pick a tree in the dark and rain so who knows what its gonna look like. We jumped a huge bedded buck in here yesterday...maybe he will slip up

Its about 50 degrees and windy and a lil wet

I'm giving a beast one last shot at stardom....come on pawpaw its time to go for a ride


----------



## bubbabuck

Plumber.......nothing wrong with a good exam......we like to take our QDMA serious!...........ga dawg......thats sounds like the spot brother.....good luck and keep us posted!............Well i just dropped jt off on the ridge we jump a hoss beded last evening......its still raining solid but should stop shortly.....he is toting a climber in to find a tree and jack up......hope he has my luck from last night and thumps a pig as soon as the rain stops!......im sitting on a crp field with binos and going to take lockon down when rain stops......yeah im sitting in warm truck!


----------



## bubbabuck

LShepp said:


> Guys, I know your place is in New Haven. I had a chance to hunt a
> farm between Omaha and Norris City. I may have to have back surgery, so out of the question this year. I have probably missed a good chance on a good hunt, huh?



Lshepp.......i would say so dude!.....hate to hear about your back troubles, but yes that area holds some beast to be sure!...hope u get to make it up next year!


----------



## ugaof94

Congrats, Bubba on a fine, fine buck!  Y'all definitely earned that one.

Come on Jim and smoke that big guy when he slips up this morning.  Dropping temps right after a rain is my absolute favorite time to hunt.


----------



## bubbabuck

fellybbob said:


> BUBBA you got your hands on some bone.
> Pretty deer, big head.
> How long are the g's
> Wipe that grim off your face and smile
> got to send you a couple of tails for some surf and turf.



Felly, ill be looking for them tails brother......love me some surf and turf!


----------



## Paymaster

WTG!!!!!!!!!!! Bubba!!!!!!!! He is a beauty! Hope ya stick one JT. Again thanks y'all for bring us along with ya!


----------



## cowhornedspike

Congrats Bubba on that beast!
Amazing how much better you post updates while sitting in a dry truck than when you are up a tree


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> btw for those that dont know or are new here, even though gary has 30 years of deer hunting un belt, only a few years with a bow.  fact is he has only killed 3 deer with it!  course the first was a fairly nice lil 146" bohemoth from our indy lease 2 years ago
> 
> man i hope he is staring at bone right now!!!! i thought i heard a thwack earlier and then i get his text
> 
> always cool!



Well, make that 40 plus years thanks to Mr May(pops)......and I wish he had been a bow hunter back then and got me into it along with the model 94 3030 !.....I love this bow stuff!.....Thanks JT for finaly talking me into taking it up....It just dont get no better!


----------



## SwampMoss

Congrats on the deer bubba.


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 does in range. Not as much cover as I'd like and one is a lil spooky. In range is good tho! Just gonna have to shoot quick if bigun shows. 

Rain is lettn up quick

Oops 2 more does n lil buck dead under me! 

Its gonna happen...


----------



## bubbabuck

Dont know what jt is seeing but rain has stopped and they are moving....small buck just walked 20 yds in front of my truck!....This is the coolest stuff ever......after 40 years and it still jacks me up just to see one!


----------



## bubbabuck

Come on brother.....let it eat!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Must not be time for em to move here in ga yet??  Maybe JT has a biggun easing in.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Another doe just busted thru with another lil buck on here!


----------



## QTurn

Man, y'all are killin' me!!!

7 days.....


----------



## Toddmann

Bubba that is a great buck! Maybe JT will get in on the action this morning. I leave for Kentucky friday and will hunt there for 7 days. This thread has me ready to go!


----------



## sman

Good luck jt...time to play catch up.  Congratz bubba!


----------



## bubbabuck

Todd,  i think you will be hitting it perfect!....they seem to be a week late this year......it should be great for you!


----------



## Jim Thompson

All quiet after the 8 deer came thru. Rain is gone and wind has laid for now. 

Here is my location and a pic of one of does.  All of the deer came the west which is too my left. 

Man I can't get enough of this stuff!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

Come on jt show us a good one


----------



## southGAlefty

Get em!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Buck chasing bottom of hill to lefty. Looks like good buck but theyr goin in circles down there. Hang on


----------



## 270 Sendero

come on


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Bust him!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

She broke away from him and jst wlkd past me to left and behind me. He's still stndin @ bottom of the hill! If he follows her I wonty have a shot! Too thick where she walkd

Just grunted @ hom but he aint movin. Big squared off body buty no idea on bone

Gimme minute


----------



## bubbabuck

Man come on!.....lockon is down and im waiting to bring skinning hoist!......be up and ready......make it happen!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Pig is still down there! He took 2 steps toward me and he's def a shooter. Looks like a heavy 10 but I only see one side and it was rainin too hard to brng binocs. 

He aint paid much attention to my calling so I'm waitn him out


----------



## Lukikus2

Here deer, here deer.

Lay the smack on him JT.


----------



## ugaof94

Jim Thompson said:


> Gimme minute



New strategy - Channel your inner Stan Potts  

I love it!!  Get him Jim!


----------



## 270 Sendero

pull your rifle out


----------



## Bdillon1

I bet every person in the deer hunting section is staring at this thread and refreshing it repeatedly... I know I am... Cmon JT Whack EM!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Rasndy, I thought of that afyter I typed it! 

Buck either walked off or laid down.  Maybe he will come back thru to chk on does????


----------



## JBGriffith

59 viewers waiting to see what happens!! Lay the smack down JT.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Hope he walks your way!


----------



## sman

Come on JT!!!  Get him!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

All quiet in here now. If this is the end of our ky layover @ least it ended with good activity. The deer didint cooperate this year as much as they did here last year same week, but bubba shot a beast that will look great on the wall and feed us this winter and I shot a doe that has already given up sone fine loin steaks!

Another hour or so and I'm packin up to get ready for ks in less than 48 hours!


----------



## Dart

Come on JT update us what is happening there??


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Congrats men


----------



## Porterhouse

Congrats Bubba!


----------



## Lukikus2

Can't wait for the next round. 

I'd be hard pressed to sneak down there and see if that buck laid down on the way out.

Enjoyed the thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cemeteryhill

The bossman just asked me what im doin,  I told him to shhh, be quiet I got a heavy ten at the bottom of the hill hung up,  just waitin him out,  grunt grunt, snort wheeze, that should do it,  refresh, refresh, refresh,  gettem jt,


----------



## XJfire75

Lookin like y'all had a worth while trip so for. 

Good luck in KS JT and congrats bubba. That's a stud 8!


----------



## ugaof94

Jim Thompson said:


> All quiet in here now. If this is the end of our ky layover @ least it ended with good activity. The deer didint cooperate this year as much as they did here last year same week, but bubba shot a beast that will look great on the wall and feed us this winter and I shot a doe that has already given up sone fine loin steaks!
> 
> Another hour or so and I'm packin up to get ready for ks in less than 48 hours!



Congrats to both you and Bubba on well-earned trophies and memories!

I'm hearing rumors that Ol' May may catch a ride up with me and Blu in a week or so.  Travel safely to Kansas and we'll see ya at Bubba's place real soon!


----------



## Thanatos

I love this thread, makes me wanna leave work right now and get in the stand


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

What's the word


----------



## Blu

BUBBA !!!!!!!!!congrats on that Fine Beast!!!!!!!   me and UGA are countin down the days wont be long now!!!!! Good luck to yall in KS!!! And will catch up with yall in IL home of the Beast..... move over JT !!!!!!!


----------



## Blu

ugaof94 said:


> Congrats to both you and Bubba on well-earned trophies and memories!
> 
> I'm hearing rumors that Ol' May may catch a ride up with me and Blu in a week or so.  Travel safely to Kansas and we'll see ya at Bubba's place real soon!



Bubba JT said that was his place


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Just now catching up after being away from the web for a day.  Congrats bubbabuck on a fine stud of a whitetail with tall G2's & love that right G3 "acorn" point.  Glad both of ya'll took down KY beasts for good practice when ya'll head to Great Plains Kansas soon.


----------



## fellybbob

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Just now catching up after being away from the web for a day.  Congrats bubbabuck on a fine stud of a whitetail with tall G2's & love that right G3 "acorn" point.  Glad both of ya'll took down KY beasts for good practice when ya'll head to Great Plains Kansas soon.



wellcome back sorry you miss it live 60 viewing 3000
views


----------



## fellybbob

I got to give jt credit he all most put it together this am.
Close but no cigar


----------



## bubbabuck

Yep...Jt is out of the tree and we loaded and are now at the lodge in Illinois!!!....We made a quick walmart run and are headed now to ride the farm till dark and hopefully see a beast or 3 to get us fired up for our 9 day hunt here after we get back from KS !!!
We will be headed west in about 30 hours.....Sundaysmoney(Larry)....Its almost time brother....See yall Saturday at lunch !!!


----------



## Shine Runner

Congrats Bubba and JT on a good hunt.  Glad ya'll are doing another LFTT.  Safe trip and look forward to the next installment of LFTT.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

bubbabuck said:


> Yep...Jt is out of the tree and we loaded and are now at the lodge in Illinois!!!....We made a quick walmart run and are headed now to ride the farm till dark and hopefully see a beast or 3 to get us fired up for our 9 day hunt here after we get back from KS !!!
> We will be headed west in about 30 hours.....Sundaysmoney(Larry)....Its almost time brother....See yall Saturday at lunch !!!



Man, yall are KILLIN me!! Saturday by noon we will be 30-40 miles from " the lodge" for our first afternoon hunt. Good lick in Kansas-- will try to save yall a couple Illinois bruisers


----------



## Hunk

Congrats Bubba. Fine deer brother. Did you get him in the chute? That is not the buck I saw walking that day in the hay field. Need to get Jim on one. 

How did the hanger do? Did it hold the buck okay? Like it?

Did jim get any ideas when he saw you in the latex gloves? 

Wish I was there boys. Maybe I will be in good enough health for a late season hunt. 

Good luck


----------



## jasonC

Congrats Bubba! Hope you guys lay another stud on the ground soon!


----------



## fellybbob

Jt where was bubba on that map that you show your location?


----------



## Cougar Spray

congrats on the nice deer, bubba.  I'll be in sedan from this saturday through next sunday.  Hunting a farm about 10 miles south of town.  After that front moves through Monday it looks like it should be on.


----------



## Jim Thompson

unpackin from ky and packin for ks.  gonna be a long ride and hopefully a great trip looking at some new land and new deer.

will update when on the road.


----------



## ultramag

Jim Thompson said:


> unpackin from ky and packin for ks.  gonna be a long ride and hopefully a great trip looking at some new land and new deer.
> 
> will update when on the road.



Good luck in Kansas. I am sure y'all will be hooked for life n Kansas.
I hope all of you kill giants!!!!


----------



## Chadx1981

Alright I had to get in this for the Kansas and illinois trips. Good luck! Nice buck bubba.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bubbabuck said:


> . . . then its a day at the Illinois Lodge before turning the truck west to Sedan KS!!!



Hope ya'll had a good day of rest & recovery from your trip to Kentucky, but looking forward to what Sedan, Kansas brings your way in your hunting stands starting this weekend.  Even though I will not be able to check on your reports & updates on Saturday, I look forward to catching up on your adventures.  Best of luck to ya'lls hunting crew in taking down some rocking Great Plains whitetails.


----------



## BowChilling

We made it to Ohio safely. Sitting on a pretty little oak ridge between a 5 year old cutover and a freshly cut corn field. Kinda windy but from a good direction. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

BowChilling said:


> We made it to Ohio safely. Sitting on a pretty little oak ridge between a 5 year old cutover and a freshly cut corn field. Kinda windy but from a good direction. I'll let you know what happens.



Good luck! Hope you kill a monster!

Three more days and I will be in Kansas....


----------



## Sundays Money

We are Kansas bound !! See y'all on sat
Everyone hang on the Kansas lftt is sure 
To get good


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

fellybbob said:


> wellcome back sorry you miss it live 60 viewing 3000
> views



Thanks, fellybbob.  Glad you're always around keeping things lively on the LFTT threads.



Everyone have a good safe trip to Kansas & everywhere else across the Midwest whitetail wonderland.  Look forward to any hunting updates forum folks have a chance to offer.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Almost in st lois people! The fog has us absolutely locked down. Nothing like running 65 and not being able to see 65 feet. At least there's no traffic yet. Can't say I've ever seen it this thick for this long. 

Good luck bow chillin. Keep us updated brother. 

Man I'm ready to be in a tree!


----------



## tigerfan

I'm up.  Got the smoker going and I don't have any up-to-date stories from the tree....  Man, you guys need to plan your travel around my schedule.  

Good luck


----------



## Jim Thompson

Anyone running thru s illinois or eastern month keep an eye out for a summit viper....


----------



## southGAlefty

Jim Thompson said:


> Anyone running thru s illinois or eastern month keep an eye out for a summit viper....



Ahhh crap!


----------



## GA DAWG

I'll be proud when yall start posting about seeing deer again. Give me something to do.cause Im not seeing crap here. Real sloooooow!


----------



## BowChilling

Was slow here yesterday evening. Beautiful morning though. 28 and calm. Heard one grunting in the cutover at first light but its been quiet ever since. 
JT hope yall just forgot to load the viper and didn't lose it! Travel safe and good luck!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hope it picks up for bowchill and gadawg. 

Nope we loaded and lost it. Good thing we have 5 others and 2 blinds

160 miles to go...


----------



## hogman3

*good luck*

See ya'll in a couple weeks
 In the meantime, enjoy Kansas. You may find a new favorite state.  Its incredible out there.


----------



## James Vincent

Hope you boys have cell service out there. This has been a great read as usual and congrats to bubba on a great buck. even if it shows on phone that you have no service, text service will still work usually


----------



## Tomboy Boots

It has been great following along as usual... I spent half a day reading just to catch up! Congratulations on a fine buck Bubba  Good luck in Kansas!


----------



## Sundays Money

We made it to sedan bubba and jt should be here in a few
Wind is blowing nothing new around here
Seen few does and small buck on ride in


----------



## Jim Thompson

10 miles from sedan to meet up with larry and donnie. Grab some groceries and find a farmhouse and farm. 

Sunday...the wind always blows!

Almost time...


----------



## t bird

If the wind stops blowing in kansas something is wrong!! Good luck fellas!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Unloaded and headed to the farm. Quick look @ propety lines and then hang a stand or 2. 

Maybe get in a tree this eve...maybe


----------



## rjk187

Ugh im pumped should be heading towards Illinois Wednesday get in early Thursday. Can't wait


----------



## jbyrd_1976

*keyboard will not type*



bubbabuck said:


> Did twice



touch the menu button far left on bottom, go to manage apps, click ALL, scrll down to the Multi Touch Keyboard and then ubder storage click clear data, and under cache click clear cache.  Power off and then Power back on and you should be golden.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Got 1 stand hung and are all hopefully on stands now. Landowner has a handful of stands up so we all spread out and are hunting...

Well except the stand I was going to is either in a different woodlot or is not marked and I can't find it! So rather than beat this woods to death I'm in a lil blowdown and am ready.  

No idea what everyones area is like except donnies cause we hung his lockon today. He is in a narrow little woodlot with 3 strong trails within 25 yards of him. 

Maybe others will post up. 

Its warm @ about 60 and the wind is absolutely howling! 

Its day 7 and we have a couple of windy hours left. Yall hang on


----------



## fellybbob

and as allways you the one one updating. Thank you JT


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jst talked with bubba. He is in stand and hunting. Said great spot. Haven't heard from larry or donnie. 

Change of plans for me. I moved to a high spot where I can glass a huge couple of bottoms.   Wind is really slammin me around up here


----------



## Jim Thompson

From sundays money...

Found stand
Doe small fork horn 
Armordilla 
Thick but both deer were bedded

Two does under mr


----------



## fellybbob

Come on jt draw first blood in ks a nanny for dinner.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gary cvant get on web so ill do the updates. 

My first 2 does mvin thru bottom about 400 yards out. And a handful of large cows comin my way


----------



## Jim Thompson

My view...would be a longggggg bow shot!



From bubba...

Im in a deep nasty drain in back edge of huge wood lot.....two worn out trails meet in front of me coming from boyscout farm......lockon buried in a huge nasty oak.......i could and may do the macarena and they would not see me!.....no deer yet.....but i did just excite myself rattling!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Now 3 does n lil buck in right side of drain in fronty. Cow is plaing block for me since I'm wide open up here


----------



## Nicodemus

Gentlemen, good luck...


----------



## fellybbob

take pic JT


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lil 6 is wearing these does out down there! They are puttin on show for sure


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thnks nick. Felly its too far to see anything good on camera


----------



## fellybbob

you gonna hunt that botton tomorow?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bunch of deer can't tell what are moving down hill as far as I can see to right. 

Larrys got cows on him


----------



## Jim Thompson

Might felly, have a stand in there somewhere

Did I mention how bad the wind is beatin me up on top of this hill? Callin for gusts to 40!


----------



## fellybbob

nothing like a glass of fresh whole milk.


----------



## T Tolbert

I love Kansas so much I think about my trip there atleast 2 times a day.  Good luck.


----------



## fellybbob

at least the nannies are there


----------



## Jim Thompson

No kills, no beasts seen. Goin to get a toddy and pour over the maps to come up with a plan. See yall in the am


----------



## QTurn

Just ate a dozen oysters, a deviled crab, and a pound of steamed shrimp! Working on my fourth Sweetwater while waiting on a piece of Key Lime pie.......

See y'all in a week.....


----------



## j_seph

Go get em JT and pals, I loved KS


----------



## Sundays Money




----------



## Sundays Money




----------



## Sundays Money

We going to put jt in stand in am everyone else  going back to same stand
Then we r hanging 3-4 loc ons
And get after em !!


----------



## EDH

Did y'all feel the earthquake in Oklahoma last night?


----------



## J Ferguson

1st morn. in KS for yall boys good luck to yall hope all of yall smoke a KS stud. im in a tree in S Fulton and I know I got a stud or 2 ta slang a stick at just need em to get on there feet.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

Wake up y'all are late and we are all sittin in our stands lookin for y'all to show us a giant


----------



## Cougar Spray

I made it to tulsa last night in time to watch the game, headed to cedar vale.  We were woken up by the earthquake.  Pretty good little shake.  Headed to the farm around lunch time to scout and maybe get in stand cause tomorrow is a potential wash out.


----------



## GA DAWG

Where JT? To windy?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Never trust a stand you haven't been to...be back asap


----------



## JHA rebel

Good luck guys, Get it done.


----------



## Sundays Money

Jt still walking it is sloooow in here
Tried rattling but no takers yet
Donnie had one give him the slip
Haven't heard from bubba.  Service is spotty
Stay tuned jt is going to find a stand
And give one the red carpet treatment


----------



## Sundays Money

Did I mention it is HOT!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

I'm still a walkin....big piece of property lol. Sry for the updates and confusion. Movement is slow for the others, I have no stand again, they have no web service and did I tell ya that's its 60 degrees with severe thunderstorms for next 2 days?

Almost ready to throw my bow in the creek and go find a bar. 

On a lighter note, I just saw 3 doe down near donnies stand and I like exercise


----------



## fellybbob

Sundays money u doing a good job updating.
jt looking for stand?


----------



## fellybbob

exercise does arms on bow and put down a bigun if you can find a place to hunt lol


----------



## Webbslinger

Hope you guys smash a KS beast. I got 3 days and a wake to start my drive to that midwest destination.


----------



## Jim Thompson

And I'm hunting!

I'm in a stand they call the corn stand, but don't see any corn! Wish I had some on the cobb right now though.

This is a ladder that sits in a hardwood draw that kinda runs from a fence crossing @ the road and around behind a field to my right. 

If I see anything it will prolly see me first. I have no hat, no camo shirt, no headnet etc. Not too bad cept my lil noggin is shining from the sweat and the sun gleaming off my dome

2 hours to hunt and we are spening the afternoon gettn a handle on this property. 

I see its slow for the others too...but we will figure it out, trust me


----------



## 99autiger

JT - once you get settled in a stand (or the bar), can you give us a recap of who all is there in KS....is this a bow hunt only and what are your tag limits?

Thanks and good luck getting you a giant midwest beast!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Sometimes like you say jt is better to scout learn the land and see what there doing than to spend all of time in the wrong spot hoping good luck brother as well as the others


----------



## Sundays Money

99 yea it's bow only we r looking for a ks freak natsy that wants free ride in back of the truck

It's bubba, jt, myself, and Donnie although
He's not on the forum


----------



## Sundays Money

Wind picking up no deer yet
Donnie had a few blow at him still haven't  heard from bubba

Jt that is a looong walk brother


----------



## Jim Thompson

And we have deer! 2 mommas and 2 babies just walked from down the hill in front and to my right and hit the ditch headed towards the rd

The blue dot is where I'm sitting


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

Hey guys, thought y'all would get a kick outta this...been reading this thread to my 10yr old who is a die hard hunter (got his 1st bow kill a couple wks ago). Anyway he see's me reading the forum on my iPad just now and asks "hey daddy, what about bubba and that other guy". See it's not just the grown folks y'all have tuned in. Keep the updates coming and we hope to see some pics of some KS giants soon!  I'll be in gallatin co next wkend for 6 days...not real crazy about the long range forecast. What u guys think, JT/Bubba? Gonna be hard to one up that one I got laGood luck and safe hunting to y'all!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lovemy, don't worry bout the weather, we can't control it and the does gotta eat and the bucks gott aplay!

We will be back home hunting gallatin that weekend too, swing by the house...1130 vine st. New haven


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

Yep, can't worry bout things beyond our control. Just would rather it be a little cooler...things can change tween now and then. Will try and stop by...will pm you if I have time. Thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson

I know what you mean about cooler...hot as the gates of hades here today!

Ok we are done after a very slow morning. Its time to scout hard and get some stands hung. 

Be back asap


----------



## ultramag

Jim Thompson said:


> I know what you mean about cooler...hot as the gates of hades here today!
> 
> Ok we are done after a very slow morning. Its time to scout hard and get some stands hung.
> 
> Be back asap



Weather is going to change for you Wednesday morning. I read where it is going to be cold in the mornings there. Warm weather will shut them down out there. Hang in there and good luck to ya'll..


----------



## fellybbob

Ultramag there are still some rumors about that bambi you kill last year


----------



## Sundays Money

Just finished carrying  a loc on and climbing sticks a mile only no trees to get on it looked promising though on the map

Might get in jt ghost stand this afternoon


----------



## J Ferguson

Where u boys at?? without any updates to read i caught a yote slippin by at 50 yards and smoked him with my longest bow kill to date. at least theres 1 less yote in Fulton now lets see I can help control the buck population too.


----------



## j_seph

Sundays money, I noticed when hunting ks there were not many straight or very big trees. I killed my 10pt and doe from OTG.


----------



## ultramag

fellybbob said:


> Ultramag there are still some rumors about that bambi you kill last year



Lol...you know I didn't shoot that little deer


----------



## Gadestroyer74

man fellas yall must be covered up with deer no updates or no signal


----------



## GA DAWG

Somebody gonna have to get a satellite phone with some service out there or something!


----------



## ultramag

Service out there sucks..tha's why me and whithunter couldn't do a Kansas thread this year


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry folks we spent so much time scouting and stand hanging and after a minor setback with bubbas insides that we didn't have time to get in a tree. 

This place is 1300 acres with a single rd runnin the middle. We had to walk everything since no vehicles allowed off rd....so yeah lots of walking!

We are sittin on top of a hill right now glassing bottoms. We just watched a huge 6 chase a doe while a 2 year old 8 watched. 

Callin for severe weather tomorrow so maybe no tree time tomorrow....but its a comin


----------



## Sundays Money

Glassing a rack but can't tell much
But looks like 3.5 old 8
Back has a little sway to it


----------



## chevy85

good luck guys hope you get on them.


----------



## ppkbbq

Bubba feeling better?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man hope all is going well looking forward to the updates


----------



## Dupree

I don't like ks, not enough updates


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hang on Gettn settlrd


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its shooting light on a drk gray muggy day 8

Except for being covered up in cows I'm in quite possibly the sweetest set up I've ever been in. I'm in the recently found (thx bubba n larry) ghost stand. Could not find this 2 hunts in a row! You will not find a more hidden 10ft off the ground stand. I'm in a low spot brushy funnel between to woodlots. I was watching this spot on first evening from up high and had a lil chasing goin on.  Maybe the man will decide to slip by me this morn...I need it!

Donnie is in a stand of hardwoods with a heavy thick draw in front and a field to the right.

No idea on bubba and larry cause they are in stands I haven't seen...but I'm sure they will let us know. 

Its hot @ 57 and no wind to speak of. The severe weather looks like it will give us 3 hours or so this morn. So it might...might get good

Kansas has not been good to us yet, but yester eve from truck was first time seeing big bucks so we are hopeful

Come on deer let's make this happen!!! Man I need my thermocell!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 does n what looks to be a nice 2 year old 8 are havin a blast to my far right.   I jst gave first rattle session of morning. Needn to make sumn happen

......

Bubba..

Dude....tell me u found ghost stand?.....im in a skinny ladder at the head of a 2plus acre water hole.....steep rock banks to water unless u walk up the creek bed im sitting over....which happens to feed north of me to a wooded draw in a massive field....they come in from a little night loving......need a little sippy......gotta go by me!....I got water!......whoa......i got fight behind me.....cant see it but dang sure hear it!


.......

My location


----------



## ugaof94

Good luck guys!

Sounds like y'all are really having to lay down some shoe leather this week.  Good thing them big jokers have built-in drag handles - sounds like you're gonna need them.

Let's get it done!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Holy cow! No really holy cow!

Farmer decided to feed his cows and let a siren off @ the top of the hill. I just had a stampede go by me. Must been 75 cows running all around 

Well @ least they are gone for while


----------



## savannahsdad

Did you remember to pick up your Kansas Bovine tag?


----------



## Sundays Money

I'm in a finger between two fields the two bucks from yesterday eve where 100yards N.E. Of me 
Just seen first deer of day small basket 8
All alone going back to his bedding 300 yards
To southwest of me


----------



## J Ferguson

Jim Thompson said:


> Holy cow! No really holy cow!
> 
> Farmer decided to feed his cows and let a siren off @ the top of the hill. I just had a stampede go by me. Must been 75 cows running all around
> 
> Well @ least they are gone for while



And your only 10' off the ground!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

From donnie....

Nice buck in range.   Ol donnie is a novice @ this and needs to give more details lol

From larry...

Small 8 just hid bedding area off property


----------



## SMonroe

Ha!  Cows!  I've been having that issue in Heard Co.  slipping up to my stand in a creek bottom and something busted up outta there like a big buck exiting to the East.  (didn't see just heard)  I took my safety off and stood still.  Then saw a cow moving out to the North?  Did I scare up a cow?  Or did the buck roust the cow out?  Hard to say... but I don't think one bothers the other.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Nothin from donnie or bubba...

This is where we are...me to the east, larry north and donnie west

Time to wake em up again with the horns...hang on


----------



## Beavis

Curious who each of you have for phone service and what type of phones and who seems to get the best signal/connection?


----------



## j_seph

oh to be at work watching this


----------



## 2-shot

Looking and waiting for kill pics, come on


----------



## bubbabuck

Wow!.....im back online.....im sure not for long!...grunted in a young 6 with a massive body......nothing since.....well except for a stampede of cows to the feeding!......jt, what abot donnie and his shooter in range?.....that should spell bloody arrow!......gotta pick up for me.....so far im a little snake bit.....but its early!....come on cold weather!


----------



## Sundays Money

Beavis depends on where in the woods I am
I have AT&T  have little signal here just not enough to get on forum


Big coyote almost got introduce to mr grim reaper  called him in by mouth but caught my wind

Donnie just let a nice young buck pass
Things might be turning around


----------



## Sundays Money

Here he comes just rattled can here deer running


----------



## Mossy

Reading this makes me want to be in the woods so bad! Good luck guys!


----------



## savannahsdad

Must be getting busy around there... too busy to update.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hey Guys this is Tiffaney..

JT has lost internet service as of now....

He hasnt seen any deer still daylight... wind is picking up, looks like rain is on its way soon..... Hanging one more stand, and will try to load pics at lunch.

Beavis , JT using a Blackberry  through Verizon


----------



## STIFFER HORNS

Thanks for update Tiffaney, we thought there might be a big ol'beast on the ground!


----------



## j_seph

To heck with Lee and Tiffany
We have JT and Tiffaney at the campfire


----------



## Sundays Money

No beast this am. Donnie gave the pass On a young split g2 9point 
Two does and the young 8 for me
Raining now calling for rain all day


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thanks babe...gotta love live from the tree in ks via ga!

Rain is here!  We just finished scoutn new area where bubba jumped a beast this morning. Soaked but ready to hang a stand and see how long and hard it rains

Later


----------



## medic1

How do you copy and post your map/location? I have google maps on my android phone?


----------



## GaBowOnly

This thread is WAYYY too far down the list.  Let's keep this at the top!


----------



## Jim Thompson

medic1 said:


> How do you copy and post your map/location? I have google maps on my android phone?



go find an app called screen grabber. will allow you to copy your screen image into a folder and then you can upload it from there.

looks like the rain is on us all day.  maybe go find that bar now....or go sit in the rain...altho bubbie is wanting a nap first.

be back asap


----------



## j_seph

watch out for those korn fed KS women, theu some big uns up there LOL


----------



## mojo02

Keepin it at the top, despite Jim's soggy condition...


----------



## Gut_Pile

j_seph said:


> watch out for those korn fed KS women, theu some big uns up there LOL


----------



## GaBowOnly

Where's our updates?  Isn't it time for the afternoon hunt?


----------



## Jim Thompson

We've been rain dodgin and stand hanging. Got 2 more sweet lockons hung. I think we are about done on hangin now we just need cold dry weather to roll in. 

Looks like we have a lil break in the rain so I couldn't stand it and am back in a tree. This is the same stand donnie was in this morn which is a hardwood hill watchin a fine draw. 

Keep them crossed that the rain holds off for 2 hours @ least. Do not want to shoot one in the rain. 

Btw donnie and larry are makin chili and bubba is glassin. They are all a bit smarter than me cause a lil sip o whiskey would be real good right now

Its 63 muggy and rainin. Yall hang on


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lol when I had tiff post for me earlier I wasn't thnkn about lee and tiffaney!

J_seph, she is ga grown and still lives down there, so we are good cause you're right about some of the women up here


----------



## Jim Thompson

First doe headed my way. Oops 2 does now


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ow 3


----------



## Jim Thompson

Still sittin @ 3. 2 mommas and a button. 

The sky is getn real dark, hope the bottom don't fall out again. Man in need a 50+ to come by me right now!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hour to go, altho its so dark it might not be that long. Just had good lightning and thunder


----------



## Jim Thompson

Chasing on hill and field above my right. No clue what it is, justseein flashes


----------



## Jim Thompson

Never got good look @ buck doin the chasing and they are in another county now. 

Did jst have an armadillo come up behind me and get my heart racing! Shoulda shot him out of spite...but was afraid the arrow would deflect off his she'll and stick me in the spleen 

Too dark in here to shoot now, som I'm packing up. Pending rain we will see yall in the am

Later


----------



## J Ferguson

Lee aint got nuttin on u JT ur Tiff could be a super star in the makin. the next idol of huntin TV. heck she's so purty she even makes u look....ahhi nevermind thats is to much to ask... Lol


----------



## jasonC

Good luck up there! Lee & Tiff better watch out! Lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

redneck12 said:


> Lee aint got nuttin on u JT ur Tiff could be a super star in the makin. the next idol of huntin TV. heck she's so purty she even makes u look....ahhi nevermind thats is to much to ask... Lol



yep shes pretty...but aint no way she can make me look pretty  maybe just look really good on my arm

man they are calling for heavy rain in the am.  so we might just carry a blind in early and set up for some filming.  we will see


----------



## Sundays Money




----------



## Sundays Money

Coyote


----------



## Jim Thompson

100% rain and thunderstorms until 10am.  waitin on everyone to wakie wakie to decide if we will wait it out.  cold front is still showing wed morning...finally!  never would have imagined sittin in KS in early to mid nov needing a thermocell.

be back soon


----------



## Jim Thompson

few pics to help pass the time.

current radar

one of the stands we hung a couple of days ago.  cant be more than 8-10 feet off ground, but thats what we are dealing with as far as trees.

the view i had from the infamous and extremely hard to find ghost stand left right and front

and of course some tools of the trade

man get me in a tree!!!! or at least let me sleep like everyone else is


----------



## HUNTER24/7

Man JT. I know you know this already but to help you make up your mind.....go back to sleep and be in there when the front moves out and sit till dark or until he has had time to die after you send one through him. But you will have to update too.


----------



## Jim Thompson

wish I could sleep...but after Im up Im up.  well unless theres some snuggling to do

yeah we will be in the minute the front moves through if I gotta hitchhike or call a cab!


----------



## ugaof94

Great looking spot for sure Jim.  Kansas is definitely on my "bucket list" of places to hunt.

Will be interested in getting the down & dirty on y'alls KS experience when we get up there next week.  The weather has been tough on you guys the last 2 weeks and doesn't look to improve all that much next week either.  Calling for it to be warm and rainy . . .

Who'd have thought November in the Midwest would bring temps consistently this warm and the thermocell would be required equipment?  Still, I'd rather be hunting this time of year than doing almost anything else!


----------



## QTurn

Yeah, it's looking like the overnight lows the week we are up there are only gonna be in the low 40's........

Hopefully, the deer will still be moving!  

But you're right, I'd rather be up there hunting that sitting here at work regardless of the weather.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand! The rain looks to be gone and we are all settled in for what might, just might be THE day. Altho its still muggy and the cold don't come in till tonight. 

I'm sitting in an unhunted lockon that we hung on sunday afternoon. I posted a pic of the stand this morn. I'm only 8 or so feet off the ground in the bottom of a deep hill hewre 3 drains come together and make a Y. Except for the lil opening I'm in its thick and nasty in here in all directions.  Lots of trails, droppings and rubs in here. There is not really a good wind for it either...altho today the hourly forcast shows a diff wind direction every hour until about 2 so screw it I'm huntin. 

Its 60 degrees and the wind is 15 from every direction. 

Here is where I'm sittin and also a small shed I found on way in

We have about 3 days to get this done...come on lil bucky!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubbas havin droid problems yet again and I haven't heard from donnie or larry so it might just be me again which will be fine if the deer start moving. 

Bubba is in the ladder @ the hardwood draw that I was in yester eve. Thew fella that leased us the land says that area needs to be hit all day every day and that someone will kill one there...well bubbas on it!

I just gave a strong tending grunt and bleat let's see what happens


----------



## bubbabuck

droid is going in creek


----------



## bubbabuck

about to rattle one up


----------



## Jim Thompson

From bubba...

Good one coming to rattling


No other details, yall hang on


----------



## j_seph

Im a hanging


----------



## Shady Character




----------



## Jim Thompson

Ep bubba we are all awaitin! I asked him if shooter and he said he didn't know yet he prolly came in and bedded down beside him and bubbie is afraid to move. 

Still no word from the other 2. Some areas have zero reception so iguess that's where they are. 

Startin to rain again...time for a sammage in the tree...the best kind


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

We are hanging on


----------



## deerbandit

Well whats the news?


----------



## Jim Thompson

dang his phone will now only allow him to type 4 words @ a time! i guess thats a 100% improvmen over the 2 word typin in ky last week!!!

From bubba...

think beded at 75
short 4s and dark
big face and nose
tall

Lol


----------



## yota4x4

have him do a facotory reset on that phone..we need all the updates we can get lol

btw good job on the LFTT!! keep up the good work!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Stick him Bubba! Good luck to yall this evening


----------



## 2-shot

Get em guys


----------



## Jim Thompson

sometimes an all day or middle of day sit works and other times its like this...havent seen a deer yet.  well @ least the sammage was good and @ least im in a tree!

no way i can sit this draw all day and not see deer...not possible...or thats what i keep tellin myself


----------



## Jim Thompson

from bubba...

stud 9pt 2.5 yr old
right g2 was blade 
dagger pointing back
great bases
thought hard

man we gotta fix his phone lol


----------



## J Ferguson

I dont know how you sittin in that crocked stad at all!!!!!!!!!! But I guess in KS one will do things they wouldnt in jawja.....LOL


----------



## J Ferguson

stand I said not stad....... LOL


----------



## Jim Thompson

Cold front comin faster than expected. Light rain, cold wind picking up and temps fallin fast. Hope we have enough clothes...worried about donnie, he was colkd the first day we were here!

Yeah redneck, not much choice for sure


----------



## Jim Thompson

Slooooow updates. No deer, no word from others and typing thru a ziplock is not as fun as you might think


----------



## hiawassee1

What brand/scent wafers are you using?


----------



## desperadoteam

I hope with the next four days coming that shows cold conditions gets things fired up. Not sounding too great. I am going to be in Sedan on Sunday for the 3rd week Rut hunt and it still isnt happening!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Desparado, good luck bro. Its gotta break loose soon and hopefully that means now. 

Hiawas...trails end 307. The does n lil bucks love them and the big bucks ignore em. I use for cover scent more than nething else. 

Wind howling now and clothes wet. Gonna b fun 3 hours!  Bubba hasd 2 does n button around him with 4pt headd that way. I'm still a 0fer


----------



## Jim Thompson

Steady rain now. No deert, no umbrella and no rain gear. This is GREAT lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Rain is letn up again. Bubba has another doe slippin by right now. 

I have yotes on 2 sides of me both within 150 yards or so singin their mangy behinds off. Very very cool! Never had them howling this close

Wind picking back up...glad I'm all nice and dry n toasty! Ok that's a lie

Last hour...come on!


----------



## Dupree

Sure hope things turn around for y'all


----------



## Jim Thompson

Finally heard from larry...


Two shooters on Donnie 
Mid 130 8 point and 150
Couldn't get em close enough


----------



## Jim Thompson

Puttin horns together one last time before dark. Tryn to make sumn...anthing happen. 

Bout 30 mins left


----------



## Sundays Money

No deer for me today Donnie seen a 150
Around 1:00 then had a big mature mid 130 8 but wouldn't leave his doe
I'm watching him with binos put a stalk on
A different  buck right now
Things are getting better next week should be rockin


----------



## Sundays Money

Lost sight of the deer and Donnie but they r both in same draw


----------



## Gut_Pile

Hopefully he's slipped into range by now!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its primetime and rains starting again. Been a loooong afternoon....but wee have 3 days left...and about 15 mins tonite


----------



## gutterman

Man! Tough start, but sounds like good things are yet to come. Hang in there, go dry out and send us some more updates.


----------



## desperadoteam

Well things are looking up!!  Bet they will b e on their feet tomorrow!!  Hope its on fire next week!!!!


----------



## hiawassee1

figured thats what you used them for, good luck to you guys, sounds like its alot of fun.  Guess I'll stick to my NGA mtn hunting, would be intense to sit and see the deer you get to see now.  When I was growing up, My grandfather and his family had 100 acres at the Pa/Wv/Md line(outside of Uniontown, Pa) that we had a camper at, man we would see some deer when we went there for the weekend 100-200 a day, but never hunted when I was a kid.


----------



## fellybbob

wasup guys. just tired iT'll happen got a gut felling. later


----------



## hogman1

alright fellas, you got me hangin on word for word. c'mon shooter!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

Wakey-wakey time to tag a beast where y'all at


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Ya'll sleepin in??? Or are ya too covered up in deer to give us some updates??


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its breaking light...

Hopefully everyone is settled in and covered up!  I'm sitting on a lockon the size of a postage stamp (don't take a deep breath!) On a fencerow in a lil finger of woods that leads to a large unhunted tract behind me. Great trails go by me in all directions. 

Bubba is in a nasty thick draw close to where he jumped a stud a couple of days ago. 

Larry is in a pinch in the middle of another draw a few hundred yards from bubba. 

Donnie is in hardwoods to my right.  He saw 2 shooters in there yesterday. 

The weather idiots lied and its only 36 with a nw wind @ 15 or so. 

Shoot em up boys! We need bone on the ground!


----------



## Jim Thompson

This is me. If the deer come out of the fielkds and draws, chances are they will swing thru. Donnie is in the timber to the ne of me but I haven't seen the stand to know where.


----------



## Sundays Money

I'm in a draw at a pinch point it's thick and Donnie hung me in the smallest tree he could find 5 does just slipped by from the south heading north now if freak nasty will do the same


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just heard a fight to the west. Long ways off but sounded good. 

Bubba had a runin this mornb with other hunters who get this...have written permission from landowner to hunt here. Outfitter might have some explaining to do


----------



## Dupree

Jim Thompson said:


> Just heard a fight to the west. Long ways off but sounded good.
> 
> Bubba had a runin this mornb with other hunters who get this...have written permission from landowner to hunt here. Outfitter might have some explaining to do


----------



## 270 Sendero

Jim Thompson said:


> Just heard a fight to the west. Long ways off but sounded good.
> 
> Bubba had a runin this mornb with other hunters who get this...have written permission from landowner to hunt here. Outfitter might have some explaining to do



get your $$$ back


----------



## desperadoteam

Well I bet Bubba is boiling right now!!


----------



## southGAlefty

Uh oh...wish you guys the best! Stick something anyway!


----------



## ultramag

That landowner would get a piece of my mind. I hate to hear that..Illinois is looking sweet about now I bet..good luck fellers


----------



## Jim Thompson

Will work on other hunters issue after hunt today. 

Yet again no deer for me yet. At least I have a couple things to keep me awake. A tiny stand and the sweet nectar of the gods!


----------



## Sundays Money

Cows r going crazy over here
2 year old 8 just walked by
At 18 yards now if his grandaddy will do the same so he can meet mr grim reaper

Will post pics later


----------



## desperadoteam

Hope Jeff gets a big ear ful later and this crap gets resolved!!!  Better not see another single person on our guided hunts next week!!


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter

sounds like ya'll aren't the only ones with this problem stryker is having same prob. in illinois...


----------



## ultramag

Jim Thompson said:


> Will work on other hunters issue after hunt today.
> 
> Yet again no deer for me yet. At least I have a couple things to keep me awake. A tiny stand and the sweet nectar of the gods!



How long are y'all there for JT?


----------



## rance56

twice i got into an out of state deal with  fellow forum members and both times shady stuff went on. no more for me. money comes by too hard for me.


----------



## Sundays Money

I'm in a draw at a pinch point it's thick and Donnie hung me in the smallest tree he could find 5 does just slipped by from the south heading north now if freak nasty will do the same


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jerry, we asre here till friday. 

Doe jst crossed right to left in frnt 50 out


----------



## QTurn

What time will y'all be rolling in to New Haven?  I'll try and time my arrival to get there when y'all do....

I leave for Nashville in the morning and will be headed yall's way Friday morning....


----------



## Sundays Money

Second buck just came by cruising came in trotting I stopped himwith a grunt just needed atleast 1 more if not 2 more years


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its 9am and primetime! Puttn the horns together hopin to pull sumn in here with headgear. 

One more shot of sweetness and a look @ this tiny stand

Artie we will ber late getn in unless we kill here soon. Ed will be there when you roll in


----------



## hiawassee1

man I dont now how you guys sit on those football size seats all day!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Still nothing here since lone doe. 

From donnie...

I just had a shooter make a rub at about 50. Then he eased off to the north. I tried callin but he didnt respond


----------



## Sundays Money

Donnie had big shooter from yesterday &50
made rub then turns wrong way

2 small bucks and 5 does for me


----------



## desperadoteam

Getting closer!!!!  come on whack one!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

bubba is an 0-fer....well unless u count other hunters of course


----------



## bubbabuck

desperado......i wanted to whack one !


----------



## desperadoteam

Bubba I hear you!!  Hope Jeff knows about this. Thats a bunch of crap!!! He better have more control over his other properties!!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2

bubbabuck said:


> bubba is an 0-fer....well unless u count other hunters of course



Never a good way to start a morning. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Still no more deer here. Hope donnie busts one soon! Nothin like a bloody arrow

Hiawassee, its not too bad a sit, jst don't sneeze or take a eep breath


----------



## hiawassee1

or nod off, like in a viper


----------



## barry green

man yall got me think about doing bad things to a freak nasty this weekend......lol a 4 legged one. good job guys! and good luck!


----------



## southGAlefty

Any updates?


----------



## Sundays Money

7 hours and 7 deer for me bubba and jt r moving a locon into a draw where we have seen a buck two evenings they should be back in stand shortly 
Haven't heard from Donnie in a couple hours this is about the time the big 8 showed up yesterday 
Bucks just don't seem interested in calls 5 more hours hang on let's see if we can make it happen


----------



## barry green

is the weather improving any out west?


----------



## quinn

tonight is the night,i'm just not sayin whose turn it is.good luck,jt we're pulling for ya!


----------



## red tail

I am pulling for all of y'all!!! Hope Jeff and I can make it next year!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Moved a lockon and a climber. I'm in tehe climber @ the base of a hardwood ridge with a thick fencerow beside me. This is 60 yrds below where bubba was yester eve. Here is a pic of me.

Bubba is in the draw where a shooter buck has been seen 2 eves in a row. 2 diff shooters. His draw is the least wooded draw you will ever see! Here is a pic, he is in the middle red tree lol

Its warm @ about 55 and the wind is 20mph from the nw. 

Runnin outa time boys...shoot sumn!


----------



## Mac

Good luck this evening, should be getting prime soon


----------



## Lukikus2

Good grief. Bubba's where I would be dove hunting, not deer.  I never was good on "flat land" deer though.

Ya'll smack some. Good luck, again.


----------



## Jim Thompson

4pt and 2 does slippin under me right now


----------



## Jim Thompson

Donnie says no deer for a while and he is wind burnt!

My 3 deer circled all the way around me and the momma got me

Bubba said a herd was headed his way and got downwind of him...and yep got him. 

Crazy how a 20mph straightline wind can bust you!

Couple hours to go. Come on sweet beast!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubbas view...he also said that the deer didn't get him and run, that the 40mph wind flipped em back in the bushes

Prolly a lil windy in the middle of that pasture!


----------



## J Ferguson

y'all keep ur heads up it's gonna happen fer ya...... It has to just based on beginners luck and it's y'alls 1st time in KS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

I have been reading these for the last 2 years.  Really enjoy reading these threads.  Hope you all kill a bigun.  Would like to see more pics of deer tho dead or alive, i like seeing them all.   Jt dont let bubba skunk you


----------



## Jim Thompson

Glad you enjoy them havin_fun. We have a blast with the threads for sure. Would love to get more deer pics too...but they jst aint being very helpful like in years past. 

Thanks for the confidence redneck!

Only good thing bout this wind is you gotta figure its bringin the cold with it. About an hour to go and its still hammering me even way down in this bottom.


----------



## fellybbob

i you had good wind and no deer movement.................................















plenty of room there


















you can allways fly a kite


----------



## Jim Thompson

Half hour to go and no one is seeing any more deer. 

Bubba says he can shoot one pin to 60 yrds if he shoots down wind 

Where is pawpaw??


----------



## Jim Thompson

lone doe just slipped upo out of the drain.  WHY is she alone this time of year?


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 does now comin down hill to my left.  gotta be a beast in here!

maybe 15 mins


----------



## 270 Sendero

she is gay


----------



## Jim Thompson

full moon is up and im losin light fast.  wind settled as much as its gonna. need him to show now!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 more does. drtk now. later


----------



## j_seph

*Idear*

Jimbo can you hunt either of these 3 spots?


----------



## J Ferguson

JT sounds like yall are huntin a cattle farm if so what is the food sorce there?


----------



## bubbabuck

correction...bubba was joking about herd...he is still an 0-fer!....disappointed with kansas!


----------



## bubbabuck

yep on the cattle farm and only food is acorns!...only food


----------



## Dupree

What came about with other hunters?


----------



## desperadoteam

Uh Oh!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope it gets better Bubba!!!!!


----------



## J Ferguson

Any agg fields round yall?


----------



## fellybbob

relax Bubba cool off. a little burbon and some grub, you be fine in the am. maybe take a trip to town local wallmart they may have some kites.

PS make sure you get the camo ones


----------



## ILoveRacks7

270 Send[RIGHT said:
			
		

> [/RIGHT]ero;6455542]she is gay



I've seen does mounting other does before... It blew mind at first  lol


----------



## ILoveRacks7

270 Send[RIGHT said:
			
		

> [/RIGHT]ero;6455542]she is gay



I've seen does mounting other does before... It blew mind at first  lol


----------



## BowChilling

Ok so I scored in Ohio! Long story and I have no pictures yet! Last afternoon and last light I have a decent buck come in. Didn't have a chance to range him and undershot him by a few yards. We tracked him for a pretty long ways and then lost him in a plowed field. Had to leave early this morning but the guy who's farm we were hunting said he'd look for the deer. He called about 3 hours into our drive and said he'd found him! Said he's just a 6 point but he's 15" inside and real heavy mass with 9 and 10" g-2's. I haven't seen him up close but I knew he was a decent last afternoon buck. We were a week early in Ohio this year. Next week should be smoking!

I'll post up pics as soon as my friend figures out how to send them to me!


----------



## desperadoteam

Oh Boy!


----------



## Sundays Money




----------



## Rockdale Buck

Yea, what went down with the other hunters


----------



## Sundays Money

Another small buck


----------



## Matthew6

Good luck tomorrow gentlemen.  I just read all 13 pages. Addictive.


----------



## Lukikus2

Once again. A classic deer pursuit. Thanks for sharing, be carefull and aim straight.


----------



## bubbabuck

I will fill in all the details later, but the other hunters will not be back until after we are finished....I hope.....Sadly I had to convince them not to hunt this morning instead of the outfitter taking charge and handling the situation for his hunters....but whatever!
I hope tomorrow brings more sightings and hopefully a kill ...or four !!!
Sorry its been slow folks....no one is more frustrated than we are, I can assure you !!
We ran into some guys tonight that are hunting on the guided hunt with same outfitter and are seeing nothing......so sadly we are not alone ...

Nappy time peeps.....back in the finaly cold AM !!


----------



## ultramag

GaBowOnly said:


> Are you part of the KS "live from the tree" crew or are you just a thread hijacker?



I consider bowchilling part of the crew and I am sure JT and Gary does too
and since you don't have anything nice t
o say or congratulations to give..I will. Congrats Billy on a fine buck.
can't wait to see the pics..
remarks like this is one reason I don't post on GON much anymore ..
Hang in there JT and Bubba and crew..you can still get it done..


----------



## Greene728

GaBowOnly said:


> Are you part of the KS "live from the tree" crew or are you just a thread hijacker?



Have you not seen where the OP's have said many times "yall jump in anytime".

I assure you Jt, Bubba and the rest of us enjoy all the updates!


----------



## chevy85

maybe yalls luck will change ! enjoying the post keep them comein


----------



## Jim Thompson

yep its finally cooler @ 29 this morning.  maybe cooler when we get down in there.

j_seph, cant hunt those all are just across the line.

bubba gave the details on the other hunters in the woods and some of the issues.  biggest issue here is that we are not only not seeing the deer (cant control the movement) but not even seeing the major sign you would expect from a property like this.  very few tracks, even fewer rubs and scrapes...even very few old rubs.  on 1300 acres we have found maybe 20 rubs or so...and let me tell you, I have walked most of it

not saying this property dont hold some nice bucks or that one or all of us wont tag...but it aint been what it should be with the amount of deer or activity.

now since the rant is over....we are gettin back at it in a few!  man I need to lay something down


----------



## Jim Thompson

billy...congrats my brother!!!!  good to hear the news and cant wait for the pics.

the others are right, yall chime in on your updates anytime.  dont matter where you are.  the more the merrier...man did I just say merrier???


----------



## Beavis

twhackem and stackem today fellas good luck


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I would have been mad enough to fight lol that. That being  said y'all get ya a good en


----------



## HUNTER24/7

Maybe things will come alive today. Good luck to all.


----------



## Sundays Money

We r getting settled I'm in the stand bubba and Donnie gave a pass to the 9 point Donnie is holding on in the same stand as last two days bubba will be where I was yesterday in the pinch and jt is in the locon where bubba seen the beast
10


----------



## savannahsdad

The wind is blowing pretty good in Morgan cty GA. Front coming through. But it sure beats sitting in the office. Some chasing going....come on big boy!


----------



## fellybbob

come on boys time to fly a kite, or an >>>--------------->
2 days left and no bone yet.

bubba you can allways suprise the other hunters and:swords: give then kites since they ain't hunting  today


----------



## QTurn

Good luck boys!! Just left the house headed to Nashville!

See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its breaking light...ok so its shooting light...I had to reset my phone so couldn't update as breaking

I am in a lil funnel of nasty thick stuff. We hung this lockon in basically the only available tree and its tight up here!

Bubba is in a narrow lil pinch a few hundred hards from me across a pasture. 

Larry is in the hartdwoods I was in yedter eve

Doinnie is back in his same woodlot that he has seen the shooter for 2 days running...maybe bigun wuill mess up in about 30 mins!

First cold morning that weather shows 29, but feels about 25 or so. Nice! Wind is calm (yeah I know...for now) but will be wnw before its over.

Its gotta gonna maybe happen!!!!!!


----------



## catch22

So I'm guessing ya'll won't be booking a hunt again with this outfitter?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Catch22 catches on fast

This is me in the blue and bubba is about where the yellow dot is pointing. 

Sure am glad I can't stand drnkn coffee on stand...since my thermos BROKE this morn!!!!


----------



## Sundays Money

No deer yet 
The wind isn't blowing yet when it starts I will probably get down so don't bigger this spot up


----------



## catch22

hence the name JT   

Hope ya'll get a biggun and thanks for keeping these threads going


----------



## 270 Sendero

will you name the outfitter so no one else gets the same treatment


----------



## JasonB

Don't know if he realized how big this is on the forum but the outfitter had a free chance to attract lots of new clients or turn ALOT away and even more when everyone that reads this talks to their buddies!   Good luck guys hope someone makes it happen!


----------



## J Ferguson

Jim Thompson said:


> Catch22 catches on fast
> 
> This is me in the blue and bubba is about where the yellow dot is pointing.
> 
> Sure am glad I can't stand drnkn coffee on stand...since my thermos BROKE this morn!!!!





Never trust a free gift from a bank JT


----------



## Sundays Money

Catch 22 it would be a blast to shoot coyotes in Jan   They r everywhere out here one was barking at daylight 50 yards in front of me
Deer on the other had is a different story but we had two days of rain early in week
And we have day and half left so well see


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 baby bucks in here now. Very baby

Red, can't believe yu remembered tht lol


----------



## QTurn

Can I do a "Live from I-75 Thread"?

Stuck in traffic!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

QTurn said:


> Can I do a "Live from I-75 Thread"?
> 
> Stuck in traffic!



Please dont!! Thats an experience I go through enoughand DO NOT want any reminder on how bad and boring it is!!!


----------



## J Ferguson

Jim Thompson said:


> 2 baby bucks in here now. Very baby
> 
> Red, can't believe yu remembered tht lol



Man I belive I rember bout every thing bout these threads......Love em..... Y'all keep up the good work and hang in there it can only get better...


----------



## hiawassee1

just be updates bout a totaly different kinda doe, and probably nowhere near as exciting


----------



## Jim Thompson

Babies thought itd be cute to bed 20 yrds behind me. Not anymore I jst woke themn up with a lil heavy handed rattle n grunt session. They aint here no more!  

Come on qturn get to illinois brother!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 does and a 2yrt old 8 just came thru. Snuck up from behindf me. Gotta be careful n not let one get by me!

Bubba didn't kike the stand and is navahoin it. Just had a shooter 8 bust him while tryn to draw. 

Nasty yote in here now. Doint make mer give it a bloodbath like that one last year


----------



## quinn

I know it hasn't worked out as we all had hoped for ya'll.But i know about 1000 woodyites that would gladly trade spots with ya!Today is the day....A buddy asked me why I say that everyday.Well every now and then I'm right.Ya'll are "Livin the Dream"right in front of us.Thanks for pulling us into it!Good luck out there today!


----------



## desperadoteam

Sounds like there are a few nice ones in the area!! This rut may kick in at any moment and the chase will be on!!


----------



## barry green

ok had my morning fix of live action. better get siome work done now. good luck fellas!!!! 

JT..that yote get THWACKED?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man ole man I am sitting in California waiting to unload and had to check on the fellas good work men


----------



## Jim Thompson

I'm with ya quinn...better than work

Donnie has seen a mature 10 and a 5pt. Said the 10 was out of range and wouldn't respond. Hope his patience with that stand pays off quick!

The yote didn't get close enough. 

Little more movement so far today altho larry has been shut out so far. 

Nohing betr than a chewy grasnola bar thgats been in anb inside pocket and is nice and warm...well except a freakin cup of coffee to go with it!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Jim Thompson said:


> I'm with ya quinn...better than work
> 
> Donnie has seen a mature 10 and a 5pt. Said the 10 was out of range and wouldn't respond. Hope his patience with that stand pays off quick!
> 
> The yote didn't get close enough.
> 
> Little more movement so far today altho larry has been shut out so far.
> 
> Nohing betr than a chewy grasnola bar thgats been in anb inside pocket and is nice and warm...well except a freakin cup of coffee to go with it!



JT...R U typin wit glubs on agin


----------



## BowChilling

LOL Everybody knows I'm a thread Jacker!Of course it always helps to read an entire thread brfore attacking folks!





Jim Thompson said:


> yall post your updates on here whether from home or on the road.  its always fun...even if the deer decide not to cooperate



I would have posted more updates but cell service where we were at was frustrating to say the least! 

Here is the picture of the 6 point. GaBowOnly ya ain't gotta look!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Allbeef...I just reread that yep I had on gloves

Have a nice 8 bedded about 7d to my right. Can't tell if shooter or not. Can't see rack because of a tree

My 2 baby bucks are back too. 

Bubba...
big 8, two small 8s..6 doe.....and them boys pop up blind...wish i knew where i was


----------



## barry green

sweet looks like things are picking up!


----------



## JBGriffith

Things are looking good! Maybe and all dayer?


----------



## desperadoteam

Alright, I like the way things are going!! Every day and every hour seems to get better!!! With today being the full moon I should expect the rut kicking into to gear as we speak!!!  Next week should be perfect


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yeah unless I start gettn busted or sumn I may as well stay. Warmin up fast though. 2 babies went and bedded near the big 8

Larry...

 Shooter 8 busted me
Few ago hung up at 30 no shoot 
High 120 -130 class
3 year old 
Came up draw from road 
I grunted as he walked off
He tore out

Also had a small buck chase a doe by earlier


----------



## jasonC

I just want to say GOOD LUCK guys, and thanks for doing this thread each year. I cant wait to read these as I get time!.... Now lets get an ole freak nasty down on the ground, Love the pics to.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Def a shooter 8. Big heavy and strong with a big kicker of right 2. He got up and walked away from me and towards the road I came in on. I grunted, rattled and yelled but nothin slowed him down. 

Desperado, I hope iuts good to ya brother! Nothin like catchin the midwest just right.


----------



## barry green

sammich time?


----------



## barry green

yall need to start taking a "camera man" along on this yearly adventure!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Been quiet in here since the 8 left. Not sure if the babies are still over there or not.   Good thing is that I have 6 hours of prime deer killin opportunity ahead!

We film for each other a good bit, but always wait until one kills out. Yeah we are greedy about our time

Just had some peanut butter crackers. Savin my sammage till mid afternoon cause that's all I got left to eat...

Full moon....come on midday sweet sweet midwest beast!


----------



## Beavis

dang it man, things are looking better, i feel THWACK times a coming


----------



## Lukikus2

Sounds like ya'll need to run into town and get some fritos


----------



## Jim Thompson

Been dead saince the buck walked.  Am gonna wait to update for a while to try n save battery life.   My nifty difty portable charger only gave me a lil over half charge when it died

Man its gettn toasty! Will check in soon


----------



## desperadoteam

Thanks for the update Jim!! guess i will get back to work. Hope you get it done!!!!


----------



## Blu

Man its gotta happen for one of yall tonight!!!!!    KILL SUMTHIN !!!!!!!
Will see yall in 3 days !!!!!! Sitting onready


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well hunting thru midday has paid off in the past, but I havewnt seen a deer since 11 when bigun moved on from his bed. Don't think donnie has either.   

Bubba and larry are back on stand with larry down near donnie tryn to put a tag team on a beast.  No idea on bubba yet, he's either back in thew wide open draw or in the ghost stand.  

We are in the last few hours of evening...need it now!

Btw I just watched an armadillo crawl from itys hole right below me. That's a first!

Come on blkue and qturn!!!! Go nw men!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba is back in the draw that he was in last eve. The one with 3 trees lol. Hope the beast or 2 we saw in there 2 nights in row return!

Larry sent me this...
I'm in a jam up spot 
But it's not comfortable 
He's got 4 ways to go and  I got him 
Boots and socks off
Pants pulled up
T shirt
It's a hike in hereDonnie said he comes up this draw so we will see



Just the fact he is looking like me with noi boots on means he's gonna kill one

Come on boys, draw the bows tonight!!!!!!


----------



## desperadoteam

Someone is going to let one fly this evening!!!!!  I can feel a tremor in the force!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba to me..


ok, im hunting....lets freaking do this man!....we can get it done....we always do!



----------------

and yeah I agree! We need this to come together!

I just gave a very agressive rattle/grunt


----------



## j_seph

Maybe if all 4 of y'all will tag team you can get one on the ground. Hope it happens for y'all. 

You found any sweet tea up there yet?

Oh yea the deer in my avatar is the one that came from KS, you can see them scrub trees behind me LoL Course I killed mine from ground with rifle, they had one of those JT lockons and no way was I sitting on the baseball mitt seat


----------



## bubbabuck

ok, got service....back i open draw from last....wind was at 30 last night...breezy but perfect now!..shooters in this draw two evenings in a row....lets do it this evening peeps! its time for the sweat to payoff BIG!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Since this rocking thread started on Oct. 30th, looks like this is Day 12 of 23. 

Right now web weather showing Sedan, Kansas is 60 degrees with winds 10mph out of the West, forecasting tomorrow's low of 33 & a high of 66 & expecting winds 7-15 mph out of the SSW: 

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Sedan+KS+USKS0532

Good job showing us life lessons in action as ya'll "adapt & improvise" to overcome whatever challenges life throws at you.  Glad we're all here to witness success in action thru tough perseverance with that fine never quit attitude. 

Wish I had time to chime in every day & every hunting session, but I'm also trying to chase some whitetails down south during the rut.  I've been reading & staying up to date when I can, but this great thread is addictive so it's a bit scarey to start posting knowing it's difficult to be away & do what needs to get done.    

C'mon Great Plains Kansas whitetails & start moving & cooperating this afternoon.  Let's go get 'em & paint some arrows crimson for us.  Good luck to ya'll in taking down some beasts before daylight ends.


----------



## barry green

draw blood boys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Been playin cat n mouse with a lil 6pt for last 15mins or so. He kept circling my tree sniffing the ground where I peed and the scent wafers. Maybe get my scent in a min, he's downwind about 40 out


----------



## bubbabuck

Its Time Boys......Primetime!!!...Lets do this!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> Btw I just watched an armadillo crawl from itys hole right below me. That's a first!



Yesterday evening I had some unexpected help from an armadillo when they are usually just noisey & aggravating.  I had a mama doe & fawn enter a field corner 150 yards away with the full moon rising in the sky just above the same corner, cross to a corner beside me 20 yards away when a stinking armadillo behind & beside my stand come into the field between me & the whitetail family exiting the field.  With the fawn's curiosity stirred for 5 minutes, the mama doe came back out of the woods in a protective & curious mood to investigate, coming over & sniffing at the armadillo a few feet away in spitting distance of me above which I was surprised that it did not look up & bust me.  Fortunately, the armadillo kept the deer away from the base of my tree so they did not come over or cross my scent around the tree or my path to it even though I had sprayed down with a scent neutralizer.    The armadillo grunted & ran under my stand back into the woods behind me so the doe & fawn hung around & just mosied out into the field in front of me as darkness chased away the last bit of daylight. Was hoping the whitetail family would be some good buck bait to lure in a wallhanger as I have already seen on my last hunt where a unicorn spike chase a doe twice his size so that both stopped within 5 yards of my stand.  Yep, they both looked up & busted me & I was sorry I educated 2 more deer about hunters from above.

Sorry for the long story, but hope the armadillo or something helps bring the whitetails up there to within bow range for ya'll.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yep the lil fella got me. At least he didn't stay long making a fool of me. 

Hour left...suns droppin, yotes howlin and cosw screamin. 

Its time...dear lord I need it to be time!


----------



## rjk187

Its on.  After a late start im heading west to meet up with the crew for what will hopefully be a great Illinois hunting trip. See y'all tomorrow


----------



## bubbabuck

come on ryan.....get me back to illinois!....its gots to be better than this!


----------



## fellybbob

hang in there Bubba


----------



## mattech

ok. i talked with jim via pm. he is ok with me joining in. i just loaded in theb truck in Mcdonough. we are driving all night to southeast ohio to bow hunt 2000 private acres for 9 days. I have never been there so not sure of reception. but will do my best to stay updated. well i am stoked , hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ryan you will meet up with ed and artie(qturn). We will be in either real late friday or midday saturday. Be careful brother

No more deer for me. Did get to see thew dillo go back in his hole tho

No deer for larry or donnie or I'm guessin bubba either by his last post. 

Woods are calm and cooling off...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just got a cryptic message from bubbie...

"their coming"

Hope that means deer specifically a beast!!

Oops he just said the big 6 we saw chasing is in the draw!  Hope he looks good enuf up close to burn one!!!  Come on man make it happen


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba....

they came in draw behind me....lost them


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad that maybe the beast has been released.  Stick 'em big buck magnet "bubbie".


----------



## Jim Thompson

Huge orange sun is seconds from being gone. Nothing here and no word from the others.  Maybe 30  mins left. 

Guess if my luck don't change in next few mins then ill leave everything in the tree for one more morning in ks


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba....

had them at 60 yds...she took him to my only bad wind spot...behind me....game over...off he goes!....big big boy!


----------



## Jim Thompson

At least he's seein deer

Bubba...

4 mo coming from top...looks to be does


----------



## desperadoteam

Dayum that sucks!!!!!  The beast is gone!


----------



## Jim Thompson

It's a dark in the woods. Didn't happen for me this eve, but will be back in the am looking for that big 8 with the huge dagger kicker off his right 2. Or of course ill take his bro, daddy or pawpaw

Later


----------



## fellybbob

Bubba you should have use your 60 yard pin. i only go up to 50
Oh well good luck to yall tomorrow.


----------



## chevy85

good luck again in the am guys. thanks again for the post.


----------



## Sundays Money

No signal for me today set blind in draw trying to tag team the beast Donnie sat all day a little before 5 I hear a grunt I grunt back nothing few minutes later I hear it again only farther away so ease to fence and see big 10 and 4 does then a huge 8 chased all over hill. Going back to blind in am    
Donnie seen him 3 times if he does it tomorrow he should walk by blind


----------



## Sundays Money




----------



## desperadoteam

Best of luck in the morning, one of you guys will seal the deal!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Love that blind setup Sunday ...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Day 13 of 23*



bubbabuck said:


> come on ryan.....get me back to illinois!....its gots to be better than this!



Can't wait 'til ya'll get back to Illinois, "Land of the Giants".  Glad ya'll saved the best for last. 





Jim Thompson said:


> It's a dark in the woods. Didn't happen for me this eve, but will be back in the am looking for that big 8 with the huge *dagger* kicker off his right 2. Or of course ill take his bro, daddy or pawpaw
> 
> Later



Good luck on the last day, Day 13 of 23 (over half way).  Hope ya'll get some "Daggers" 5.5 year old beasts like Bill Winke did recently in Iowa in the pic below.


----------



## Jim Thompson

its almost time for one last stab at it so to speak  we are gonna hammer them hard this morning, then pull all of our stands and hunt some of the existing stands this eve...IF needed!

then we crash for the night as early as possible and get up at 2 to head to Illinois while larry heads back to Florida and donnie drives on for 9 days in Nebraska


----------



## ppkbbq

Good luck today.


----------



## Beavis

Beasts must fall


----------



## 270 Sendero

who is the outfitter you are hunting with?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Half hour till good light and I'm back in the lockon in the thick nasty draw. I spent 12 hours here yesterday so yeah iys kida like home now. The beast 8 was the only deer I saw yesterday that didn't give me a perfect 20 yarder...that's gonna change this morn!

Bubba is back in the hardwood ridge that we've all hunted and seen deer from. He moved the climber a bit (if he remembered his saw) and will prolly be tagged by 8 if we know him. 

Larry is back in the blind that he put in yesterday and saw a beast. If the buck that donnie has been seeing does the same he will be in larrys lap. 

Donnie has moved to a narrow pinch point about 350 yards nw of me. 

Its down to the last 12 hours for massive amount of hardwork in ks to pay off

Load up boys...its time!


----------



## Jim Thompson

L excited and forgot to tell yall that its 38 and the wind is calm...for now. Will be 15 or so out of ssw soon


----------



## Jim Thompson

Cool pic of moon over bow...

Yep it breaking light...


----------



## josey wales

Good Luck! nothin like a last day kill to erase the bad mojo. Have really enjoyed following along, and look forward to the rest of the trip!


----------



## barry green

get'em boys! need that hard work and dedication to pay off! my son missed his first opening day of youth hunt here in alabama today. basketball games got him tied up all weekend. dont know how much baskeball will be in his future with it messing up his hunting!!! thats my boy!


----------



## barry green

bhearn92574 said:


> Love that blind setup Sunday ...



ea thats  sweet looking set up


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx people!

Nothin in here so far. No word frm larry or donnie. 

Bubba......
first deer....button alone....mama lookin for luv


----------



## Jim Thompson

Donnie just had a baby buck slip by and I have a deer downwind blowin like mad. Lovely

Wind is pickin up


----------



## GA DAWG

Today is the day. Somebody is gonna kill one.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lol bubba jst told me that donnie is 1500 yrds from me, not 350 said no wonder I get lost


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba...

big doe just came in running and ragged....down wind of course....she gone and whatever was running her!....just nifty


----------



## ugaof94

Come on boys!

Pulling for you guys to get some 4th quarter thwack action!


----------



## savannahsdad

Pulling for ya'll. Let's make the last day, THE DAY!


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

Hoping you guys finish strong in KS. Safe travels back to new haven. I'm heading north for gallatin county just as soon as I get the truck packed up. Good Luck!


----------



## hicktownboy

Come on guys! Let's sling an arrow as time expires!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Larry....
Buck came up out of draw and trotted to woodlot where fence line stand is


Yep I shulda been there


----------



## southGAlefty

Quit playing with em and kill something already fellas!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok kids all together now...what's the word of the day?

Sloooooooowwwwwwwww

Not how we would have dreamed our last mornin would be, especially after yesterday looked so promising...but it is what it is. 

@ least this nice strong breeze will keep us entertained


----------



## barry green

so you guys starting to hunt ill sunday?


----------



## Sundays Money

I'm done getting on horn check on changing my flight  so these boys can get on to neberska and Illinois   
If we can't change I'll sit one of the outfitter stands 
Gone to get Donnie and pull stands 
Bubba and jt shoot em up


----------



## bubbabuck

i hate it Larry, but folks this farm is about the worse jt and i hve been on in alot of states over a good many years!.....sorry its so slow folks, but with almost NO deer sign.....how can it not be slow!..i was informed we would have access to crop farms if this farm was not happening, of course i also thought we  would be first and only hunters on farm until we left.....sure didnt expect gun hunter to be here before us!....live and learn.....back to illinois folks and warm weather!ha!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry it ain't working out like ya'll were expecting.  Appreciate ya'll posting your honest experiences.  Thanks for all the good updates.  Hope ya'll get to stick it to something before it ends for ya'll in Kansas.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Pullin stands...get with yall this afternoon


----------



## j_seph

Be safe


----------



## Bdillon1

Lord, If it is your will, please bless the fine gentleman with a fine trophy! ...And me one this weekend as well...

Prayers sent!


----------



## desperadoteam

Down to the wire now!!  Someone has got to make a shot tonight!!! I heard three were killed in the guided hunt the past day or two. A freiend of mine just got home from SE Kansas and said he saw monsters there the last three days. The giants just cruised on to their property.  He was seeing 30 deer a day too. Guess it depends who has the food source.


----------



## rjk187

Stuck at a complete stand still in northern Kentucky due to a 6late car pile up.  Ugh


----------



## 270 Sendero

bubbabuck said:


> i hate it Larry, but folks this farm is about the worse jt and i hve been on in alot of states over a good many years!.....sorry its so slow folks, but with almost NO deer sign.....how can it not be slow!..i was informed we would have access to crop farms if this farm was not happening, of course i also thought we  would be first and only hunters on farm until we left.....sure didnt expect gun hunter to be here before us!....live and learn.....back to illinois folks and warm weather!ha!



sounds like a bad deal over all


----------



## rance56

bubbabuck said:


> i hate it Larry, but folks this farm is about the worse jt and i hve been on in alot of states over a good many years!.....sorry its so slow folks, but with almost NO deer sign.....how can it not be slow!..i was informed we would have access to crop farms if this farm was not happening, of course i also thought we  would be first and only hunters on farm until we left.....sure didnt expect gun hunter to be here before us!....live and learn.....back to illinois folks and warm weather!ha!



well atleast this farm/outfitter is getting all the publicity he deserves. plenty of us keeps tabs on the "live from the tree" threads an are potential clients. good luck from here on out.


----------



## hiawassee1

Sounds like the KS hunt is wrapped up, onto the next one.


----------



## mattech

got to the ohio farm this moening,did a good bit of scouting. found good sign. sitting beside the only acorn i have seen on the ground. not to mention scrapes and rubs all around here.


----------



## Sundays Money

Ok we are on stand fir one lady afternoon hunt. Pulled all but two of our stands at lunch today   Bubba is in a climber to north west of me   Donnie is in the blind at a good crossing. 
Jt well who knows but he suppose to be in the ghost stand, I'm in a locon where bubba had encounter with big six yesterday. 
Maybe someone will get in done.


----------



## Sundays Money

Good luck mattech 
I'll be there in a week keep us posted


----------



## fishhunt05

good luck guys!! Shoot a monster for us ga boys!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Last few hours in kansas...

I was planning to hunt the ghost stand but when I got settled the wind was wrong and I had a handful blow n bust from the thicket below me so I moved on down past it to a hardwood stand that larry hunted a couple of times. Already have 2 does feeding in front of me. 

Donnie took his blind to another pinch that bubba and larry suggested. Will possibly put him on top of one of the shooters he has seen in there. 

Larry took the wide open draw that bubba almost made it happen in last eve. 

Bubba is back in hardwoods in a climber. This spot has produced the most sightings so far. 

Its hot and windy...66 and 1x or so from th sw. Gotta make this happen now!

Oops a lil 4 is in here chasing my does!


----------



## J Ferguson

Sure hope all yalls bad luck turns around this eve. good luck fellers hope all of ya smoke a KS giant.


----------



## JBGriffith

Got to lay the smack down tonight!! Hope it pays off.


----------



## Jim Thompson

This is where my ladder is and also a quick shot of the baby buck pushing my does around. 

From bubba....
ha...small buck beded 70 yds up from me....wide open spot...he must have been in a goooood dream when i climb this tree!...looks like the small 3pt


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Let's all try to remember that a hunting season, a hunting trip, a 1-day or half-day hunt can all change & turn around in a matter of a few minutes or a few seconds of great whitetail encounters.  Hope all of ya'll get close shots with bucks of a lifetime.  Best of luck to all 4 of you in this last hunt in Kansas.


----------



## Sundays Money

Wind blowing 40 plus out here just blowed tent over Donnies head 

Jt u can't find that stand again!!
Bubba really does take u to the stand !  Lol


----------



## Sundays Money

Guess I should nock a arrow and get out range finder just in case

Just sayin


----------



## Lukikus2

Sundays Money said:


> Wind blowing 40 plus out here just blowed tent over Donnies head



Good grief!

Good luck guys.


----------



## Jim Thompson

come on larry!!!!! i found the stand fine....heck the 5th time is a charm!!!! wind was bad wrong.

btw why didnt you mention that this ladder is on one of those green ball trees? one of those things hits me and im checkin out!

a lone doe just went by my from behind and to the right. she was 25 or so out...bring on the bucks!


----------



## Sundays Money

Jt the deer were eating them when I sat there
All came in over my right shoulder


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....
doe and shooter behind me at 40yds....not beast but 3.5yr


i just did a strong rattle session...so windy i couldnt evn hear the horns!


----------



## Dupree

After the week y'all have had id shoot any buck out of spite!


----------



## Jim Thompson

i just gave bubba permission to shoot...lets see if he does 

larry i dont care what eats them, one hits me and im checkin out!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

If anyone can close the deal, we all know ya'll can, even after a difficult situation & tough week.  Look forward to ya'll taking lemons & turning them into lemonade.  Wonder who's gonna be 1st to deliver backstraps for dinner & draw 1st blood.  Good luck, Gentlemen.


----------



## Sundays Money

Chootem bubba
Two rounds golf on phone still no deer. Lol
I don't even like golf 
It's slloooooww


----------



## Jim Thompson

i just texted bubba askin about 3yr old and get this!

bubba...

dude....160 inch plus giant been in here at 25 behind tree facing off other 10....got spooky with wind and started walking off....i think i shot over him at 35 yrds. he maybe 170


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Wow how fast it can change.


----------



## fellybbob

wow


----------



## fellybbob

still got time come on Bubba


----------



## Sundays Money

Hope she brings him over hill
Heck I'll take the 10 at this point


----------



## J Ferguson

Im with 4x4 after yalls week shot anything. JT u bout crackin me up bout them green balls and checkin out. lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

last hour of the last eve in ks.  sometimes it only takes a few seconds for something to happen and thats what we are now banking on.

im still stuck on the 3 does and baby buck, havent heard from donnie since his tent flipped on him so hes prolly in the whiskey, we all know what fun bubba just had and ol larry still has a strong 40 mins before he might see anything

its crunch time boys! the wind is howling and the sun is falling....


----------



## Jim Thompson

red, they are the size of softballs! yet another danged armadillo!


----------



## Sundays Money

Slowest 40 min ever
Haven't heard from Donnie either
Proabably gave up


----------



## STIFFER HORNS

Hopefully ya will pull it off,last day, last hour come on big boy!


----------



## Sundays Money

Rancher feeding cows on hill above me
Hadn't feed there all week
Love it
Maybe the deer will come now they got to eat to and food is sparse


----------



## Jim Thompson

just missed my chance @ a 140" tall skinny 9pt!  had 2 bucxks in here and was watchin them when they both stopped and looked behind me.  and here comes the man.  the problem was one of the lil 8s was under me eating a green softball and i couldnt move!

finally the big boy got past and i twisted around for the shot, came to full draw and stopped him @ same time, but baby didnt like it and jumped which caused bigun to jump in some thick stuff where he calmly walked straight away!

we got bout 15 mins to make sumn happen!


----------



## fellybbob

may be is not ment to be.


----------



## fellybbob

but never give up


----------



## Jim Thompson

larry...

shooter on way


----------



## fellybbob

:swords::swords::swords::swords:fight ti'll the last ray of light


----------



## Sundays Money

Huge 4.5 old 6 huge body think I shot high
Will check later ran off fine


----------



## Sundays Money

It's over going to take stand down check arrow
Rollin out at 2am bubba and jt headin to ill and Donnie to Nebraska 
Got to work next week then on to Ohio for 8 days


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok so as it stands this was a real real tough trip with a real bad ending man i hope donnie killed one to give the other three somn to look @!

dear lord


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Well it looks like a skunk tonight. Probably didn't help yotezilla walked up the only bedding cover around. Looks to be about a 1000 acres of pasture beyond that brushy fence row. Yotes are screaming all around. If I get eaten on way back to the truck tell Mama I love her and teach my children to pray.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so as it stands this was a real real tough trip with a real bad ending man i hope donnie killed one to give the other three somn to look @!
> 
> dear lord



Way to do all you can to make the most of a bad situation.  If it's any consolation, ya'll have saved many other hunters more bad situations in the future.  Dear Lord, hope ya'll possibly have something to look at thanks to donnie.  Ya'll should be commended for hanging in there & not giving up while coming so close to making it happen.


----------



## 2tines

ok guys, yall cant just talk about all this seeing booners, shooting at stuff then log off....i sure hope yall are tracking something, even if its one of those armahogs jt seen. lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dang wish all the action today could have happened earlier for y'all it will be on in Illinois !!!


----------



## desperadoteam

Dang so close guys. Sorry it didnt happen sooner in your hunt. Hope you nail some big boys on your last stop of the road trip. I am leaving in the morning to hunt with the same outfitter and hope to get on some better farms with more or better food source. Dang you guys were so close to using a tag!!!  Seems like each day was getting a little closer to getting a shot. So was that Three misses tonight???


----------



## fellybbob

who's the outfitter?


----------



## J Ferguson

One of them softball sized thangs done took JT out and they tryin ta find em..lol.. naw really hope that aint true. hopefully they got blood on one of them arrows and they lookin


----------



## 270 Sendero

fellybbob said:


> who's the outfitter?



they wont say


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Did Ya'll See Any of These Kansas Bucks During Your Hunts?*

Hey Bubbabuck, JT, Sundays Money, & Donnie, did any of these whitetails show up around ya'lls Kansas stands??? 



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=604362


----------



## Sundays Money

Not sure bout those 
 No kills tag samwich 
Desperado u should do better farm we had could have been better little sign droppings rubs etc. 
Deer walk around looking up  but they are killable   Rut will be rockin next week
Good luck hope it gets cold


----------



## desperadoteam

Thanks Money, I have been watching this thread like a hawk and wish the outcome was better for you guys. Weather looks good for next week just not real cold.  Hope things come together next week. leaving in the morning and not looking forward to 22 hours in the truck


----------



## Jim Thompson

In the truck headed east. We have 8 hours to be back in what is just about one of my favorite places on earth...new haven Illinois. Town of 450 people with the only business being an american legion. Its 28 mile round trip to the nearest gas station...but only 5 minutes to the finest deer hunting on the planet!

Oh yeah I call it home

So far this road triphas found us with hot weather and sparse deer activity. KY was good to us with bubba taking a fine buck in the last hour of the last evening. We also got to spend a whle shooting the breeze with old friend and great outfitter brad nelson, knobrad, of KnN Archery Outfitters. Brad is as good a fella and the hartdest worker you will ever meet.

KS was tje biggest challenge bubba and I have ever had since we started these roadtrips 7 years ago. We met up with a couple of fine fellas, Larry and Donnie, who I would share a camp with anytime in the future. Heck they are invited to the house anytime...shhhhh maybe even in january for a frozen hunt in new haven!

In KS we were told that the pproperty was loaded with deer and the buck to doe ratio was tight and that we would be the first hunters there, nope not true.  Then we walk 1300 acres and take my word for it, it is not covered up in deer. The old or new sign was so sparce that it was pathetic and a serious letdown. Obviously there was some deer there and they def traveled through, but not many to say the least. 

We were told to not drive off the 1 road through the center of the property by the fella that showed us the property, but it was covered with atv and truck tracks. So then after we walked scouting and rewalked walked hanging all the stands for 2 days the outfitter said oh yeah yall can drive it just be careful. 

We ran up on other hunters that had written permission to hunt. 

BUT we almost made it happen on the last hour of the last day!  Almost. Either way we had a blast trying and will be back to ks as soon as possible. 

Now back to illinois to meet up with old friend qturn (artie) and newbie rjk187 (ryan) and brady and randy and ol may for some corn fed beast chasing. 

The weather is gonna be horrible, but yeah we are hunting! Yall hang in there and we will try and make this happen


----------



## Sundays Money

Made Wichita airport
Be safe boys keep us posted
Can't wait to share camp with two of the best hunters I have ever hunted with. 
Jt put may on a beast next week


----------



## chevy85

sorry about yall's luck but i have enjoyed reading the post for sure good luck in illinois! An keep the post comming


----------



## QTurn

We are up and getting ready to head to the stand! It's just me and rjk this morning. Hopefully we'll have enough signal to keep y'all entertained this morning!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thanks larry...same here brother. The door is always open. 

Artie, good luck to you and ryan this morning. Yall save some for us cause we are rollin hard through missori!

If yall can't get online for updates shoot me a text like usual


----------



## QTurn

A small 8 just came cruising through in front of me.  Watching a spike now at 45 yards....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Qturn....

Small 8 just came cruising through as I was pouring my coffee....




Thanks for that coffee reference artie!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Qturn...

Spike @ 45 yards


----------



## fellybbob

You and Bubba are itching to get back huh.drive safe now yall dont need a ticket


----------



## mattech

I am back in same tree as last night. had 4 deer under before i could sit in my stand,but to dark to make them out, just had a doe feed off about 70 yards out. should be a great morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Artie...

4pt 18 yards. He is sitting in a ladder in a thick lil woodlot. Called the snag ladder. Bubba shot his booner not far from there


----------



## Jim Thompson

3.5 hrs and we roll back in town!

Good luck mattech...thanks for the updates bro


----------



## QTurn

Just had a hawk bust a squirrel about 15 yards to my right!! He wrestled around with him for a minute. That was pretty cool....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Artie, with hawks around remember don't pee from the stand


----------



## QTurn

Too late.....


----------



## mattech

just saw doe 6&7 . they moving this am.  buddy got busted by big 10. another guy here  just shot uour dinner.


----------



## fellybbob

my godson shot a banana head this morning 28 yards he's draging as we post. from my stand and i'm at work  i'm very happy for him 
taught him everything he knows will post pics when i get them


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tell that young man congrats felly!  Will be some fine eatin!!!!

We are back home in the land of the giants and miles and miles of no hill and corn and beans. 

Bout an hour and a half and we are rollin in


----------



## QTurn

Finally have service again. For some reason it just disappeared. Haven't seen anything in the last two hours or so.  It's warmed up to 57 and once those 18mph winds kicked in the deer disappeared. Gonna sit a few more minutes and head in for some sammiches...


----------



## J Ferguson

Had a shooter come running straight to me after a few gud grunts in S Fulton Ga. by the time i was ready he was past me and when I shot my cam hit my stand and off he goes.. 130ish 9 or 10


----------



## fellybbob

i'm still at work


----------



## kevincox

Back from our Indiana bowhunt.  We had tough hunting with lots of standing corn and bad weather but we managed to get 1. Sea n double got a 152 on Nov 9h in 40 mph winds! I saw 2 shooters last 2 days and just couldn't get them inside 50 yds


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well 11 hours and 3 states later and we areback on stand! 

We rolled into new haven to meet up with qturn(artie) and rjk187 (ryan)this is ryans first trip up and arties 3rd.  After a sammage, unpacking and rehash of the mornings hunt and the kansas blunder everyones in a tree. 

I'm in a small woodlot lockon with beans on 3 sides and a nasty tight willow thicket behind me.  This is about where jeff phillips killed his 11pt beast last year. 

Artie is back in his ladder from this morn. Ryan is back in his lockon and bubba is in a ladder at the corner of a bean field and a woodlot. 

Its about 60 and the wind is 15 or so from the south...

Come on southern illinois beast!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well 11 hours and 3 states later and we areback on stand! We rolled into new haven to meet up with qturn(artie) and rjk187 (ryan)this is ryans first trip up and arties 3rd.

  After a sammage, unpacking and rehash of the mornings hunt and the kansas blunder everyones in a tree.

 I'm in a small woodlot lockon with beans on 3 sides and a nasty tight willow thicket behind me.  This is about where jeff phillips killed his 11pt beast last year. Artie is back in his ladder from this morn. Ryan is back in his lockon and bubba is in a ladder at the corner of a bean field and a woodlot. 

Its about 60 and the wind is 15 or so from the south...Come on southern illinois beast!!!!


----------



## James Vincent

jt you didn't give that big old oak tree a hug did ya


----------



## Jim Thompson

Of course I did james

Slight change of plans. I didn't like the way the wind was blowing me so I moved to another lockon with a thick slew behind me and then a bean field. Same hardwoods I was in, just a lil switcharoo

Reception is bad, be back when I can


----------



## Jim Thompson

I am the blue dot in the woodlot to the north facing the road. You can't see it here, but the slough behind me is choked and thick. Bubba is to the east in the corner and ryan is to the south just inside the woods in the corner.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Maybe they are gonna move early. Just had 3 does go by me @ about 30 yards in front through a lil cane thicket. 

Now glad I moved stands cause they woulda had me. 

Btw I was gonna offer someone a 100 bucks for a toothpick, but I found one dang mixed nuts!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Btw, I meant to say that I found more rubs and scrapes on the 5 min walk to stand today than in 6 days on 1300 acres in ks. Bubba textd me the same thing when he got settled!

Ryan...

Lone doe straight ahead. 

I told ryan to stand up! Anyone remember the nontyp from last january? Or the 160 chasing does all under me in january? Yep same stand!


----------



## mattech

back on stand, hopefully i will make it til dark before i get blown out of the stand


----------



## Jim Thompson

Æbubba just had a lone doe pop out in his field


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck mattech! Btw I just saw your pm for some reason...welcome to post all you want bro

I just passed on a massive n heavy old 6pt. Prolly the same 6 from last year...only bigger!  Hocks are black as night. Came into my rattlin and had him @ 15 yards. 

I hgot a pic of him, but its blurry. Gotta quit using the bb for pics. Get my danged camera back out


----------



## Jim Thompson

lone baby is passing by right now. i guess i have the horseshoe this eve. no one else seeing anything


----------



## QTurn

Just had a 4 point come in while rattling. 10 yards and he never knew I was here. Only deer I've seen so far...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Maybe 20 mins of light left. 

Artie just had a 4pt walk by him while he was rattlin. Either artie ratles really quiet or babies are dummies

Gettn dark quick


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 does just popped out downwind of bubba and busted him. 

Almost done in here...will update if sumn changes. Wind 25-35 tomorrow...fun!


----------



## mattech

snake bit tonight. very windy evening. see yall in the am.


----------



## J Gilbert

hicktownboy said:


> Come on guys! Let's sling an arrow as time expires!



My buddy hicktownboy hammered a good 9pt, 120-125in, in Harris County this morning, beautiful buck for sure

Best of luck to JT, Bubba, and the crew, thanks for keeping all of GON entertained each year, you're all pushing me and hicktownboy towards the midwest next fall


----------



## josey wales

tody time!


----------



## J Ferguson

Are yall same as last year? 1st half of week bow and 2nd half smokepole. or all bow this year? gud luck either way. oh xea and JT watch out fer them softball size green thangs. lOl


----------



## bubbabuck

Same as last year Redneck....6 days bow and 3 days smokepole.

Jt was exactly correct...I found some 25 plus rubs and 4 scrapes on my way in to stand!!!....Tracks and trails look like cow trails, minus the cows !!...I loves me some Illinois!
While there was nearly zero sign of deer on the KS farm it did for sure have a few mature bucks using it as travel.....one sure nuff Pig Beast that has a little shorter hair on his back thanks to Bubba's lack of ability !!!!!!.....That being said, we are back at home  for some fine southern Illinois river bottom crop land hunting that should prove to be very exciting......even with the terrible weather forcast this week...starting with 30mph winds in the morning.....full from supper and headed to beddy!!...Inthe AM peeps !!


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

Glad u guys made it back. Guess I'm not to far down the road from u guys. My 1st hunt was this afternoon...saw 2 nice 8pts (one of which I rattled in) and a young 10pt. All within killing range just not what I'm after. I did shoot em with the ole video camera though. Despite the wind and rain which is on the way, I think the time is right. Good luck to u guys!


----------



## QTurn

Just had a staring contest with a decent 8 on the way in. Just when I'd think he was gone I'd see him turned back around looking at me. We did this all te way to the stand. He never spooked, just eased on off.....

Gonna be a windy one today!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Congrtats hicktown! Sounds like a fine beast!

Love2bow, glad you got into town ok...hope your strapped in this morning

Back on stand and let me start by saying its hot and the wind is howling! 62 and winds 25-35 from ssw all day!

I'm in a lil lockon some may remember from last year called the coffe cup stand I shot my sweet beast with a smoker here last year after missing him 3t days before with a bow...my coffee cup fell from its place and almost cost me that buck! Its a locon in a woodlot on a drain. Lots and lots of sign!

Bubba is several hundred hards from me in a ladder on a different drain. We call that the nock pulling from the arrow stand

Ryan and qturn are back in same stands as yester morn. Both are in excellent spots with shooters falling there every year!

Bout 30 mins before light...hang on folks its gonna be a bit of a rockin windy ride! I bet bubba is curled up under his tree....course when he stands up to pee he will prolly kill one!


----------



## fellybbob

i gess Ol May is a no show this year. too bad i like him


----------



## Jim Thompson

May, brady and randy will swing in monday @ lunch. Won't have updates on may until fri, sat, sun when gun season is here and I'm in a tree with him.

Recep been horrible, so this is first time been able to get on since before light.

Bubba had an encounter with a "wall of antler" on the way in. Buck didn't spook, just eased off...my way

I rattled in the smallest spike I've ever seen. Look 40lbs! Came running in while antlers still crashin!  Gotta love the babies

Tree swayin so bad its almost impossible to stand. Gotta be careful if have to stand to shoot!

Doe slippin n behind me...hang on


----------



## Jim Thompson

Doe is a button and is behind me eating a lil bit of everything. 

Ryan jst sent me a pic of his bowsite busted all to heck! Said he caught it on a treestep. He is haulin butt to find somewhere open on a sunday. Worst case he is goin to walmart to see what they might have left. Gander mtn is about 45 miles from here if can't fnd anything close. 

Holy cow! Huge tree limb jst broke off near me!


----------



## bubbabuck

wow....how about some freaking wind!....i spit ! lil bit ago and heard a thud.....might better go check on jt, he is down wind and it may of hit hime in back of head!.....only a love struck deer would move in this....hope the one i walked in with is lonely.....we were 5yds apart....he was nice shooter and i guess im glad he wasnt to lonely!!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

man, i hate that for ryan!...of prolly not real smart to be in a tree today anyway??


----------



## ppkbbq

Bubba, just what  I was thinking.  Ya'll be careful !


----------



## QTurn

I've had the same 4pt come through and a pair of spikes in here now roaming around. Saw what I thought was a doe right at first light.

The wind is howling over here! I see a limb break and I'm gone!!


----------



## mattech

windy here today also. had two deer come watch me climb this morning, then decided to blow and run. they come to about 80 yards and blow again. they have done this about every 30 minutes since light.  also just had 5 deer around me all at once,3 were does and 2 i couldnt make out. did i mention its windy.


----------



## HUNTER24/7

You guys alright? Thought bubba was kidding about knocking JT out of the stand.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Too dangerous to stay in my lockon. Wind is gettn increasingly worse and no possible way to stand. Bubba and I are headed to pick up deer from butcher. Will be back asap. I'm gonna carry a climber in cause will be able to stand with the rail around me. 

Bad thing is that the deer are moving...we've seen several since gettn down!

Oh well the ride was betr than six flags!!!


----------



## QTurn

I wouldn't be surprised! This wind is rough!! I'm in a big ladder stand attached to a pretty good sized tree and it's swaying pretty good. If they're in lock-ons they are probably really moving around.

Deer seem to be shut down. I did see my first running doe about 8:30. She was being trailed by a pretty nice 8 but she turned and ran right back past him and he followed....


----------



## rjk187

Heading back to the house new site drilling tacks at twenty yards, gonna throw a few more arrows when I get back and see what I can get into this evening.


----------



## HUNTER24/7

Good to hear yall are alive and well. This thread should be really hot this week. Can't wait.Good luck and shoot straight..


----------



## Jim Thompson

this is NICE!

very few times in my life have I let weather dictate whether I was in a tree or not, but man this wind is something else.  I was actually holding on to the tree this morning when the wind would get its highest.

they say up to 44 now

will carry a climber this eve cause I can feel safe standing in it.


----------



## GA DAWG

I believe Id find me a ground blind somewhere. Yall be careful!


----------



## James Vincent

Just say'in,  Wear safety Harness. This from someone who fell 10 ft and broke his back


----------



## Jim Thompson

Harness is on...altho I am about 25ft up and hope ths tree don't break! Harness rope would slam me in ground!!!!

Folks its hot and the wind is of course howling. 72 with winds up to 44 and yeah they are there. 

I carried a climber into a little bowl between a pond, high ridge on 2 sides and an open sandy flat area on the other. This lil draw or bowl runs between a bean field and some hardwood bedding area.  Bucks are always seen year after year crossing between here and the woodlot (I was in last eve) called duck hospital on other side of beans. Would love to catch an old rutted 50+ slippin thru here this eve. 

Bubba is in a ladder stand halfway up a ridge between 2 big fields. 

Not sure on artie or ryan yet. 

Come on ol windy beast!


----------



## Jim Thompson

We call all these lil ponds gravel bowls and the wooded ridges around them are all fairly steep and thick. The deer bed there and work their way around the bowls out to the fields or jumping across rd to the corner lot

I am facing almost dead west with the corner and road to my back. 

Now if only I don't get busted


----------



## Gut_Pile

Looks like a good spot...hope someone connects tonight!


----------



## bubbabuck

yeah, im on side of huge hardwood hill thats giving me a little block......trees are small so hopefully they will just scratch on the way down!.....deer usually love cruising this side hill out of wind....hope thats the case tonight!....here we go again peeps!


----------



## deerslayer357

good luck fellas!  Bust a grown 'un!


----------



## mattech

back at it , aetup on the edge of a gass line.


----------



## QTurn

I'm back for one more sit at the snag stand! I've seen bucks everytime I've been here. Only need the right one to show up!


----------



## Havana Dude

Been reading all along. Man I hate hunting in the wind too!!!! Ya'll be careful. Scent should not be an issue for you though. May hurt the guy in the next county though Be safe and send us pics of that beast when you get it. 

It was 25 here in North Fl. yesterday morning, and 75 in the evening.


----------



## bubbabuck

just finished a fine rattling session....of course you would have to have been in my lap to of heard it!.....do any of u weather xperts know why we have gail force south winds for two days straight?....what the heck?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Rattling and grunting here too..well actually loud crashin of horns and me screaming GRUNT ROAR GRUNT will get their attention. 

Ryan has seen a doe, and I'm an ofer so far. 

But they will be here soon...that I would bet on

Btw bubba, no such thing as a weather expert....I call em weather idiots for a reason


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ryan...

Just had a young but pretty 8 come through he posed for a picture but my phone didn't want to zoom.  He'll be a looker possibly next year


----------



## kevincox

On a shot 30yds or more you arrow could end up 3 ft from where you aim on a deer! Be careful and get them close or making a shot will be tough. We sat in 40mph winds last week. It wasnt fun


----------



## bubbabuck

i hear ya kevin...i have my circle ranged at 20yds....not going to chance it.....especially after already missing friday!....going to take awhile to get over that one!


----------



## kevincox

bubbabuck said:


> i hear ya kevin...i have my circle ranged at 20yds....not going to chance it.....especially after already missing friday!....going to take awhile to get over that one!



Did you miss one in Kansas? How big was it and how far?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Still nothing in here with me. Wind seems to be letting up a little. Almost time for the bus to let off

Hey bubba...kev wants to know how big the kansas buck was?


----------



## QTurn

Young 8 point just trotted by after a rattling session. Looked to be a 2.5 year old. Couldn't get him any closer than about 45 yards to tell for sure....


----------



## Jim Thompson

still nuthin here???? no bus lettin out i guess

bubba...

momma and baby

2 more does


----------



## Jim Thompson

oops baby buck 60 to left

getn dark fast...too fast


----------



## Jim Thompson

another baby buck slipped by headed for field . basket 8 

almost done and it aint lookin like tonite is the nite.

will check in if something changes.  looks like storms tomorrow, so we may be on standby waitin on them to pass


----------



## fellybbob

jus saying smoke pole comes around my money is on May
Bubba i know you with me on that one.


----------



## bubbabuck

kevincox said:


> Did you miss one in Kansas? How big was it and how far?



Yeah Kevin....sad to say I missed him the last hour of the last evening.....I had him at 26yds and needed one more step....instead his doe got my wind jumped and he jumped to 35yd tree....I flew it just over his back !!....He was by far the largest buck I've ever had in bow range....Giant ten with trash all over his bases and MASS to the tips!!....He was a PIG in every since of the word....he was staring down a 3.5yr old ten that he dwarfed by some 100lbs....he was a sho nuff beast and I couldnt come through !!!
Going to take awhile to get over that one !


----------



## bubbabuck

fellybbob said:


> jus saying smoke pole comes around my money is on May
> Bubba i know you with me on that one.



Felly....brother we are going to do everything in our power to make it happen for Ol May this year....He has been with me all over the country and has not made it happen yet....this is his year.....just happen to be his 70th B-Day last last Sunday and we will be celebrating it this week !!


----------



## kevincox

bubbabuck said:


> Yeah Kevin....sad to say I missed him the last hour of the last evening.....I had him at 26yds and needed one more step....instead his doe got my wind jumped and he jumped to 35yd tree....I flew it just over his back !!....He was by far the largest buck I've ever had in bow range....Giant ten with trash all over his bases and MASS to the tips!!....He was a PIG in every since of the word....he was staring down a 3.5yr old ten that he dwarfed by some 100lbs....he was a sho nuff beast and I couldnt come through !!!
> Going to take awhile to get over that one !



That was painful just reading that. I missed a giant in Illinois years ago at 10yds because I didnt see a vine between me and the deer. My arrow hit the deer in the side sideways. Hunting is about memories and thats a memory I will never forget as yours will be with you forever. Im sad to say that time doesnt even heal it unfortunately


----------



## ugaof94

Alright boys . . .

Been busy with a baseball tourney all weekend and now am ready to focus on this week.  Glad to hear you guys are seeing much more sign and action.  Looks like once we get thru Tuesday, the weather ought to be headed in the right direction.

Blu came by tonight and we got the truck and buggy loaded.

Picking up May bright and early in the morning and will FINALLY be headed north.  Can't wait to get in on the action with a little muzzle loading in Indiana.  I have a buck and a doe tag in my pocket and a suitcase full of bullets.

See you boys in a few hours!


----------



## fellybbob

my just turn 81


----------



## Jim Thompson

I'm blaming anyone that voted for clinton! Man its 67 with a south 20 or so mph wind...a half hour before light on nov 14th in freakin illinois!

Ok enough of that...

Back on stand. I'm back in the locon that I was in tsat eve when the huge old 6 came by. Nasty thick slough behind me with hardwood in fron, bedding to the right and bean fields on three sides. 

Bubba is back in the same woodlot as yester morn but in a locon only about 75 yrds off the road. It takes advantage of a heavy woodlot to woodlot travel. Both of us had a blast there last year

No idea on artie or ryan yet...we will see. 

Forcast keeps evolving. Right now its basically 70 all day with a 50% chance of thunderstorms all day

Bucks are rutted up now we just need them to move while we dodge the weather! I just hope the wind stays up so I won't have to run from the skeeters. 

All yalls fault! Come on pawpaw!!!!!


----------



## barry green

good luck and dont let the wind catch clothes just right , might turn you into a parachute.


----------



## QTurn

I'm back at the snag stand once again. Seeing too many deer to give up on it just yet. Had a big bodied 6 come by almost at dark yesterday. I though for a second he was going to pass between the ladder and the tree!! He turned and went 3 feet behind me. I keep seeing numerous small bucks and have had a few in range. Just need their big brother to show up!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Shoot em up artie!



Its breaking light...and bubbas got somethin around hiom grunting...


----------



## Core Lokt

Have y'all ever tried a snort wheeze on a big one hung up out of range? It'll either bring him in or send him away. If he thinks he's a bad boy it may be worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## hicktownboy

Jim Thompson said:


> Congrtats hicktown! Sounds like a fine beast!



Thanks for the shout out JT! Just posted a small story in the deer section titled Harris County buck Nov 12th. Check it out, got some pics posted on it!

Now... I'm ready to see one of those freak nasty mid west deer! Yall put some horn on the ground!


----------



## Jim Thompson

I named this stand the bloodbath stand last year cause of the carnage my rage inflicted on a coyote. I have the pics here but can't get em to load. Somebody grab them from last years thread...sweet yote death! Shoulda made it happen again a few mins ago, but being unemployed because of this road trip and money as tight as it is I couldn't talk myself into burning a 14 buck broadhead. 

Core is right, a snort wheeze uis where its at on a froze up buck. Always keep it ready


----------



## fellybbob

JT i allways have an arrow in my quiver with and old broadhead in case something else comes strolling by me jote rabbit or a tree rat if i'm bored and take a pratice shot never breaks my bank
>>>-----------^


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ryan...
Young 7 is back

Big nanny doe just come from far end of the draw.  Come on big boy


Just seen big boy another doe from behind me her and seven keep looking back. Big 8 about to mount doe this is awesome


--------------------
Everyone else is an ofer so far. Yeah felly I have an old head on ready, but he didn't give me time to swap.

Come on ryan bust him up!


----------



## fellybbob

you gonna shoot that 8 is it a bigum


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Good luck guys!! I got a feelin there will be blood drawn today!!

Keep at em'!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba....
small 8 chasing doe out near rd

----------

Maybe its gonna break open here in a few


----------



## Jim Thompson

ryan....
7 and small doe went into the pasture across the draw from me.  Big 8 followed his doe back the way the come from.  He's a sho nuff shooter,  bigger then the 8 I saw the first day


----------



## Jim Thompson

ryan...
hang on big doe is back


----------



## Jim Thompson

my first deer...babybuck is dead down wind of me right now  maybe 40rds out


----------



## fellybbob

This may very well be the mourning everybody is cover and we got 45 veiwing andi'm off to work. sheet


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...
big heavy beam wide look to be 7pt......well out of his ears at 100yds walkin away.....could not turn him

ryan...
All is quiet again but wheeeeeew what a rush
_____________

artie still an ofer and me with the 1 lil bucky. btw someone remind me not to rattle so hard, i think i might lose a nail after that


----------



## MidwestAddiction

post some pics!!


----------



## barry green

that was a good morning rush


----------



## Jim Thompson

nga..the connection is to slow here to be able to post much for pics...well that and im the only one that usually takes pics of deer instead of shootin them and yeah im not seein any.

danged sun is out now...should warm up nicely


----------



## dandaman

Hang in there boys I've been trying to follow your thread best I could .I've been in washington co. Kansas since last sat. And finally got it done on the final morning 8pt with 23in spread he chased a doe into a thicket before daylight and startid rubbing trees and fighting another buck for a minute. All went quiet for the longest 30 minute wait I ever had til daylight. Soon as I could see I hit the grunt 3xs than a snort weeze and he was on me I seconds. After a 10 minute stanoff he gave me a window at 26 yds slight quarter too and I drilled him double lung


----------



## J Ferguson

*Per JT's request*

here are the pic's from the blood bath JT gave the yote last year.


----------



## QTurn

Let's see if these come through....












And a video.....If anybody know how to embed it, then by all means please do so!!!

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/artie955/20be8ccb.mp4


----------



## Jim Thompson

congrats dand! sounds like a beast!!!

thanks red...yep bloodbath

ohhhhh qturn, where are you?

btw im still @ the one baby buck. no more from ryan and bubbas batt is dead and he left his spare in the truck because of rain threat...altho the sun is shining. weather idiots


----------



## QTurn

Just drew on a shore 'nuff shooter at 20 yards. Release popped halfway through and sent my arrow off into space.... He jumped out to 40 yards and eased off.......

Had him dead to rights. He was at 20 and closing. Would have had a 10 yard broadside shot......

Think I'll go throw up now....


----------



## James Vincent

QTurn said:


> Just drew on a shore 'nuff shooter at 20 yards. Release popped halfway through and sent my arrow off into space.... He jumped out to 40 yards and eased off.......
> 
> Had him dead to rights. He was at 20 and closing. Would have had a 10 yard broadside shot......
> 
> Think I'll go throw up now....



WOW, That will be in your dreams for awhile Qturn.


----------



## savannahsdad

QTurn said:


> Just drew on a shore 'nuff shooter at 20 yards. Release popped halfway through and sent my arrow off into space.... He jumped out to 40 yards and eased off.......
> 
> Had him dead to rights. He was at 20 and closing. Would have had a 10 yard broadside shot......
> 
> Think I'll go throw up now....




Heartbreaker..................


----------



## J Ferguson

QTurn said:


> Just drew on a shore 'nuff shooter at 20 yards. Release popped halfway through and sent my arrow off into space.... He jumped out to 40 yards and eased off.......
> 
> Had him dead to rights. He was at 20 and closing. Would have had a 10 yard broadside shot......
> 
> Think I'll go throw up now....



Hate that for you I know how it feel's my cam hit my stand saturday morn. and caused me to miss a 140..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to get after 'em in Illinois. 

Yep, with weather NOT being an exact science, weather forecasting is overrated.  Looks like on the "hour by hour" New Haven report has only a 10% chance of rain almost up until 4pm where it hits 40% & then drops to 20% but saying "windy" until 4pm.  

http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/graph/USIL0845

Sorry for the disappointment QTurn which we all know can really get to all of us but we know you'll get 'em next time.  

We can all tell how much Rage loves the taste of coyotes.  

Best of luck to all of you & hope ya'll can blast a giant before the smokepoles & shotguns get started. 





QTurn said:


> And a video.....If anybody know how to embed it, then by all means please do so!!!
> 
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/artie955/20be8ccb.mp4



There's not embed icon or menu option at the web link so I'll try to find one to copy & change for this video.
Let's see if this will work . . . 


<embed width="272" height="480" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://media.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/artie955/20be8ccb.mp4"></embed> 

The 2nd version worked better than the 1st way I embedded it so I removed the 1st version.  

Thanks for the good view from your deerstand in your video QTurn.


----------



## philtuts

Shot a nice 7 pt in Indiana this weekend. Got to love the midwest. I see why y'all are so hooked on it!


----------



## Sundays Money

come on boys
pull it together, jt u get the scouting done for ole may
donnie past a 140 10 and a mid 130 9 today, when he tags one ill post some pics


----------



## barry green

wow tuff luck qturn. maybe youll get another crack at him.


----------



## kevincox

The things that a big buck in bow range will do to ya. Thats why I love bowhunting!


----------



## barry green

you got that right. if it can go wrong with me and bow hunting it has.


----------



## j_seph

He will be back qturn or even a bigger one.


----------



## Edwards

Hang in there guys.  The rut is just starting.  I shot this one in Pike County Illinois Saturday evening (last evening).  Rough scored right at 160.


----------



## barry green

very nice buck!


----------



## barry green

a buddy of mine killed this beast weekend before last in Adams Co, ILL. bear creek? that sound right? Grossed 170 1/4. bow


----------



## Dupree

No updates in a while, hope someone is tracking


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

What's the latest im sittin here at work wishin I was out in the woods


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the blessed hunters bagging mighty good Illinois beasts.  Thanks for posting.  Looks like again that Georgia has lots to learn from Illinois & the rest of the Midwest.  

Looks like the threat of rain continues up there.  Let's go ahead & embed a satellite radar weather map below, but remember to subtract 5 hours from the UTC time stamp for Eastern time & subtract 6 hours  for Central time which takes into account the recent change & switch from daylight savings time to current standard time.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand hopin to get in couple hours before severe storms shut us down. 

I'm in a stand I've never hunted. Heck an area I've never even seen. I'm on the north side of thew slough I was on this morning. I have a huge beanfield to my right and the nasty slough is to my lefty. Deer typically pour out in the beans right at dark since the road back there gets a good bit of lookers.   I'm hoping that they pile up here way before dark. 

Artie and ryan are back in same areas as this morning hoping for more of the same. 

Bubba is wandering aimlessly and will probably walk up on a giant or something. 

Its 76 now! Winds still from the south in the 20s!

Needs to happen or I'm gettin out of this lockon and into a whiskey or 3

Come on boys yall lay em down


----------



## Jim Thompson

Y view into woods and in field


----------



## Jeff Phillips

That should be a good spot Jim!

I would look for sign between the fields and the willow thicket too. I'd bet they are bedding in the willows and heading stright to the field.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ryan....
Just had a lone doe pass through at twenty five yards.  Thought long and hard but gave her a pass.

-----------

Baby buck dead under me headed towards rd


----------



## mattech

been swayin in a tree for a couple hours, sure has been windy in Ohio.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba got fed up with weather and his phone and sent me a few adult words in a text and then rode by running my turkeys out of the field 

gotta be careful with the storms comin in. winds have picked up and sky is gettn dark fast. funnel cloud was spotted 15 miles from here in mty vernon indiana.  hope it stays over there!

jeff will get back over there soon. most of its flooded but theres gotta be some high ground they are bedding in


----------



## fellybbob

JT let it rip man big banana head you thinking to much the jote  should had beem history that's your home turf have to clean it up a bit 
dont let me down i got my money on you till May gets there.


Q what happen man to much or not enough


----------



## QTurn

Haven't seen anything yet....

Sky is clouding up fast...


----------



## Jim Thompson

another baby spike under me smelling my pee right now. i grunted him in and he left and i grunted him right back. dumb babies lol

gotta be a big boy in here


----------



## QTurn

Starting to hear thunder....


----------



## Jim Thompson

a very fine 2yr old 8 was jst in the field behind me and then came on in when bubba rode by. tall and narrow, good mas with a blded 2 with a kicker


----------



## Jim Thompson

and heres the lightning too.  get ur stuff together boys time for a toddy

supposed to be severe early tomorrow, maybe be afternoon before live again. after that we are wide open!


----------



## ditchdoc24

No updates in a couple of hours. Hope yall are tracking a monster!!!


----------



## QTurn

No deer tonight. We just barely beat the rain in! Nothing quite like lightning to get you out of a tree quickly!

It's raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock right now!!

If it's not pouring in the morning we'll be back at it.


----------



## kevincox

ditchdoc24 said:


> No updates in a couple of hours. Hope yall are tracking a monster!!!



I think storms sent them packing


----------



## j_seph

kevincox said:


> I think storms sent them packing


 You wouldn't think that a man who gets a tattoo like he has would be scared of a little weather


----------



## fellybbob

ditchdoc24 said:


> No updates in a couple of hours. Hope yall are tracking a monster!!!



they were being track by a monster storm


----------



## Lukikus2

Good luck in the AM. Florida weather is better than what ya'll are getting. Crazy


----------



## barry green

the weather up there give you boys a break this morning?


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

Y'all in the woods yet?


----------



## j_seph

ope they didn't get a tornado ride back to Kansas


----------



## Jim Thompson

lightning laid in hard on us with 10 minutes of light left last night and then the storms set in hard all night.  

100% rain for first few hours this morn, so we are gonna try and get a couple of blinds out for may and get in the woods as soon as it clears out.

sorry for the delay, but the sleep was good


----------



## 270 Sendero

how was da whisky


----------



## fellybbob

happy birthday May


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok everyone is back on stand and ready to make somethin happen! Looks like the majority of rain is gone and for now the winds are calmer. 56 degrees is not great, but much better than 76 yesterday!

I'm in a lockon that yet again I've never seen. Its in a very tight 30yrd funnel between a huge bean field and a flooded willow thicket. If I see somethin today chances are fine that it will be right here on dry ground with me. 

Artie carried his climber in to the same general area where he has had so much fun for the last couple days. Trying to throw somethin different works a lot of the time and I hope this is one of those times!

Bubba is going back to a ladder in a heavily used woodlot with one of the best drain crosses you'll ever see. He is back in the arrow pull away from the nock stand 

Not sure where ryan ended up yet. 

My last hunt for a while is thursday so I got 2.5 days to make this happen! After that I'm hangin with ol may for a couple of days. 

Randy had a family emergency that sent him and blu home. We will miss them, but am glad that randy dropped off a lil gentleman jack and a lil crown for house warmers! Sorry yall didn't get to hunt, but see you next year for sure. 

This is where I am and my front and back view

6 hours till dark...come on!


----------



## QTurn

I'm in a climber about 75 yards from the ladder I've been sitting in. Gonna try a little different look at these woods. Went riding this morning in the rain and saw a nice shooter and a doe standing on the edge of a beanfield that is now to my left. He chased her right in to the area where I am now. Hopefully she'll run him back by me! Got a lot of standing water behind me and the bean field to my left.


----------



## Dupree

Glad to see some updates!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

You're in a great spot qturn! We affectionatly call that area the stand where bubba missed a 150" beast @ 12 yards stand


----------



## fellybbob

is May in a blind with the crossbow somewhere?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Got deer walkin in the water from right to left but can't see them! Love hearn em in water, hate not bein able to see them! Time for grunt rattle n roll...kinda like thw wok n roll china place I think!

no felly, looks like ol may is gonna hold off till fri gun season


----------



## Jim Thompson

never saw them in water.  all is quiet with all 3 of us so far. ryan saw a small 7pt earlier.

starting to sprinkle, lets hope the bottom dont fall out and make the weather idiots liars again


----------



## Jim Thompson

Don't knbw if artie can get online or not so this maybe repost

Artie...
First buck just slipped by about 75 yards to my right headed for the road. Didn't look like a shooter though...


----------

Nothing in here or with bubba or ryan. Can't believe that the deer are not up and frolicking (yall like that don't ya?) In the tulips after as much rain as we had. 

Gotta be a good evening


----------



## Sundays Money

Hope all is well with Randy
Good luck everyone


----------



## Jim Thompson

Artie....
Buck # 2 just came from the same direction as the last. They'll stop for a grunt but won't turn....

I told him its still early, pick a tree n move



Change of plans for me and bubba. I moved up the tree line to the same stand I was in yester eve.  For the most part I will see the same deer I would have seen from other stand, but I've got a better view and better chance with deer possibly coming from several directions like the 3 bucks I had in here last night. 

Bubba moved to the north corner of his woodlot in a stand that watches over a large crp field loaded with massive deep trails coming under his stand. 



Artie....
Can't move. Got a spike 15 yards to my left....


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba with yet another cryptic message...

big 6 has arrived


----------

be nice with a lil more info lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...

correction.....i grunted him right to me....very nice 3.5 yr old 8...maybe older.....good mass....took 2 pics and let him walk!....hope i dont regret it?


----------



## Lukikus2

Glad to hear things are picking up. Sure ya'll are too.


----------



## Jim Thompson

luk...man dont you know it! been the toughest 3 weeks of my hunting life. wouldbt give anything for it though

bubba....
hes chasing 2 does around crp now, oh yeah, im gonna put my release on now!!!.....will try to send pic

------

glad somebodys havin fun. excpet for jumpin 2 comin inim still an ofer


----------



## Jim Thompson

This is the 8 he passed a few mins ago. Tryn to send betr pic but don't have it yet


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Nice!


----------



## JBGriffith

I would have had a real hard time passing that dude up. Hope it pays off for Bubba next year. Should be a good evening after the rain though. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Lukikus2

Jim Thompson said:


> bubba...
> 
> correction.....i grunted him right to me....very nice 3.5 yr old 8...maybe older.....good mass....took 2 pics and let him walk!....hope i dont regret it?



What he said. That was a good one.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2nd pic. Yep he looks to be a nice old buck


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ryan...

Had a spike and either the young seven or it was a look a like 6 come through both worked over the same scrape


----------



## Jim Thompson

Funny to see him pass on one. Its usually me takin pics and passing on shooters


----------



## Dart

I would have a hard time passing that one up! That looks like a Shooter to me.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Always amazews me how some days you can see 50-60 deer and the next day none from the same stand. 

I've been sitting in whitetail paradise since 1100am and haven't seen a deer...yet...cause I always feel that I will and almost never get shut out. Maybe 3-4 times out of the 100+ days I spent on stand here last year!

No sighting updates from anyone, so something has the deer on lockdown. 

You just never know what the next 10 seconds can bring!


----------



## fellybbob

Bubba has a nice 8 already. now he's trophy hunt'n. nothing but 160 and up.  >>>------------------> Right Bubba?


----------



## fellybbob

Jt is not cold. Do you think the rut is at it's peak, i dont think so but yet you seen bucks mounting and mating. do you think the majority of the does are ready?


----------



## Jim Thompson

For instance, the last 30 seconds or so possibly changed my season

I was typing the last post when I caught a doe slipping thru. She got pretty close and stopped and turned back. Then I hear him grunting. 

Then I see what looks toi be a strong 3 year old 8 coming on fast!

He isn't on the doe and has other things in mind like crossing this field behind me. 

He gets out in the field and is 60 out when I started grunting. 

He turns and the doe behind me spooks and takes off so I do a tyending grunt

He then turns and starts back towards my downsind side

I whistle when he is @ 20 yards and he stops and turns toward me

Then we have a standoff with me @ full draw!

Finally he turns again and is almost downwind....whistle again

Thwaaaaaaaak!

He poured blood but ran across this field and stubled by the road and then into the crp. 

Hope he is layed out!

Will check in asap


----------



## Dupree

Glad u busted one!!


----------



## Buck Nasty

Blood on the ground!!!!


----------



## BirdDawg

Wtg jt!


----------



## deerbandit

WTG JT true JT fashion keep us hanging on the edge of our seats. Post pics when you can.


----------



## fellybbob

way to go JT:trampoline:


----------



## Gut_Pile

Atta boy JT!


----------



## Fortner

Yes sir! Hope he's a booner, good job bud


----------



## fellybbob

Bubba where is my money dude told you jt was next.................................................then may


----------



## shaynepaul708

Congrats but I was looking forward to some mid dec live from the tree


----------



## FULL_DRAW

SWEET! been reading for days lookin for that post!!

Pics ASAP!


----------



## shakey gizzard




----------



## mrpdl

Sweet!!! Now get bubba to drag him while you have a whiskey or 3!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to show 'em how it's done!  JT draws 1st blood in Kentucky, & again draws 1st blood in Illinois.  Good job, Jim.  Best of luck to the rest of your Illinois hunting crew.


----------



## Mossy

I feel like I just found out one of my best friends just killed one! Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## captbrian

now let's see that sucker!!!!


btw, ol' may just got himself a fulltime camera man!!!!


----------



## Sundays Money

Congrats jt, it can happen any minute kinda like the last afternoon in Kansas you just don't know unless u are in a tree
Looking forward to pics


----------



## Sundays Money

What about qturn and bubba??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sundays Money said:


> What about qturn and bubba??



JT has both of 'em busy dragging out his monster midwest beast.


----------



## sman

Yes sir!!! That's why I read this thread every year!

 Congratz JT!!!  Hope u find him!!!


----------



## deerbandit

Tones of people waiting on IT to post pics


----------



## fellybbob

48 viewing


----------



## ILoveRacks7

Mossy said:


> I feel like I just found out one of my best friends just killed one! Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!



x2! Man, what a ride! Congrats and thanks for allowing me to live vicariously through you guys! my heart started racing reading every line of the "Thwackkkk" post! like i was in the stand lol Cant wait to see him!


----------



## jeshoffstall

Way to go JT!!  I have been living vicariously through these threads for several years- hopefully next year I am there in person!


----------



## 99autiger

Come on JT, give us an update!  Congrats!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## aaronward9

currently viewing: 62


----------



## QTurn

I saw several small bucks again. Nothing like what I misse yesterday!!

JT and Bubba are tracking his buck now.






Ryan and Ed are tracking his doe!!!!!!

Y'all stick around. We'll have pics up as soon as we can....


----------



## HUNTER24/7

Bammm!!!! I think you said "He"...no details but I'm sure you left us without details because you were pumped. Congrats. You are the man. I don't care what bubba says. 

Victory toddy well earned. Hard work pays off.


----------



## shaynepaul708

Swwweeeeeeeet this is the life


----------



## GaBowOnly

aaronward9 said:


> currently viewing: 62



77 now


----------



## Dart

Congrats JT way to go waiting on pics loving this.


----------



## James Vincent

This wait is a killer


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> Always amazews me how some days you can see 50-60 deer and the next day none from the same stand.
> 
> I've been sitting in whitetail paradise since 1100am and haven't seen a deer...yet...cause I always feel that I will and almost never get shut out. Maybe 3-4 times out of the 100+ days I spent on stand here last year!
> 
> No sighting updates from anyone, so something has the deer on lockdown.
> 
> You just never know what the next 10 seconds can bring!



Whoa, that's shocking, mind blowing regular sightings of whitetails on a deer stand  after you hunted 108 out of 118 days total & not seeing deer only 3 to 4 times.  Wish Georgia could learn more from the Midwest to significantly improve hunters' poor experience down here.  Yep, ya'll are definitely blessed with a whitetail wonderland paradise up there.  Thanks for the good details.


----------



## Ruger Theory

Hurry up guys we need photos.


----------



## hogman3

*congrats JT*

Great job man. See you in a couple days for some smokepole and shotgun action!


----------



## Sundays Money

Jt must be dragging
Donnie text me a few ago he tagged one 
I'll post the pics that he text me until I can get better ones


----------



## Sundays Money




----------



## Sundays Money




----------



## Gadestroyer74

Oh heck yeah ! Way to go jt


----------



## SC Hunter

Congrats man! Need to see pics of the deer, blood trail, bloody arrow I wanna see it all!!

ps: your famous theres 80 people watching this thread


----------



## ILoveRacks7

Shoot yea! Way to get it done!


----------



## QTurn

JT's deer!!


----------



## QTurn

You can see the hole that a Rage made in his neck!!


----------



## Ruger Theory

Sweet whats the spread look like


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sundays Money said:


> Jt must be dragging
> Donnie text me a few ago he tagged one
> I'll post the pics that he text me until I can get better ones



Congrats Donnie on some nice success.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

QTurn said:


> JT's deer!!





QTurn said:


> You can see the hole that a Rage made in his neck!!



Thanks for posting QTurn.  

Hope JT's beast has more antler headgear on the right side, too. 

Looking like a fine whitetail, Jim.


----------



## chicken cow

ahhhhh...we need some better pics!!


----------



## fishhunt05

congrats!!!!


----------



## QTurn

Here's a better view....


----------



## Ruger Theory

Nice one. That's a doozy


----------



## Dupree

Good one!


----------



## chicken cow

COGRATS on a fine BEAST!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Goon un!


----------



## TC7mm08

I do love this thread each year. Great job JT and all the others.  Hope may kills a sure nuff monster. It is his turn.


----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks folks!  we spent an hour tracking ryans doe first and when the track got light we marked it and went and pulled mine out.  they are back on ryans doe now, I hope like hades they find her.  his shot was much much better than mine.

no idea how I shot him in the neck unless I hit some of the cane that was around my shooting lane.

either way its a dead deer and I am proud...man at the blood!  will get some better pics in the am

tonight its a whiskey and bed and then tomorrow we work on ol may while bubba and artie and ryan get on with the beast busting.

hogman...come on man!


----------



## j_seph

I knew ol Jimbo would get er done
Congrats


----------



## Sundays Money

Nice jt


----------



## J Ferguson

Congrats JT. and thanks to the admins for again alowin this thread to go over 1000 post.


----------



## barry green

congrats jt nice buck! hard work finally paid off. find the doe?

how many bucks you allowed???


----------



## chevy85

congrats jt now ol mays trun good luck


----------



## Rob

Congrats!!!  I really enjoy following these threads!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job Ryan taking down a doe & providing more backstraps for dinner. Hope ya'll find your doe.  Congrats on your Midwest success.


----------



## Shine Runner

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msdins

Congrats to you both Donnie and JT on some fine bucks.


----------



## Allen Waters

Way to go JT!!!!! getting it done!


----------



## Blu

Congrats JT fine buck wish we were still there!!


----------



## js2320

nice buck


----------



## Bone Collector

I love following these live threads every year and this year has not disappointed! Great job guys! Congrats on your success and I hope to see more in the days to come!

BC


----------



## ppkbbq

WTG  JT.   Thanks for all the postings.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sweet! Keep em comming!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

Congrats jt on a nice one and to donnie on your doe


----------



## LShepp

Congrats on a very nice buck. Hope the Doe gets found too!
This thread is great, thank all you guys for letting us tag along.


----------



## mattech

ok guys back at it, got rained out yesterday.  im setup on the side of a ridge beside a cow pasture. congrats jt and donnie.


----------



## Andy K

Great deer guys! Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## sman

Congratz JT!!!  Nice buck love the spread!

Bubba 1 -  JT 1


----------



## SwampMoss

Congrats JT!!!!


----------



## barry green

we at it again this am?


----------



## erniesp

Congrats JT. Now get May one this weekend


----------



## deerbandit

No morning update on weather and stand locations?


----------



## savannahsdad

Way to go JT! I've been following this thread and wouldn't you know it, I'm off line last night and you bust a good'n. I know now you'll be focused like a laser beam on gettin' Ol'May a mid-west giant.


----------



## mattech

getting rained on good right now. Luckily i went and bought a tree umbrella a couple days ago . although im not found of shooting a deer in the rain with a bow.


----------



## cowhornedspike

Maybe they celebrated a little extra last night and slept in this morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks again all.  its been a long long roadtrip with only a few days to go...although im sitting in my house updating, it seems like its still part of a roadtrip since we have a house full!

we talked to may yesterday and he has decided he wants to get an indy license and he and I are going to put a tent or 2 up and try to get him something across the river. 

bubba and artie are both in the woods back in the same locations as last eve.

it rained all night again and the place is getting flooded fast.  bubba said he swam in!  said he busted a buck and doe on way it.

artie has had a doe come by him running in circles, but has yet to see the buck pushing her.

ed and ryan are back looking for his doe again.  they shut down last eve about 10:30.  if anyone can find it, itll be ed...ol boy is a birddog for sure.

will update as I can, but will be doing some running.  thanks again for following along folks


----------



## Jim Thompson

mattech, I am with you on shooting in the rain.  makes for a real tough blood trail.  good luck bro!


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....

THWAAAACK!

bloody arrrow stuck up @ 25 yards...nice 10...he walked off...shot sounded funny...in very thick stuff...





man I hope its a strong shot, but normally walking off sounds like liver yall keep em crossed that bubba just put the hurt on one!!!!


----------



## erniesp

Dang, That was quick. Congrats Bubba.


----------



## southGAlefty

All y'all needed was some good weather. Get em Bubba! Post pics asap!


----------



## Jim Thompson

I will update as soon as I can....come on bubba!


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Congrats Jim!

Rage BH?


----------



## fellybbob

congratulations BUBBA  wtg on your second mid west beast. 
we only improve with age. gotta get May on one now


----------



## BowChilling

Congrats guys on your success. Nice buck Jim! 

I guess Bubba is going to give that 10 plenty of time this morning... We'll be checking this thread all day!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Congrats Jim and get out there and help Bubba drag!


----------



## JBGriffith

Congrats JT. Hope Bubba has a good hit and finds that stud. Any word from Ryan on the doe?


----------



## kevincox

Congrats on the buck Jim, hope Bubba finds his deer. Liver, better wait 4-6 hrs before trailing


----------



## talisman

This thread will cause a person to get fired at work lol. I enjoy it guys keep us posted


----------



## CoachEmUp

I second that, talisman.


----------



## Jim Thompson

No word from bubba other than he said because of the shot available, no way it was liver. Ed should be down there with him now.  Service is so bad down in the bottoms we may never heard from him

Ryan is back buck hunting for now. Ed will go back and keep oin the search for his doe after bubbas but with the heavy rain last night its gonna be a circle search

I'm in mt vernon indiana grabbing ol may a license and are headed to our indy lease to set a blind and do what we can for the resat of afternoon. 

Will update asap. 

Oh yeah my kill was with a rage


----------



## Ramey Jackson




----------



## j_seph

Ramey Jackson said:


>


MAKE THAT 2 BAGS


----------



## Shook

Any updates?


----------



## Sundays Money

come on bubba


----------



## deerbandit

Well whats the word on Bubba?


----------



## Lukikus2

Congrats on the pig JT.

Good luck on finding the other deer.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba and ed are still tracking  bubba sent me a text an hour ago and said aint happening.

then he sent me another saying...back on blood and good blood!

come on brother, yall find that deer!



Ryan just had a sweet 8 in bow range, but a doe came by and pulled him out of area before shot was available.

Artie only saw a couple of small bucks this morning.

small change of plans on me and may.had a run in with the landowers relatives that said they now have permission to hunt the property and not us!  put in call to folks we lease from and they are working on it.

man what a season so far


----------



## hiawassee1

Hey JT, how many buck tags do you get up there in Il.?


----------



## Jim Thompson

1 bow, 1 gun


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to go Bubbabuck sticking it to another good 'un.  Best of luck to ya'll finding your well earned Midwest beast.  

Wow, what a double major bummer, JT, having land owners & managers double booking hunting parties for the same place.  Hope it gets worked out well, fairly, & peacefully for ya'll.  

Good job hanging in there ya'll.


----------



## sman

Hope bubba finds him.


----------



## hogman3

*JT and Bubba*

I will be headed your way in a couple hours. See y'all Thursday.  Gonna make a stop on the way there.


----------



## southGAlefty

Come on Bubba!


----------



## savannahsdad

Bubba, let's get that beast trailed up!!  Don't give up the on the blood!


----------



## Dupree

Call a dog!!


----------



## Matt.M

Don't quit!  If you've found good blood, you can find this buck.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## JBGriffith

Man. Y'all are really leaving us hanging on this one.


----------



## fellybbob

62 viewing


----------



## BCondor77




----------



## msdins

I feel like I am following a GA game online. I keep hitting refresh to see the score...


----------



## talisman

I ate all my popcorn while waiting lol


----------



## southGAlefty

We need an update JT!


----------



## Csimpson

I have a major paper due in 3 hours and I cant finish editing it without getting an update! Loving the suspense but we need some good news!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

the suspense is killin me whats happening


----------



## deerbandit

JT really we need updates!


----------



## Gut_Pile

hope yall are dragging right now


----------



## savannahsdad

I've got to leave the office in a few minutes and want some news before leaving............update PALEEZZE!!


----------



## deerslayer357

Bueller?    









Bueller?







Updates?????


----------



## deerbandit

62 people waitig on JT


----------



## Jim Thompson

they are still on track, altho maybe on way back for now. i just went and got his pack and bow and he said they just jumped him

no trailing dogs within 2 counties that we can find. went thru it a few years ago, course if hes alive it wont help anyway.

hogman...you should get the weather just about right! more and more bucks being seen in fields now.

nothing from the others for a while...i thk im gonna doe hunt tomorrow so will be good again


----------



## mattech

back on stand, rain has stopped, in a new spot hope it pays off.


----------



## stringmusic

mattech said:


> back on stand, rain has stopped, in a new spot hope it pays off.



Good luck Matt, you need to get it done brother, if it's anybody's time, it's yours!!!!!


----------



## cowhornedspike

Shot a 10 in Illinois last Friday evening and arrow clipped a sapling and hit way back..broke arrow but still went in about 12 inches.  Left him overnight and jumped him 3 times before he died about 3pm on Saturday.  Don't give up!


----------



## QTurn

Shooter just passed 60 yards in front of me!! Couldn't turn him!!


----------



## j_seph

QTurn said:


> Shooter just passed 60 yards in front of me!! Couldn't turn him!!


snort wheeze


----------



## QTurn

j_seph said:


> snort wheeze



Didn't work....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I guess no word if they got bubbas buck how you making out in Indy JT


----------



## K80

Hope bubba found his!

Been waitin all day on those better pics JT.


----------



## mrpdl

This is gonna drive me to drinking!!!  I expect an update within 2 beers from now!!


----------



## j_seph

QTurn said:


> Didn't work....



Well cant say we didn't try


----------



## Sundays Money

Must be all out search
Qturn did he turn ??


----------



## Dupree

Guess they never found either?


----------



## QTurn

Had another shooter come on right near dark. He never would come close enough. Watched him 'til it got full dark. 

One more day with the stick and string boys!!! Shooter buck or a fat nanny, it comes close tomorrow and it des!!!


----------



## Triggerfinger_4

uhh, what happened to the updates on the trailing deer?


----------



## jasonC

Come on guys!


----------



## GA DAWG

Dangit!!


----------



## js2320

waiting for news


----------



## bubbabuck

Well it looks like the bad news from Kansas just keeps getting worse!!....We trailed the very nice 10 for 2 plus miles....jumped him twice....lots of blood....but could not come up with him......I could not be sicker !
I thought the shot sounded strange at impact....He was standing beside a tree quartering to me and I had the crease behind shoulder to slip arrow in....I guess I clipped tree and arrow hit forward on shoulder and exited out other shoulder.....we were able to see his wounds when we jumped him....hopefully it was only meat damage and he will make it ????

I would like to think I'll redeem myself with the smoke pole but there is NO redeeming those two bad shots !!!!
Sorry I could not come through folks, but hopefully Artie will tomorrow and we will lay some bone down with the smokers!!

Big CONGRATS to my brother JT on laying a stud down with the stick and string !!!

Back in the AM folks trying to thwack a nanny !!


----------



## deerslayer357

Sure do hate to hear that bubba.

Hopefully your luck will  turn around!  I know there is no feeling worse than the feeling of knowing you lost a good one!


----------



## Core Lokt

Quarting to you and putting it behind the shoulder would put it in the guts wouldn't it? hence the funny sound.  Hope you find him and y'all smack another.


----------



## fellybbob

so sorry bud. that's bow hunting sometimes. now turn all that around and fucused it on the old man and when he scores and he will will rip the fruits of your pasion for this sport.


----------



## j_seph

So once you stick a buck if you can't find him your done hunting bucks? This a property rule or state. Hopefully y'all will still end up finding him. Best of luck


----------



## SowGreen

Jim Thompson said:


> dang his phone will now only allow him to type 4 words @ a time! i guess thats a 100% improvmen over the 2 word typin in ky last week!!!
> 
> From bubba...
> 
> think beded at 75
> short 4s and dark
> big face and nose
> tall
> 
> Lol




That's a Droid for ya. Bubba these threads are too important for you to not have an Iphone.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD

You'll bounce back Bubba! If anyone hunts long enough it's bound to happen. With that being said Atleast you put in the best effort to locate the deer and even continue looking after you lost blood.. Now everyone get back out there in the morning and show us some bloody arrows. If the stick and string doesn't play out in yalls favor just remember.... It's hard to beat the smell of gun powder in the woods!!! Best of luck guys


----------



## fellybbob

funny sheet happens in the woods sometimes. i was a honey hole one day with no action and i was taking pictures of my sorroudings from the stand. last minute an 8 came from my back thicket on my left at 15 YARDS i'm at full draw stop him. had that pin steady on boiler room press on the release. and just missed. it play on my mind time after time after time. i could not understan how i can i miss such an easy shoot.

the next afternoom my son is going thru the shots i took from the stand with the camara he notice that my arrow was in between the brisels of wisker biscuit.


----------



## mattech

just a quick upsate, had a nice eight come in this evening, let the arrow fly. found arrow covered in blood,, tracked him a good 200 yards. buddy saw him walking away, so we decided to back out for tonight. luckily the skies are clear and its getting cold. i sure hope i find him, never lost a deer before. will update as i know.


----------



## quinn

Dang Matt,good luck in the am with finding him!All ya'll are living the dream outta state and we sure hate to hear about any nightmares.Good luck getting sleep tonight!


----------



## Sundays Money

Bubba it happens don't let it get u down brother

Mattech good luck on the search. What part of Ohio are u in


----------



## Lukikus2

bubbabuck said:


> Well it looks like the bad news from Kansas just keeps getting worse!!....We trailed the very nice 10 for 2 plus miles....jumped him twice....lots of blood....but could not come up with him......I could not be sicker !
> I thought the shot sounded strange at impact....He was standing beside a tree quartering to me and I had the crease behind shoulder to slip arrow in....I guess I clipped tree and arrow hit forward on shoulder and exited out other shoulder.....we were able to see his wounds when we jumped him....hopefully it was only meat damage and he will make it ????
> 
> I would like to think I'll redeem myself with the smoke pole but there is NO redeeming those two bad shots !!!!
> Sorry I could not come through folks, but hopefully Artie will tomorrow and we will lay some bone down with the smokers!!
> 
> Big CONGRATS to my brother JT on laying a stud down with the stick and string !!!
> 
> Back in the AM folks trying to thwack a nanny !!



Good tracking. 

Probably be fine if he went that far.

They heal pretty good.

Third time is a charm


----------



## mattech

Thanks quinn, normally up here i would have been asleep an hour ago, and im no where near asleep

 sundays, We are in athens county ohio, it is in the southeast part of the state.


----------



## Sundays Money

mattech said:


> Thanks quinn, normally up here i would have been asleep an hour ago, and im no where near asleep
> 
> sundays, We are in athens county ohio, it is in the southeast part of the state.





Heading to Holmes county next week
Bow/ gun if can't get it done with bow


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry about the heartbreaker Bubbabuck losing a good 'un, but hope things get better for you soon by whacking or smoking something else this week.  

Hope you find 'em Mattech, we'll be pulling for you, & looking for another update that you find your beast.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its breaking light on or about day 19...

Bubba and I are in opposing woodlots trying to drop a couple of banana heads while artie is our lone buck hunter with a bow. He is back in his climber where he has had all the fun. Hope today one more buck slips up and let's him get even!

Its finally a cool still morning @ re and no wind to mention.

Ryan is leaving us this morning with tag soup but said no doubt he will be back...I think his words were I passed on more big bucks than I've ever seen and then on the last day he finally saw THE MAN but couldn't do anything with him. Ryan its been fun bro, you are welcome back anytime!

Now hog rolls into town today with a smoker in hand and we will get him and may and artie and bubba rolling in the morning!

Come on slick momma!


----------



## Jim Thompson

good luck mattech!


----------



## mattech

thanks guys, today is our last day, since everyone is in the woods im just gonna doe hunt this am, and we will get together and search in a bit.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...
small buck came thru grunting every breath

-----

artie had one move thru @ first light but too dark

-----

ive got 2 does 100yrds to my left headed to bed


----------



## catch22

JT,
Why isn't Bubba buck hunting........he just wounded the deer.  If he doesn't recover he still has to burn his tag?


----------



## Jim Thompson

3rd doe in same line and then a buck cut their trail and he has one going in circles. Best can tell its a strong 10. If hew loses her or even slows up ill get pics


----------



## Jeff Phillips

j_seph said:


> So once you stick a buck if you can't find him your done hunting bucks? This a property rule or state. Hopefully y'all will still end up finding him. Best of luck



With most outfitters the rule is "draw blood, that's your deer, recovered or not". That rule applies on the property they are hunting.


----------



## bubbabuck

thanks Jeff..that is exactly right!...Corelok....he wasat avery slight quarter, almost broadside...it should have exited behind off shoulder.....it was not close to gut...the sound sounded like hollow wood?...could of clipped tree that was blocking his mid section....sickining either way man!


----------



## GA DAWG

I've hunted everyday of gun season morning or evening and both lots of the time. Worst season. I've had in years. Im snake bit bad! I've really had nothing to report on here lol. Sorry about the buck Bubba.  You'll get one this weekend. Congrats on your buck Jim. He's a good un! Matt, can't wait for the pictures of yours.


----------



## Core Lokt

10-4 I hate it for ys man for sure. Hopefully he will be found and you can at least get the the honrs.


----------



## barry green

now will yall be smoke pole hunting the same lease? if so you get one with bow and one with smoke pole?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yeah barry this is a combo hunt for bubba and artie. They have a bow tag and a smoker tag. Never seem to get both bucks, but sure would be nice

Nothing here since chase

Bubba...
nice 2.5 yr old 9 just trotted by nose to ground...pics blurry..would stop


----------



## widowmaker1

yall should get a dog-I shot one last week AND COULDNT FIND IT-the next day i got my neighbors yard dog -not even a trained tracking dog-he found it  a mile and a half away-the next day!!


----------



## shaynepaul708

Jim if im interpreting yalls updates right when we get t Benton on Sunday we should still get to see a fair amount of rutting going on?  We usually only get to see minimal rutting and hunt food sources so looks like we might actually get to hunt a little different than normal


----------



## QTurn

We could always use this little guy!! Unfortunately he's back in Georgia keeping the missus company. I do belive she's spoiling him rotten...


----------



## James Vincent

QTurn said:


> We always use this little guy!! Unfortunately he's back in Georgia keeping the missus company. I do belive she's spoiling him rotten...



Got your side of the bed now too


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dang 10 seconds again...cept I haven't shot one this time

Soon as I hit post on last update I had 7 does come thru single file about 50 yardfsd straighty ahead. They were headedfrom my woodlot towards bubbas. Before they got tro woodline I hear loud gruntingh and a buck came and busted up the show!

Never saw what he was just big body and good antlers

You would think something would gety close enough for bow or camera


----------



## QTurn

Send him my way!!


----------



## chrisw1073

JT, what county r y'all n?  I'm n route from jville to wayne county Illinois to do some gun hunting.  Nav shows I'm 2 hours out.  I'm. Pumped.


----------



## Jim Thompson

We are in gallatin and could def use a dog. I keep sayin I'm ggettin one, but hate the responsibility of one. 

Shaynepaul, you should still see it happening. Good luck man. 


Get on one chris!
Bubba...
does with nice tall buck following at 100yds


----------



## J Ferguson

Jim Thompson said:


> Yeah barry this is a combo hunt for bubba and artie. They have a bow tag and a smoker tag. Never seem to get both bucks, but sure would be nice
> 
> Nothing here since chase
> 
> Bubba...
> nice 2.5 yr old 9 just trotted by nose to ground...pics blurry..would stop



No smoke pole tag for you JT?????

Guess ur just gonna be ole May's personal guide....


----------



## Jim Thompson

yep we are goin all out to get may on a deer this year. its been too long and we arent sure how many more years he will keep at it.

2 does 100 to my left are bedded down


----------



## Jim Thompson

15 does and babies and 5 bucks now. def movin better this morning.

just had 2 lil bucks pushing each other around about 75 behind me. while watching them i catch momma and 2 babies movin past me towards the slough to my left.


i had release clipped and ready for her, but she angled bad away and gave no shot!

we are getn down @ 930 since have so much @ house to do and blinds to be put out for may

will check in soon as can


----------



## fellybbob

go get them May get that sheet face off gary and give him a big old smile


----------



## mattech

looked for deer with no luck.


----------



## Core Lokt

Whatever happened about the situation accross the river with the family members on y'alls lease?


----------



## 270 Sendero

mattech said:


> looked for deer with no luck.




crap


----------



## QTurn

Back in the tree for one more shot with the bow! I'm the only one hunting this evening.

Hopefully I can get it done before we pick up the guns in the morning!


----------



## Lukikus2

Git er' dun

Good luck


----------



## mattech

wow, it just started snow, fpr about three monutes and now its gone.


----------



## mattech

hard to type with gloves. lol


----------



## mattech

ok, snow is back with a vengance. still no deer though.


----------



## quinn

dang matt stinks about yer deer.good luck in snow.


----------



## fellybbob

come on Q


----------



## mattech

maybe an hour left and mt Ohio hunt will be over. gonna hit the road early in the am.


----------



## QTurn

Just had a BEAST at 35 yards!! I actually managed to come to full draw this time but couldn't get a clean shot through the trees....

I'm still shaking.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

hope he swings back thru qturn!

me, bubba and may have spent the afternoon puttin up blinds for me and may.  fine spots for sure!

we also saw an absolute beast walkin across a field @ 3pm.  275 on the hoof if he was 100!

hogman3, walt, rolled in with a smile and some brunswick stew...so yeah he is welcome anytime!  

we are now sittin on a field watchin deer...

gonna be a good 3 days, i hope like hades that we have 4 massive beasts on the ground!

later folks


----------



## Shine Runner

JT....PM sent


----------



## j_seph

JT, might as well get ya an ole dog. With Tiffany living in GA least it could keep you warm on those cold nights alone.


----------



## Sundays Money

Break out the primers and powder good luck everyone tomorrow
Jt put may on a fine beast


----------



## mattech

good luck to everyone, i am done in ohio, tag soup for me.


----------



## red tail

How did it end up QT? 

Go getem may!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry it did not work out the way you hoped Mattech. 

OK Gentlemen, let the smokepoling begin so keep your black powder dry & shoot us a Midwest giant so you can show us the photos of your mighty beast.  Best of luck to everyone & go shoot 'em!


----------



## GA DAWG

Good luck today fellers. I know somebody will get one today! Im in southwest Ga. Vacation started yesterday. Im off 10 days  Its here I got my 150 a couple yrs ago. Weather is supposed to be warm next week. So maybe I'll kill one before then


----------



## barry green

good luck today fellas. wanna see some smoke rollin!


----------



## barry green

wow this thread has almost 1200 replys and 83,000 views!


----------



## LShepp

Good Luck next 3 days fellows. Smoke some big ones!


----------



## Jim Thompson

let the smoke roll!!!!

we are back on stand with smokers ready and dreams of midwest beasts.

ol may and i are in a blind on a overgrown field on to of a ridge. this place has made a bunch of memories over the years...fact is bubba busted him old monarch 30 yards from here!

artie is back in his woodlot hoping for something to slip up

walt is in a ladder in the middle of 2 thick nasty draws 

and bubba...well who knows! he said he wasnt feelin anything when he left so will update soon .

its 31 and wind is about 12 from the south.

3 days to go...come on boys!


----------



## Beavis

let the mystical flight of the lead projectiles begin


----------



## barry green

the refresh button will get wore slap out on the ol puter today......


----------



## Core Lokt

Goold luck fellas!!! pulling for all of y'all but expecially ole may!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

First 2 does just crossed our field in a low spot that we didn't know was quite. So low till now. Hope that don't bite us. 

Couple views from the blind...and yep inmemory of a pic I took of may in 2007 up hewre, he makes a return with no idea he's famous again


----------



## erniesp

Looks like he is ready. Good luck May.


----------



## Jim Thompson

5 more does n babies just came from the curve to our left and into the field.  The last one (size of a cow!) Didn't like us much and trotted with tail flagging.

Artie...
Two little bucks fighting in the water behind me. They're making a pretty good racket...

Walt....
Looks good in here. Everything is waking up. Here Bucky, Bucky, Bucky.



Bubba...
Yeah I got nothin


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 lil bucks came thru behind does. 

Walt...
does trottin thru left to right


----------



## chrisw1073

Jt, I'm two counties over from u fellas. This is my first morning hunting the mid west. WOW! This is nuts. Its like a dang deer farm. Come on biggun.


----------



## Jim Thompson

This is our blind location. Wind from south is blowin us as perfect as can be expected


----------



## QTurn

Mama and baby feeding in front of me now. 

Had a 4pt push a doe through a few minutes ago.

The fight behind me in the water ended up being three baby bucks going at it. I was hoping all the noise they were making would bring in big brother to set them straight...

Lots more movement this morning than I've been seeing in te mornings. Had a good frost on the ground.....


Time for a little coffee....


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Get er done May!! Leaving for Kentucky in 75 minutes. Hoping to smack a biggun!


----------



## barry green

gonna happen soon!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba is back in the nock pulled off the arrow ladder stand again. 4pt and 4 does so far

May is @ 16 now with 5 bucks. Biggest is a pretty strong 6 chasing on the far edge.

This lil fella came to see what the excitement was about lol

Make that 17 now! Good luck chris, kill sumn!


----------



## LShepp

JT, that shooting stick May has in the pic. Is that by chance a Polecat?


----------



## QTurn

Deer are moving like crazy through here!! No real big bucks yet. Saw a freaky racked 2.5 year old that will be a STUD non-typical in a few years. He was pushing two does about 150 yards to my left. Just had that 4pt at 10 feet right in front of me...


----------



## barry green

sounds like thing are heating up for you guys now


----------



## Andy K

Come on May! Bubba, it is time for you to get some redemption and lay a huge beast down! Good luck guys


----------



## cowhornedspike

My son is a few counties NW of you guys and he just texted me that he has counted 43 shots so far.


----------



## barry green

65 viewers right now. would say you guys have a audience


----------



## Jim Thompson

Make that 20 now. Momma and 2 babies jst eased across. Gotta love 20 deer by 8am! Big uns are on lockdown so far. No one has seen a shooter yet...but they are here

Yeah that's a polecat stick. Works great in blind or off your toe in a lockon

Walt...
Little 6 behind me, smelling everything in the woods.

Bubba...
Lil 6 I'm up to 6 now


----------



## southGAlefty

Get em fellas!


----------



## philtuts

Good luck gentlemen! Drivin home to GA today. See if I can't smoke one back home.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck @ hoe urban and to your son. Cowhorned!

Add 2 more deer doe n lil buck right after last post and then the lights went out. Haven't seen a deer since.   We did have a couple of fine chewy almond granola bars that I warmed against my kidney

Alos, folks I have a bunch of pms waitin to be answered and will try to today @ lunch

Come on 9am primetime!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Walt...
Nine pointer with decent length but no width. Had a kicker off his right g2. Came within 15 yards.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba...
had nice 9 square off and bristle at a nice8....they decided not to throw down....spike watched....3 doe now....11 total


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Let's go Artie and May!

Ya'll are due!


----------



## BCondor77

I'm gonna lose my job watching this thread...any updates?


----------



## j_seph

update please


----------



## southGAlefty

Where is the update JT??


----------



## QTurn

Not much to update right now. Someone flipped th switch at about 8:30 this morning and they all disappeared!!

We're all headed back to the stand now. I'm in my ladder where I saw the BEAST last night.

JT and May are in a ground blind in an area we call Duck Hospital.

I believe Walt is headed back to the ladder he was in this morning.

Bubba is.......well, I have no idea where Bubba is....

Walking in I pushed a small buck all the way to the stand....

HOLY!!!!!!!  I just had a doe being chased by a small buck come through the water and right underneath me!! They were followed by a grunting busted up 8!!!! I'd hate to either be that small buck or that doe when he catches them......


----------



## Lukikus2

LOL

Have ya'll noticed a trend in this thread?




> Bubba is.......well, I have no idea where Bubba is....


----------



## mrpdl

Lukikus2 said:


> LOL
> 
> Have ya'll noticed a trend in this thread?



He is prolly still tracking the big 10!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd

Go get 'em, Artie... we are counting on you!


----------



## Webbslinger

Hope you gentlemen smack a mid-west beast! Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## bubbabuck

here I am !..JT has no signal and said its on me and artie......thats some big thumbs to fill !..I'm in very high lockon on side of large hardwood hill looking over nasty bottom between two massive crop fields!..there has been some studs killed here over the years and I hope to keep it up!....I just had a small 4pt feeding under me....way under me!....Reminds me of pole climbing years.....makes me want to tie some wire in to top of this tree and make it hot......only this stand is alot mo comfy that them hooks!....will update as often as i can....come on may and artie!


----------



## bubbabuck

i just had small buck chase doe thru bottom and jt says may is locked in on doe and hopes to get shot....come on pops!...he has not connected since 06!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad ya'll had some whitetail action this morning & hope it gets better for the crew to take down what you're looking for.  Looking forward to May especially shooting a whitetail which sounds like we will not have to wait long for.  Go get 'em guys, we're pulling for you & keeping something crossed for ya'll.


----------



## bubbabuck

nope....didnt happen this time......they are staying after them!


----------



## fellybbob

c'on May


----------



## bubbabuck

its getting very difficult for him to make it happen folks, but jt is doing everything he can to help him!


----------



## cowhornedspike

We're all pullin for May!


----------



## Golfball wacker guy

May has an itchy finger!


----------



## GA DAWG

Get em May. We are pulling for ya. Good job filling in Bubba.


----------



## Shine Runner

Looking forward to the pics of May and crew with some midwest beasts or slick heads......


----------



## Sundays Money

Hope may scores


----------



## savannahsdad

Can't wait to see the smiles on the guys faces when May lays down a mid-west giant!


----------



## bubbabuck

nuttin new from jt yet...listening for the distant smack boom!....i just had a nice young 8 ease up bottom.....looking for his pappy!


----------



## QTurn

Walt just had the same 9 point from this morning and a young 8 come by...


----------



## gutterman

update please


----------



## QTurn

Didn't happen tonight! Walt had a nice 10 with stickers come in but decided to pass.

We are back at the house after a fine catfish dinner at the New Haven American Legion.

All together now: Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday to you, Hapy Birthday dear May, Happy Birthday to You!!

We just cracked open the Crown Royal Reserve in honor of May's 70th Birthday!!!

We may be updating in the morning or we may not.......


----------



## RIBMAN

Oh Yeah !!!! Crown Reserve.......My favorite!!! Cheers fellas. Good luck in the mornin' and HAPPY 70TH MAY !!!


----------



## captbrian

Happy birthday May!  Nothing could brat dropping the hammer, a beast for your birthday!


----------



## j_seph

Happy Birthday May
It really sux when ya pops starts getting up in age to where his hunting slows down. Really miss those days of hunting with my dad. I hope May gets the biggest buck in the state tomorrow.


----------



## fellybbob

we are just the same . we cellebrate b days for a whole week maybe longer.
good luck yall hope May gets a crack at them in the am.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Saturday, November 19th ---> Day 21 of 23*



Hope May gets to celebrate his birthday by bagging a big ole birthday beast this weekend, and expecting good success for ya'lls whole hunting crew up there so best of luck to everyone.


----------



## captbrian

Today is the day!   I'm gonna try to follow along as best I can as I'm in Dallas playing in a softball tournament.  Let's do work boys!


----------



## j_seph

Almost ready to crack light here in the hills of white county best of luck this morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 days till done...

may and i are back in his camo pup tent (the size of a small cabin!) on top of the hill @ the over grown field. way too many huge bucks come from here or are seen here every year. we say 22 deer in 2 hours yester morn.

bubba is going to a lockon down the ridge from us. sits on a fencerow just inside the hatdwoods and sits between 2 fine fence crossings. we hung that last year and its been good so far!

artie is back in the ladder in the same woodlot from all week. cannot give it up and i dont blame him.

walt is in a ladder that is a new set this year in a woodlot that might be the finiest on the property.

its warm again @ 45 and the winds are already howling in the teens only to get worse as day goes on.  tomorrow calls for storms so it may be today...

its breaking light outside.... and may is breaking wind in this tent! come on somethin to shoot @...please end my misery!!!!


----------



## fellybbob

:nono:  wind breaking in the blind


----------



## fellybbob

good old Cat Fish perfume  no more


----------



## Jim Thompson

nothing here yet.

walt...
Little four pointer is all so far.

bubba...
small buck jst showed up


----------



## Jim Thompson

artie...
Small buck earlier. Got a spike roaming around in front of me now...



well @ least we know we have 2 deer to look @. small buck has covered all three of their stands and artie has a lil spike too


----------



## Jim Thompson

Beeen a long long 3 weeks!  And a real tough day and an eighth of gun season!

No deer, may as well get in some zzzzzzzs


----------



## Jim Thompson

Pop just passed on 3yr old 9 with broke tine. Maybe 16 wide 125" deer. He was crossin field and i grunted him all the way back to us within 15 yards! He jst couldnt make his mind up even tho i was sayin shoot!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

You sure the snoring didn't grunt him in?

Slow morning in Georgia too. Dang East wind!


----------



## fellybbob

hey no sleeping on the job may.


----------



## quackhead87

Good luck guys! Ive been following yall the whole time, now kill some more bruisers!


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...
small 8 just slipped by

wonder if i could take nap on my blind chair...up turned 5 gallon pickle bucket


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe the movement is gonna pick up.

just had 3 does and 4pt cross field on different trails.

wind is way up there now! bubba just said he is going mobile which means he is prolly gonna kill sumn. dudes like a navaho i tell ya. cept he complains more than an indian would have


----------



## Sundays Money

Chances r good if bubba goes mobile, he almost got it done in Kansas from the ground. We might get to see some bone shortly.


----------



## Jim Thompson

yeah larry, he has killed siome fin pigs slipping around on the ground. i on the other hand dont have the patince for it...would rather jog to the stand

nothing else happening up here and i havent heard from anyone else in a while. been here for 6 straight years and this is far and away the toughest weather and movement.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba ended up still hunting to another lockon in the bottom and just sent this...

shooter just beded down 150yds out...cant tell how big....real wide and real dark...not interested in grunts


----------



## 2tines

Go get him bubba, put dat ga belly stalk on him


----------



## Sundays Money

@150 when he stands which shouldn't be long be ready
Let the smoke roll


----------



## Sundays Money

Jt how many gun hunters in camp? 4


----------



## deerslayer357

Come on bubba!


----------



## j_seph

choot em bubba choot em


----------



## stankman

Any more updates on the bedded buck ?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba just textd me and said...

within 50yds of him....old deer...dont think i want him...yep, im a navaho

Ol bubba the indian lol. I reminded him how bad we need the meat!

May and I are back on stand. We are in a blind inside a blowdown on the edge of a field with a pretty good view of several fingers and points. This is a new set that we put up on thursday and has never been hunted

Its toasty @ 57 and the wind is still kicking it around 20

Come on banana head or sweet beast!


----------



## GThuntinmomma

That looks just like my setup in N. IL


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ole bubbaho wander what Indian tribe that might be lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Jim Thompson said:


> Bubba just textd me and said...
> 
> within 50yds of him....old deer...dont think i want him...yep, im a navaho
> 
> Ol bubba the indian lol. I reminded him how bad we need the meat!
> 
> May and I are back on stand. We are in a blind inside a blowdown on the edge of a field with a pretty good view of several fingers and points. This is a new set that we put up on thursday and has never been hunted
> 
> Its toasty @ 57 and the wind is still kicking it around 20
> 
> Come on banana head or sweet beast!


Good looking concealment


----------



## Jim Thompson

nothing happening up here so far, will update as i hear from others


----------



## Jim Thompson

walt just shot a deer that he described as a young 9. said it came in hard on a doe and running crazy. not as big as he thought.

i say man shoot em up! he will hang well and eat great!  congrats brother!

dont have pic yet cause service is too bad down there

1 down 3 to go


----------



## K80

Congrats Walt.

Good luck to the rest of yall.

Git-r-done May!


----------



## chrisw1073

My buddy killed this Wayne County Illinois beast yesterday evening.  Maybe ya'll can get Ole May on something like it.  Good luck.


----------



## 2-shot

Congrats on the kill


----------



## Sundays Money

way to go walt, meat on the ground

come on may, show them boys how it's done


----------



## deerslayer357

Congrats Walt!


----------



## Jim Thompson

thought i heard shot earlier and thought maybe bubba

got all this back...

yep....shot at a beast from ground while i was slippin in...think i missed...verry thick....he walked off with doe....huge

dude, he was a monster...im sick and beat down....man im way off this stuff

.i looked it over 6 times....he walked off and looked back at me twice trying to reload....was no holes in him




sorry for the tough news that has hit ya yet again bubba. man i know its been a real hard roadtrip with more downs than ups...and yep they are all posted live!

so yeah id suggest redeeming yourself this eve or tomorrow. get your head back in this....that or go to the house for a crown n coke...and yeah swing by this blind and bring me one too! im gonna need it if may dont see a deer soon!!!

come on man!!!!!! day and a half...screw the bad weather and the lack of movement


----------



## 270 Sendero

man


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Bubba times like this make success even better! Good luck to ya!


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang Bubba. Hate that!


----------



## Jim Thompson

may and i are still an ofer since about 8 this morning! unimaginable that it could happen, but it has so far.

a few mins ago i said "may some deer have to slip thru here any minute now. its just too good a spot" he said "yep youde think a durn stewpid un would stagger by here directly"

highlight of my day so far


----------



## 270 Sendero

he drunk already? lol


----------



## 99autiger

JT - you going to try and film a shot from May if it happens?  
Got at least 37 people hitting the f5 button waiting for that update of BDD!!!


----------



## fellybbob

JT any more catfish perfume from May ?


----------



## Jim Thompson

nope he was hopin for a drunk deer...one goofy enough to think this field was a good hangout

99 ive tried a few times and will keep on tryn

artie...
Had a small 8 run a mamma and two fawns all around me!! He was still pretty small.  Poor little guy's tongue was hanging out.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

either artie or bubba just shot i do believe...details when/if i get them.  come on boys!

me n may have 15 left


----------



## Jim Thompson

artie!!!!!! yeah man after 3 years! congrats bro


----------



## QTurn

Gimme a second folks....


----------



## 2-shot

Come on pics


----------



## sman

Congratz!!!


----------



## 270 Sendero

QTurn said:


> Gimme a second folks....


----------



## Robbie101

Congrats buddy!!!!! That's fine beast rite there!!!!


----------



## Robbie101

270 Sendero said:


>



He's a little excited. He just killed his biggest deer to date.


----------



## 270 Sendero

how big


----------



## Dupree

Robbie101 said:


> He's a little excited. He just killed his biggest deer to date.



Which is how big?


----------



## Robbie101

Its an 8. He's busted up a little bit. Artie has had a tough time the last couple of trips. He was due. He is trying to get pix posted. Congrats again buddy!!! Now its may's turn.


----------



## 270 Sendero

awesome


----------



## QTurn

OK folks here he is. I know he's not the biggest deer and probably not what most of you would come to Illinois for. However, he's the biggest deer I've ever killed. This is my third year up here with JT and Bubba and my first buck in Illinois.

Y'all, I took a chance 4 years ago and booked a hunt with JT and Bubba. They made me feel welcome and have been very supportive.

I've hunted the same area for 8 days. Missed a good one earlier in the week when my release popped off. Been feeling down all week....

Moved to a different stand this evening. After getting in the stand I heard several shotsnthat sounded like they were very close to me. I didn't know it at the time butnit was Walt slaying his beast!! I called Fish (superguide) to come get me.  He did and I moved to another area.  I climbed in a ladder on an alfalfa field but the wind was all wrong.  I got down and moved into the woods to a laader I hunted last year.  I was pouring sweat and not really liking my chances. 

About 30 minutes later a small 8 ran a doe several laps around my stand.  About 4:30 or so I was checking the forum when I heard something moving in front of me.  I saw this guy and could just see his right side.  He was about 20 yards and walking from my left to my right. I got my gun up and got him in the scope. When he hit a clearing I sent a 250 grain Hornady through both lungs.....

He ran about 25 yards and piled up right next to the road I walked in on....

Folks this has been a long time coming for me.  I gotta thank JT anf Bubba for taking me in and cheering me on. Inappreciate it guys and I will never forget this...

I also gotta thank Walt for scaring me out of my stand!!!

Again, he's not a beast but he's mine....

And I wouldn't take anything for the memories.....


----------



## js2320

congrats on the buck


----------



## Dupree

Any pics of the 9


----------



## QTurn

This is jt....this pic dont do his buck justice! He is a 4 yr old broke up big nasty body pig! 

Fine buck artie....glad it finally worked out for you brother!!!!!!


----------



## Fortner

Congrats Artie!


----------



## smitty

*Nice buck*

Congrats Artie !! I follow this thread every year and congrats on a fine Illinois beast ! Now where is Hogmans pic at !!


----------



## fellybbob

long time comming congrats on a fine buck
do you a banana head tag?


----------



## cowhornedspike

Nice buck!  Congrats!!!


----------



## QTurn

Here is Walt's buck!!  Nice big midwest stud!!






I'm sleeping late in the morning and then heading to Carmi for a doe tag!!


----------



## LShepp

Congrats guys, nice buck!


----------



## js2320

congrats nice bucks


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Great work men


----------



## smitty

*Great bucks*

Nice buck Walt!!Now get old may and bubba on the beast !!congrats !!


----------



## 2-shot

Those are some nice bucks, congratulations men


----------



## Paymaster

WTG Y'all! Good work and thanks a bunch for taking us along!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonC

Great bucks! Congrats on an awesome hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats to the both of yall.


----------



## Fortner

Good lookin buck Walt


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok now that we got them a couple of fine bucks, we are begging the rain to hold off so we can get a couple more.  what kinda fun will it be if we get bubba and ol may a sweet beast on the same day?  theyve hunted together for 40+ years and its been a long time since they buested down at same time.

yal hang on cause we have 12 more hours


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Congrats Artie!

Looks like a "Redneck Firedrill" is in order when you hit NAshville traffic!


----------



## fellybbob

9th inning 2 outs 3 balls 2 strikes. this is it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Come on mother nature show ole may and bubbaho 2 grown beast !!


----------



## davidf

Qurn don't cut yourself short thats a great deer by any bodies standsards. I tell ya i  have enjoyed these post for several years. I would love to join y'all on a trip......congrats on fine deer.....


----------



## QTurn

Jeff Phillips said:


> Congrats Artie!
> 
> Looks like a "Redneck Firedrill" is in order when you hit NAshville traffic!



You got that right!! Just need redtail to film it!


----------



## Jim Thompson

back on stand for one last hootnanny!

may and i are crowded up in a camo tent on the same overgrown field from last 2 morns. hope a beast (or the fine buck he passed yesterday!) will slip up here...or heck grace slick will do too.

bubba is in a lockon @ the head of a slough in a thick but open hardwood flat. this is where he missed the fine buck yesterday. also not far from where i had so many fine mornings last year...some may remember what we call the trashpile stand from last year. remember me drawing on the 12pt and one of the 30 or so does around me busting me????  come on bubba make it happen!

walt is pulling out and artie might stay till am and might get a doe tag, we will see. either way it was great meeting, hunting with and sharing lies with walt and of course hooking up with artie is always good.  congrats to them both on fine bucks especially considering how tough the weather has been and the hang tight deer!

folks its breaking light on day 23....come on sweet beast with ol mays name on it!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

btw if forgot...

its a nasty hot (and not in the good hott! way) and muggy 60 degrees with a south warm breeze and thunderstorms by 11...yeah and freakin skeeters! illinois on nov 22 and i wish i had my thermocell!

ok off the rant 

wake up may...its shootin light ol fella


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...
had standoff with big boy in dark at stand....he finaly slinked off thru slough


----------



## Jim Thompson

1st deer...

2 does jst moved left to right about 100 yards out and a young 8 moved across field right to left @ about 300 yards.

good sign! maybe move good for us


----------



## j_seph

Congrats guys, bubba is having some heck of some tuff luck now yall get em


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...
nice 10 running around in slough....not quite big enuff...not like i could hit him anyway!


----------



## Jim Thompson

slight change, we moved to a ladder to help us cover a portion of the field where most deer are bein seen. wind will be iffy and itll prolly start raining, but doin all we can


----------



## Sundays Money

Nice bucks guys, bubba I hope your redemption is sweet if not for the bad luck you don't have any luck


Donnie and his crew all tagged in Nebraska, he left this am heading south 
I leave for Ohio on Wednesday I'll try to post if there is any signal


----------



## rjk187

Congrats fellas, couple of great bucks y'all have there.


----------



## James Vincent

What part of Nebraska did Donnie go too. I like that place. Post some pic's of Donnies buck


----------



## deerbandit

Come on May were all pulling for you. I know you are JT but do everything you can to get May a deer


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...
just let nice 2.5 yr old  8 with split 2s have a pass....nice up and comer!





rain is starting...


----------



## Jim Thompson

steady rain and no more deer...not lookin good people


----------



## 2tines




----------



## cowhornedspike

Radar looks like you might be in for a break from the rain pretty soon.  Hope it passes and holds off for the afternoon.  May needs to shoot something!


----------



## Sundays Money

james,  they went to n.e. nebraska in chadron 
i posted a few pics of his deer few pages back but when i get some more ill post


jt u stickin it out with may, hope a beast shows during the break in weather


----------



## Jim Thompson

may was done with the rain, so he is boobies up right now at the house.  will check with him in a few to see if wants to go back out.

temps have droppd steady today, might be good.

bubba is still in woods and has been pretty much in the deer all morning.  he just had a shooter 10 cross the field he is on @ 250 yards, but couldnt turn him.


----------



## dfhooked

yall bust a biggun this afternoon.


----------



## Jim Thompson

weather idiots lied again, were callin for 10% chance rest of afternoon and we are sittin in 100% rain. 

 Got may goin one last time this trip.

We are in a blind with major flooded thickets on 2 sides, bean field on another and open hardwoods on 4th.

Its 48 and a light wind from the north and yep its still raining...but we are hunting!

Bubba pulled in @ house for sammage and dry out and will be back asap.

I have very lil reception in here so maybe no updates. Yall just pull for em and I will update if possible

Come on deer!


----------



## hogman3

*Get em boys*

Good luck.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just had a tall narrow heavy 3yr old 8 come thru. He didn't like our blind and skirted us and would not pull on my grunting. Too thick for good shot.

Maybe happen this eve...


----------



## captbrian

Got em crossed jt, time for may to drop the hammer!  Looking forward to pics!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Yep, Let's Keep Something Crossed for Those Left with Tags to Fill*

Congrats to Artie & Walt on some fine buck success.  

Strange how the weather web site for New Haven, IL says "Today" right now it is 46 degrees (the current low for the day) but in the "Hour by Hour" section is reports it's 57 right now, and it sounds like ya'll are stuck in the 10% chance of rain that shows it is suppose to be a low 10% chance of rain  up to 3.5 hours after sunset.  


New Haven "Today" now web link below:  

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/New+Haven+IL+USIL0845 

New Haven "Hour by Hour" web link below: 

http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/USIL0845 

Yep, weather forecasting is overrated. 


Best of luck to Bubba & May in laying down a beast today.  Hope ya'll get covered up in whitetail action the rest of the day & have to defend yourselves with deer on the prowl & shoot your way out  to get home.

Pulling for ya'll & expecting & looking forward to much  midwest deer success up there in that rocking  whitetail wonderland paradise.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba...
just let a 3.5 yr 8 walk...long 2s...nothing on 3s


Rain is done...hour left


----------



## Sundays Money

Crunch time, last afternoon again sounds familiar


----------



## Triggerfinger_4

C'mon boys, get'er done this eve!


----------



## chicken cow

Report!


----------



## dfhooked

tick tock hope someone lets the TC rock


----------



## j_seph

Hope y'all are drinking crown and eating fresh backstrap


----------



## Jim Thompson

Didn't happen folks. May had another fine shooter buck come thru right @ dark, but no shot. Will put up recap as sson as things settle down

Later people


----------



## win270wsm

I think I met one of ya'lls mother last weekend in Jackson. Really sweet lady.


----------



## hogman3

*Great time*

Thanks for the opportunity and memories. What a great time! 

Bubba, JT, Qturn, and May - its was wonderful meeting y'all. I absolutley live for his time of year and sharing it with you fine people just topped it off! I look forward to making some more memories.

I hope everyone has a Happy and safe Thanksgiving. 

Walt


----------



## BowhuntingHoustoncounty

I have enjoyed this thread for the last few years, so much that it convinced me to hunt the mid-west last year.  Which last year I came home home with tag soup.  This year was different, I waited for this thread to wind down before I posted our success,  as I did not want to be a hijacker of this thread.  I leased 80 acres in Fulton county Il for the entire season .  Me and my cousin took the bow rights and two other hunters took the gun rights for the season.  All together we had $600 dollars a man in the entire lease.  I had $ 1500 total( license, gas and lodging, etc) in the whole trip. We only took two bucks and a doe on the lease, but man one was world class.  I guess the moral of the story is you don't have to pay an outfitter a ridiculous amount of money to hunt up there.  The genetics are there, just trust your hunting intuition.  I took this lease blind but I knew Fulton county was a top 10 producing county in the nation for the last 5 years.  Here are the pics if I can get it right, but before that I want to thank JT, Bubba and the rest that has participated in this thread over the years that convinced me to give the mid-west a try.


----------



## 2tines

congrats bhhc, thats a stud fo sho. me and friend have been looking at doing the same thing but havent been able to locate the property.maybe one day.  congrats again


----------



## savannahsdad

bhhc... I absolutely love that last picture of the buck with the climber on the tree in the background! Great deer, great memories I'm sure! You are right a DIY hunt in the midwest is very doable. I know!


----------



## savannahsdad

JT, Looking forward to the re-cap on what was very long hard hunt for ya'll. But I know you wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere else.


----------



## GaBowOnly

Great thread!!!  I will be heading to Southern Illinois in a couple of days.  Cant Wait!


----------



## 99autiger

JT - you still have any more hunting to do?


----------



## msdins

First and foremost thanks for doing this fellas. It is always a great thread. Secondly congrats to everyone on their kills and sorry to those eating some tag soup. Cant wait to follow along next year.


----------



## Jim Thompson

fine couple of beasts and a great story houston! feel free to jump in next season its open and available for any and all.

99 i may have a lil doe huntin up my sleeve...and bubba will be back up the first week of january for the best hunt on the planet bar none...january in s illinois!

recap in the morn, tryn to enjoy a cold beer right now


----------



## jasonC

Great bucks Houston!  JT thanks again to u and Bubba for keeping us on your hunt!


----------



## kevincox

BowhuntingHoustoncounty said:


> I have enjoyed this thread for the last few years, so much that it convinced me to hunt the mid-west last year.  Which last year I came home home with tag soup.  This year was different, I waited for this thread to wind down before I posted our success,  as I did not want to be a hijacker of this thread.  I leased 80 acres in Fulton county Il for the entire season .  Me and my cousin took the bow rights and two other hunters took the gun rights for the season.  All together we had $600 dollars a man in the entire lease.  I had $ 1500 total( license, gas and lodging, etc) in the whole trip. We only took two bucks and a doe on the lease, but man one was world class.  I guess the moral of the story is you don't have to pay an outfitter a ridiculous amount of money to hunt up there.  The genetics are there, just trust your hunting intuition.  I took this lease blind but I knew Fulton county was a top 10 producing county in the nation for the last 5 years.  Here are the pics if I can get it right, but before that I want to thank JT, Bubba and the rest that has participated in this thread over the years that convinced me to give the mid-west a try.



Dang man, thats a great Buck!


----------



## fellybbob

i was a great ride thanks guys. May wish you the best sir. Maybe 
you it done next year. Bubba janurary dude. JT get them slick  heads good luck brother. Felly out


----------



## Jim Thompson

well its officially over.  today I pulled all of the blinds (and yeah artie I got your climber) and washed the mud off my boots.

man what a ride.  this one was at the top of the list for ups and downs.  with the terrible deer hunting weather, the deer movement was nothing like in the past, but we did what we could and made the best of it.  

we started out on oct 30th an hour south of me in kentucky with brad nelson (knobrad) of kn archery outfitters on a 600 acre diy hunt.  we had heavy rain a couple of days and nasty hot weather on the others.  we missed the heavy rut by a week and had only minimal whitetail movement.  if I remember correctly we saw 3 shooters on that trip...even though the trail cams are loaded.  bubba took a fine beast 8pt that gave me the slip the day before and I shot a sweet doe who fed us one of the evenings.

we then left for sedan kansas and met up with sundays money (larry) and his brother donnie for what was possibly the hardest diy hunt weve ever experienced.  the country was beautiful and lies that were told in the asian meet nugent meet hawaii 50 apartment we stayed in were great!  donnie and larry are some fine fellas and I can say for sure that should the chance arise again we will share a camp.  just not on that particular piece of property.  we dealt with 40mph winds, hot weather, heavy rain, absolutely zero deer sign, very very little deer movement, a shady landowner etc etc etc, but in the end all of us had our shot at a fine beast...fact is 3 of us were at full draw within 10 minutes of each other in the last hour of the last day!!!!  but none of us made it happen...but thats ok

we part ways with larry and donnie...donnie headed to nebraska to kill a beast...which he did! and sunday's money headed home to florida.

then we roll back home in new haven illinois to meet up with rjk187 (ryan), qturn (artie), hogman3 (walt) and blu, uga94 and ol may for a 9 day bow and gun killing fest!!!!

deer movement was happening, but the big boys were not on their feet much in daylight.  we had the windiest conditions weve ever experienced up here...actually dangerous!  everyone had their chances with a bow with artie making a mistake and hitting the trigger on draw and bubba putting a bad shot on one.  ryan didnt kill his beast, but saw enough to know this is a place he'd like to call home!

I went ahead and slipped an arrow through a fine 8pt after grunting him back to me a couple of times for a shot...only to his some cane or something on the shot and shot him in the neck BUT YEAH HE DIED WITHIN SIGHT! dead deer is a good dear

then it was time to break out the smokers.  artie finally put it all together and dropped a sweet old broke up 8pt!  walt busted the chops on 9pt as it chased all under him!  bubba just couldnt find the one he wanted.

and I spent 3 full days trying to get ol may on a buck.  he had a chance and passe3d on a sweet 9pt that I grunted across a huge field to within 15 yards of our blind...but it wasnt what he wanted.  maybe next time may!

I think that about covers it all.  folks it was a great ride and all I can say is man im tired!  thanks for following along and providing input and encouragement 

special thanks to bubba and brad nelson.  with my financial situation never fully recovering from the economy crash, both of them pulled together to help out an old tired deer hunter.  bubba even covered the mass majority of gas and food etc on the road trip.  ive said it several times over the past few years, brad nelson has set the standard way high for outfitters.  I think we are spoiled!  folks you cannot go wrong if you contact him.

bubba on the other hand....old whiny fella....thanks brother!  it was a ride and all I can say is I hope we live long enough to do one more.

later people


----------



## Jim Thompson

pics of the absolutely hard earned bucks

artie, bubba, walt and me


----------



## Huntinfool

Awesome man.  Congrats to y'all.  Those were some hard fought kills.


----------



## sman

Enjoyed again this year.  Thanks for letting us ride along with yall!


----------



## Mossy

Awesome thread guys! I hate that it's over! Can't wait for the next one! Would love to be a part of it one day...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Huntinfool said:


> Awesome man.  Congrats to y'all.  Those were some hard fought kills.



thanks hf...very hard fought this year!  most of you know that our hunts sometimes end in nice bucks, but never seem to be about them.  way too much fun with or without dead booners etc.  

although yeah its nice we we slip up on a booner every once in a while:


----------



## Dustin Pate

You doing a late season hunt this year JT?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Great thread and well received as always congrats to all


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Really appreciate ya'll treating us by taking us along on your good Midwest hunting adventures with all the entertaining reports & updates.  Glad we all have these experiences to take with us the rest of our born days.  God Bless everyone who participated in this great forum thread & we're all looking forward to the next one.


----------



## GaBowOnly

This thread ended WAY too early this year.  Doesn't the season go through January?


----------



## Jim Thompson

yeah bubba will be coming up in january to try and get his tag on some bone and i will prolly bust a few does then.

last year was a fluke with me being able to hunt everyday and might never happen again


----------



## Sundays Money

Congrats on some sweet midwest beast guys
Enjoyed sharing camp with jt and bubba 
in Kansas 
Hunting could have been better but that how it is sometimes. Can't wait to do it again only different location.


----------



## Rob

Very enjoyable thread - thanks for posting!


----------



## bubbabuck

WOW !!!.....WHEW !!!!.....WOW !!!!!.....Did I say WHEW !!!!
Well the 23 day road trip is over sadly and I'm still trying to get my mind right!
It started with some hard fought success in KY on a DIY lease from Brad Nelson with K&N Outfitters ( I told Brad he should teach a class on customer service for Outfitters) We have hunted with alot of Outfitters and Brad knows how to take care of his farms, his animals, and mostly his hunters !
From there it was hard work and extreme disappointment in SE Kansas....It almost finished on a very high note, but sadly I BLEW it BIG !!
Frome there back to Illinois with very high hopes , only to be met by weather we have never experienced in IL in November....Hot and 44 mph south winds.....really ???
Even with the weather we all had beast sightings and I was lucky enough to have a nice shooter 10 in range....AGAIN I Blew it !!!
Then we brought out the smokepoles and was sure the beast killing was now a chipshot!....Until I had a Beast supprise me at 100yds while I was about to climb...out of frustration and I guess trying to force it I snap the trigger....felt it when I did it....knew I missed before the smoked cleared....Watched him walk off and then made 6 trips to the area he was standing and the area he walked just to be sure....just kept going back...I guess I couldn't believe it ??

On the high note...Artie smoked him a Beast to display on his wall !!...Congrats brother!

Walt added a fine Beast to his collection and a fine addition to hunt camp!...Congrats dude !

Ryan was able to see some real studs and was also a great addition to hunt camp !....

Larry and Donnie....Man it was great meeting yall and sharing some very hard hunting with you as well !...We almost pulled it off guys !!....I hope we can put together a trip next year??...I promise I'll have a golf cart to take the stands in and the Beast out !

JT....Brother it was a blast as usual.....huge congrats on the fine Beast and cant wait to see him added to the wall of Beast at the Lodge !!

Artie, Walt, and myself have delivered our Beast to Chris Fortner of Fortners Taxidermy in Covington. Chris will work his majic and very soon guys we will have our beast on the walls and make it seem forever until next year gets back around !!!!!!!!

I'm headed back to Illinois for about 6 days in Jan....hopefully I can do something right and fill the Bow Tag !!

Oh.....and yep I'm already deep into planning out next year.....which will include another trip to KS to be sure...I'm looking hard for an Outfitter or DIY in Eastern KS if anyone has some good info please let me know !!!!


Folks....Thanks for following along for the highs and lows !!!

God willing, I'll send ya'll some updates in Jan......or atleast JT will !!!


----------



## brandonsc

bubbabuck said:


> WOW !!!.....WHEW !!!!.....WOW !!!!!.....Did I say WHEW !!!!
> Well the 23 day road trip is over sadly and I'm still trying to get my mind right!
> It started with some hard fought success in KY on a DIY lease from Brad Nelson with K&N Outfitters ( I told Brad he should teach a class on customer service for Outfitters) We have hunted with alot of Outfitters and Brad knows how to take care of his farms, his animals, and mostly his hunters !
> From there it was hard work and extreme disappointment in SE Kansas....It almost finished on a very high note, but sadly I BLEW it BIG !!
> Frome there back to Illinois with very high hopes , only to be met by weather we have never experienced in IL in November....Hot and 44 mph south winds.....really ???
> Even with the weather we all had beast sightings and I was lucky enough to have a nice shooter 10 in range....AGAIN I Blew it !!!
> Then we brought out the smokepoles and was sure the beast killing was now a chipshot!....Until I had a Beast supprise me at 100yds while I was about to climb...out of frustration and I guess trying to force it I snap the trigger....felt it when I did it....knew I missed before the smoked cleared....Watched him walk off and then made 6 trips to the area he was standing and the area he walked just to be sure....just kept going back...I guess I couldn't believe it ??
> 
> On the high note...Artie smoked him a Beast to display on his wall !!...Congrats brother!
> 
> Walt added a fine Beast to his collection and a fine addition to hunt camp!...Congrats dude !
> 
> Ryan was able to see some real studs and was also a great addition to hunt camp !....
> 
> Larry and Donnie....Man it was great meeting yall and sharing some very hard hunting with you as well !...We almost pulled it off guys !!....I hope we can put together a trip next year??...I promise I'll have a golf cart to take the stands in and the Beast out !
> 
> JT....Brother it was a blast as usual.....huge congrats on the fine Beast and cant wait to see him added to the wall of Beast at the Lodge !!
> 
> Artie, Walt, and myself have delivered our Beast to Chris Fortner of Fortners Taxidermy in Covington. Chris will work his majic and very soon guys we will have our beast on the walls and make it seem forever until next year gets back around !!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm headed back to Illinois for about 6 days in Jan....hopefully I can do something right and fill the Bow Tag !!
> 
> Oh.....and yep I'm already deep into planning out next year.....which will include another trip to KS to be sure...I'm looking hard for an Outfitter or DIY in Eastern KS if anyone has some good info please let me know !!!!
> 
> 
> Folks....Thanks for following along for the highs and lows !!!
> 
> God willing, I'll send ya'll some updates in Jan......or atleast JT will !!!




Bubba just think you saved at least 1000$ on your taxidermy bill this year   jk good luck and bust one in jan


----------



## bubbabuck

Yep....always a bright side !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

new phons....figured id test it here. just hope i can be as fast as i was on the bb for so long.


bring on november!


----------



## Chadx1981

Hopefully it's an iphone


----------



## Jim Thompson

droid razrmaxx. iphones battery is too short for my in the tree we use. tryng several diff browsers now


----------



## Jim Thompson

havent loaded pics yet


----------



## gadeerwoman

Boy, don't you ever work? 
quit playing with that new toy.


----------



## Jim Thompson

im at work now sandra! gotta get ready for season though


----------



## gadeerwoman

I envy you Jimbo. You are living your dream life! And I know you are loving it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> droid razrmaxx. iphones battery is too short for my in the tree we use. tryng several diff browsers now



Congrats on a good choice with no 4G smartphone able to compare with the battery power of your wise decision. You'll like it even more when they upgrade it's Android 2.3 to Ver. 4 ICS later in the year. Now, you'll be even more better equipped to help Bubbabuck with his Android phone.

 



http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/31/motorola-droid-razr-maxx-review/ 

Motorola Droid RAZR Maxx review

Jan 31st 2012 

"The Maxx lasted 16.5 hours on our video rundown test, and a solid two days with moderate use." 

"talk time for the phone is rated at 21 hours"



http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/U...bile-Phones/DROID-RAZR-MAXX-by-MOTOROLA-US-EN 

DROID RAZR MAXX BY MOTOROLA

THE LONGEST TALK TIME
OF ANY 4G SMARTPHONE

Impossibly thin, made KEVLAR® strong
4G LTE speed and dual-core power
Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) upgradeable



http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/9/2783617/motorola-droid-razr-maxx-review 

Motorola Droid RAZR Maxx review
The Droid RAZR gets a little thicker and a lot longer-lasting

February 9, 2012 

"Reviewing the Droid RAZR Maxx presents an interesting challenge: in many ways itâ€™s the exact same device as the Droid RAZR, which was introduced just a few short months ago. Actually, scratch that: it is the exact same device, but with a gigantic 3300mAh battery that fills out the original RAZR's distinctive scooped back. Thatâ€™s a huge leap over the original RAZR, and over double the 1432mAh cell in the iPhone 4S. Itâ€™s a blunt force solution to the problem of power-hungry dual-core processors and first-gen LTE chipsets: if you canâ€™t make the battery last longer, just glue on a bigger battery." 



http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/droid-razr-maxx-vs-iphone-4s-how-the-specs-compare-20120126/ 

Droid Razr Maxx vs. iPhone 4S: how the specs compare

Jan. 26, 2012


----------



## Chadx1981

Buy american


----------



## Jim Thompson

Chadx1981 said:


> Buy american



why in all of hades would I do that?


----------



## kevincox

Stay with blackberry .....it's where you got your start.LOL


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just in case anyone is wondering....yep its almost time!!!!!

Thought i would bump this up for a lil time wasting read

Come on october 28!!!!


----------



## desperadoteam

Great, cause I was just looking for you guys to see if your in the woods yet!! Good luck and get a monster!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Yeah man !!...Its getting real close!!!!!.....I'm heading up to Illinois late Thursday evening and will hopefully be in my first mid-west stand of 2012 Friday morning !!....Will start a short 6 day LFTT just to get warmed up for the Biggest Ever Live From The Tree starting on or about Oct 22 !!!!


----------



## talisman

Man u all sure fire people up for deer season Keep it coming


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Woo wee yeah come on son !


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Woo wee yeah come on son !



That's what ima screaming!  Come on!!!! 

Bubba should be pulling out of georgia in a couple of hours and will be here around 10. Then hopefully he will be in a tree at daylight. Well unless lil fella needs some sleep. Or if he can't stand the thought of hunting by his lil lonesome ;p

I have a few more days of work but will be there with bells jingling on daturday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

You guys are gonna cause me to get fired.  Every time you guys do a LFTT I find myself refreshing the screen every 5 minutes.  Good luck guys and have a safe trip bubba.


----------



## Core Lokt

Can't wait!!! Y'all start a new thread for this yr so we don't have to go through all of these pages please.

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Jim, time to start a new thread. This one is way over the 1,000 post limit.


----------

